# Interview the Person Below You



## mandymouse

A nice new thread as the other one was too long 




Goofysmate said:


> Did you have frost over night



No, thank goodness 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have a fairly lazy morning and might finish off my magnets for the Panama Canal Cruise and then head into work for a late shift

Have you done all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## tony64

No 


What's your favourite song, ever?


----------



## Muscateer

I have a few favourites but will say Journey - Open Arms

Have you received any mail today or is the postie running late?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I get my mail at work and have to wait until 12:30 to see if I have any

How many hand bags do you own?


----------



## aml3679

About 5 years ago, I did not own any - now I have a bunch - let me see

About 15

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Muscateer

I think about 20

What can you see out the nearest window to you?


----------



## Goofysmate

A row of houses & the tree's in the woods 



*Is it raining where you are*


----------



## mandymouse

It's drizzling

*Do you want it to snow on Christmas Day ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but to thaw again straight after Christmas

What are you going to have for dessert on Christmas day?


----------



## taylor91

Not too sure yet, probably mince pies 

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## taylor91

A photo of my DBF laid in the snow making a snow angel 

What are you most excited about at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Booking my next holiday, hoping to do it soon

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Macaroni

Do you always order same thing from Chinese or do you like try different things?


----------



## taylor91

I always order chips from a Chinese, I'm not a big fan, I prefer Indian takeaways or Pizza  

Do you prefer coffee or tea?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not too sure yet, just see what's on I suppose

And you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Goofysmate

Next year



*Went did you last have your hair cut*


----------



## tennisfan

Last week, it really needed doing

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm working from 7:30am - 7:30pm, so after that just having a relax!

*How long do you get off work over Christmas time?*


----------



## taylor91

I only work weekends due to been at uni, so I break up from the 19th dec- 2nd dec  I'm very very lucky this year 

and you?


----------



## tennisfan

Work for the ambulance service so don't finish for Christmas, i'm on nights 23rd Dec-25th Dec

*What is your dream job?*


----------



## mandymouse

It would be working in Epcot

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Working in the charity shop later on


Have you got anything nice planned for today


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly no, just popping into town

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes Only Fools & Horses, never fails to make me laugh

Do you write a list for supermarket?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## taylor91

Helsinki in April

*Where is your favourite holiday destination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Disney Magic (for me the ship is a destination in its own right)

Have you ever cruised?


----------



## Goofysmate

At the moment Florida 


*Are you spending christmas at home *


----------



## taylor91

I haven't ever cruised  and I'm spending the morning at home and the afternoon at my DBF's 

Describe your favourite Christmas decoration on your tree.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not got my tree up as yet, but I have an ornament of the Disney Magic that I love to bits

What colour scheme is your tree?


----------



## mandymouse

It doesn't have a colour theme, it's just got a Disney character theme

*What drinkies will you be having with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably some White Zinfandel

How about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Champagne.

What colour scheme is your Christmas tree?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is going to be multi-coloured

Have you done all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I've just got the food to buy 

*When is your next night out, and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tomorrow, going to Frankie & Bennys for a meal & drinkies with a group of friends

*What is your favourite Christmas moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been so many but used to love seeing my daughters face when she was little and went into living room and seen Santa had been.

What about yours?


----------



## taylor91

Been in WDW on Christmas day 

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## Goofysmate

If Dh has the remote it could be anything. 
*
What is your fav programme on tv at the moment*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gossip Girl.

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

NCIS

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Fish Finger sandwiches 

*What do you like to order from the chippy ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken burger & chips

*What is your favourite pasta dish?*


----------



## A Small World

Lasagne

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolognaise

When did you first visit a Disney park and which one was it?


----------



## A Small World

It was Magic Kingdom at WDW for Christmas 1992 

Whats your favourite Christmas movie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love Actually

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Miracle on 34th St or Its a Wonderful Life or Home Alone (Too many to choose from)

Whats your favourite Christmas treat?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Baumkuchen (a traditional German cake that is available around Christmas)

Do you have any Christmas traditions?


----------



## A Small World

Going to the zoo on Christmas Eve 

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I kind of gave up on Christmas traditions when I left Germany. This might have something to do with the fact that my DH must be a direct descendant of Scrooge.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry, then getting my hair trimmed

*What about you ?*


----------



## taylor91

Today i'm going shopping with my mum then modelling for my friends photography assignment...which I have no idea what it involves  Could be interesting...

*What have you or are you having for breakfast? *


----------



## tennisfan

I had a banana

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and warm

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment Gym clothes as I will be heading for the gym shortly

Where are you going to spend Christmas this year?


----------



## mandymouse

At home

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its not on

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing as little as I can get away with

What are your plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Going our for a meal & drinks with some friends

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beef Patties with a creamy shallot sauce, potato croquettes and whateve vegetables DH brings home.

What will you be doing on New Year's Eve?


----------



## Goofysmate

Nothing planned ,



Will you be celebrating on new years eve


----------



## mandymouse

I hope so, but I haven't made any plans yet

*What football team do you support ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not into football at all

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## taylor91

To play...hockey, to watch... football 

*What is your favourite film of 2010?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's tough as I have seen many good films this year, but probably the latest Harry Potter film

What is yours?


----------



## taylor91

I think I agree with you, although Inception was a close second

*What are your plans for the rest of the evening? *


----------



## Danauk

Not a lot, just on the internet and watching TV.

What are you up to this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just playing around on the internet.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## taylor91

I make cards for occasions  Nothing says I care like a handmade card

and you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I make jewellery and have just started scrapbooking

What is your favourite possession?


----------



## taylor91

Mine is a ladybird soft toy I have taken on all my holidays since I was about 7  It's my international ladybird 

and you?


----------



## Danauk

At the moment my new sports car that I bought last week. I've wanted it for the past 11 years!

*What kind of car do you drive?*


----------



## mandymouse

A silver Ford Ka

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

We took my daughter on a tour round Abu Dhabi and had a nice lunch out, chilling at home now.

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## taylor91

No just relaxing tonight

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet. 

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## taylor91

Just working Sat and Sun with the work christmas party tomorrow night 
*
Who is your favourite Disney princess? *


----------



## tennisfan

Jasmine


*Have you had any snow?*


----------



## taylor91

Not in the 2nd batch that some people have received recently...ours is due tomorrow 

and you?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep we had a bit this morning (and more is due tomorrow  )

*Will you be enjoying some alcohol tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tony64

No, but I'll more than likely have a few at our works Christmas do Saturday night.

What's your favourite "winter warmer" style food?


----------



## mandymouse

Not food, but Bailey's is a good winter warmer 

*Will you be having a takeaway this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## taylor91

No as I had one last night, a pizza as I couldn't be bothered to cook 

Where will you be new years eve?


----------



## Danauk

At a friends house for a party.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

An Omlette

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## taylor91

yes, I had a few quality street

and you?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I had a few at work today 

What is your favourite flavour crisps


----------



## taylor91

ready salted 

Are you watching TV at the moment and if so what are you watching?


----------



## tennisfan

Its not on

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## taylor91

Tomorrow (Sunday now) I will be sleeping in as long as possible after the work xmas party tonight and then going to work 9-5 ... it is going to be a very long weekend.

What are you doing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Absolutely no idea at the moment

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea 

*what are you hoping for for Christmas?*


----------



## mandymouse

Some Disney bits and bobs, and for the snow to go 

*What have you had to eat and drink so far this morning ?*


----------



## jjk

just a coffee

*will you be having a take away today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

We will probably have a BHS brekkie and eat out tonight

*Who would you like to see win Strictly Come Dancing ?*


----------



## jjk

I havent watched much of it but I think Kara

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Artem  .. and Kara of course  actually I don't really mind who wins, they're all good

*Have you finished your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes all done.



What did you have for breakfast this morning


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't had any brekkie yet

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

Its of my niece & puppy sitting on the stairs together

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## A Small World

Im just re reading some old Maeve Binchy Books 

What are you most looking forward to in 2011?


----------



## les2425

Going to the world on are honeymoon,not been for 5 years and this will be Bev first visit to the world 

how mutch snow do you have in front of youre house ?


----------



## mandymouse

Only an inch but lots of ice

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheesecake

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## les2425

not tonight ,got a dicky stomick at the moment.

have you done all youre christmas shopping ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes & all the presents are wrapped

*What are your plans for New years eve?*


----------



## mandymouse

No idea at the moment

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## A Small World

Watching Strictly Final, eating chocolates and trying to keep warm 

Have you opened any Christmas presents yet?


----------



## tennisfan

No, i've been good.  I'm not opening any till Boxing day as i'm working nights over Christmas

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Just had some soup and cheese on toast

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Sausages & mash potato

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## les2425

depends on weather, heard the snow from the south is heading are way 

still got to wrapp up all the christmas presents.

what park do you visit on youre first day to the world ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't mind

*Did you build a snowman today?*


----------



## A Small World

No

Did you?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## A Small World

nothing now but I watched Strictly earlier

What are your plans for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to walk the dogs in the forest tomorrow morning then (at last) going to see Harry Potter in the afternoon. 

*Will you have a cooked breakfast tomorrow morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

We will be having bacon batches 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with my washing, taking the dog to the park & then relaxing

*Are you having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're having large Yorkshire Puds filled with mince and veggies

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

On the 5th January. We are spending one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge and then are going on a Panama Canal Cruise on the Disney Wonder.

Have you finished your Christmas shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, thank goodness 

*When will you be doing your Christmas food shopping this week ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will leave this to DH as I am working right up to Christmas

When will you do yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Wednesday or Thursday morning (depending on the weather forecast)

*Is your TV on ? what are you watching ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes ~ DD is watching an ancient episode of Friends *yawn* I can't stand Friends!! 

*Have you seen the latest Harry Potter movie?  If so what did you think?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes and I enjoyed it very much. I'm glad they stuck close to the book again on this one.

*How much snow do you have where you live?*


----------



## A Small World

Loads - it all came down on Friday night and yesterday

Is there a lot where you are?


----------



## Danauk

No hardly any.

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## taylor91

nope  

*Describe your favourite item of jewellery that you own*


----------



## tennisfan

My watch my parents got me as a graduation present

*What is currently your favourite song?*


----------



## taylor91

Grenade by Bruno Mars

*And you?*


----------



## Danauk

Take That, The Flood or the new Olly Murrs song.

*Will you be travelling anywhere over Christmas?*


----------



## taylor91

Just back and forth from home to DBF's

*How's the snow where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

Still got a fair amount

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*What do you usually have for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

Pina Colada but I like a lot of others as well

Whats yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Really into Mai Tai's atm

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## A Small World

some M and Ms (from my trick or treat bag from DL )

what are you most hoping for for Chrismas


----------



## mandymouse

Just some Disney bits and bobs

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Im at work - meant to be doing a special event with a few young people but not sure if we are going ahead due to the weather

Have you wrapped all your presents


----------



## mandymouse

Yes 

*What have you had to eat and drink so far this morning ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes all wrapped

Do you have to go to the supermarket today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you having for Christmas dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Muscateer said:


> Yes all wrapped
> 
> Do you have to go to the supermarket today?



Just for a few things

Whats your favourite Christmas song?


----------



## mandymouse

All I want for Christmas is You 

*What's yours ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one. The closest I get is Chante C'est Noel from the Disneyland Paris Christmas Parade.

What colour/ design is your wrapping paper for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Its shiny silver paper

*What is your job?*


----------



## taylor91

Part time customer assistant in a supermarket 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to town and Asda, and I'm going to spend the rest of the day keeping warm and drinking lots of tea

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## taylor91

Amaretto Sours  

*And you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow night for a meal in the Disneyland hotel at Disneyland Paris!

*What is the temperature where you live at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Above freezing just mainly chilly today

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had cheese on toast

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just relaxing & watching a bit of tv

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite but do like Martina Cole books

Do you have to venture out today?


----------



## jjk

yes I have to help youngest Ds do his last paper round before Christmas and then brave the supermarket 

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Me & the girls are supposed to be meeting up with my mum and dad for brekkie in Coventry

*What about you ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just relaxing today, I went to town for the last of my shopping and it was mayhem...never again!! I need to relax after the stress yesterday.

*Have you got anything special planned before Christmas Day?*


----------



## tennisfan

No apart from sleeping then going to work for the 3rd of 3 night shifts

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## taylor91

probably toast..not too sure yet

*and you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've not long had a BHS brekkie, so I won't be bothering with lunch

*What are your plans for Christmas Eve ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing during the day then off to work at night

*What are yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're going bowling

*Are you wearing anything Christmassy ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I have Santa socks on

What are you having for a starter on Christmas day?


----------



## mandymouse

Muscateer said:


> I have Santa socks on
> 
> What are you having for a starter on Christmas day?



I've got Santa socks on too 

No starter for us, just straight into the Christmas dinner

*What drinky's will you be serving with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## taylor91

bucks fizz for me probably 

and you?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably wine for the adults & water for the children

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## taylor91

I'm obsessed with Diet Coke  

What are you doing with the rest of your evening?


----------



## A Small World

Not much just chatting on here and on msn

Are you wearing any perfume today and which one?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, CK one 

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## A Small World

Dairy Milk 

Are your Christmas tree lights on at the moment


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got a tree up this year, due to a little 4 legged monster who would pull it down

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos with Chilli Con Carne

Have you wrapped all your Christmas presents?


----------



## A Small World

Most of them - just a few last minute ones to wrap

Whats your favourite pizza topping


----------



## Ware Bears

quattro stagioni

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Vegetarian (though I'm not a veggie) 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am doing a few last bits of wrapping, getting the oven cleaned and going for a drink or Two with DH

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Asda soon to finish off my food shop, then vegging in the warm 

*Are you wearing anything Christmassy today ?*


----------



## jjk

yes my reindeer earrings 

*who normally gets up first in your house on Christmas day ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Me 

Do you open your presents as soon as you get up on Christmas morning or later in day?


----------



## jjk

we open some in the morning and save some for the evening

*what about you?*


----------



## taylor91

After breakfast

What are you having or had for breakfast?


----------



## Muscateer

I had a banana before gym and slice of toast after

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## jjk

spending the day with youngest DS and DH 

*have you done your christmas food shopping ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, not yet

Have you?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I did it this morning 

*If you could be anywhere right now, where would you be ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

On the Disney Magic

What are you hoping to get from Santa?


----------



## tennisfan

Didn't really want anything as I have been very lucky throughout the year but have asked for a Kindle

*What would like from him?*


----------



## Muscateer

I couldn't think of a single thing this year and know there are quite a few pressies under tree for me and haven't a clue what's in them.

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I've had a couple from the Quality Street tin at work. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, just watching TV and DISing 

*Will you be going to church over Christmas ?*


----------



## taylor91

No, I'm not religious 

*Will you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I love going to the Christingle service on Christmas Eve

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

Its of the snow in our back garden

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken and ham pizza

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No TV for me tonight. I was on a late shift and I am now working on my Fish Extender gifts.

Do you have a Christmas stocking?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes a Minnie Mouse one

Who is cooking the Christmas dinner in your family?


----------



## jjk

I am

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town this morning

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tony64

Working,then taking presents around the family.


When do you finish work for Christmas and how long have you got off?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At 18:00 on Christmas Eve and I will be back in work on Monday

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

I finished yesterday  and not back in til 4th

Have you finished all your shopping


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes and everything I ordered online arrived as well. Now I just have to finish wrapping it up.

Who are you going to spend Christmas with?


----------



## A Small World

Mum and DD

What about you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just my husband

Do you have any plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## tony64

No Plans at the moment, really wanted to go to Joh's but havn't got anyone to look after the dog and kennels isn't an option at the moment.

Do you have any Christmas traditions?


----------



## mandymouse

No not really, just to eat and drink as much as humanly possible 

*What one thing are you hoping to receive on Christmas morning ?*


----------



## taylor91

Money...I have a lot to get in the new year 

and you?


----------



## tony64

I'd get an infraction if I was to post it on here. 


What time are you up on Christmas morning?


----------



## taylor91

probably 7am, depending when my little brother is up 

What time do you plan on going to bed on christmas eve?


----------



## tennisfan

Normally about 8-8.30

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## taylor91

Margarita pizza and a diet coke 

What are you doing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to town this morning, and I'm just vegging this afternoon

*What veggies will you be having with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## taylor91

probably, sprouts, carrots, peas etc 

Is there anything on TV on Christmas Day that you plan to watch?


----------



## jjk

not really

*what time will you get  up Christmas day ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Whenever evie wakes up, hopefully no earlier than 7!!!

Do you like turkey and are you eating it on Christmas day?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes like and having turkey on Christmas Day

Do you cook on Christmas Eve or get a takeaway?


----------



## mandymouse

We're having a buffet tomorrow, so nice and easy 

*What are your plans for Christmas Eve evening ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just watching TV and having a drink 

Do you prefer apple or orange juice?


----------



## Muscateer

Orange juice

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## jjk

yes Im visiting my sister and my MIL today 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've got my mum and dad coming round this afternooon, then I'm off to our church Christingle service, then bowling tonight 

*Do you have any shopping to do today ?*


----------



## jjk

no, thankgoodness, I will be quite pleased not to go near a shop for a while

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Just had some jam on toast 

*Will you be cooking Christmas dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Are you having a Christmas Eve drink or two?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Oooo yes, some wine and most likely an amaretto followed by a Baileys.

What time are you going to bed tonight?


----------



## A Small World

not sure- probably about midnight

Have you had any chocolate today


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you going to have for dessert tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Traditional Christmas Pudding

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH will have an individual Christmas Pudding and I will have a slice of a German Christmas cake.

When are you opening presents tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

In the morning - Ive told DD shes not allowed up til 8am

What time are you eating Christmas lunch


----------



## dolphingirl47

We will have a big breakfast and then will have our Christmas dinner late afternoon or early evening.

Are you leaving any treats out for Santa?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooops, I forgot 

*What was one of your fave Christmas presents this morning ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got loads of fantastic presents, but my favourite was a lip protector and a tinted lip protector from MAC. I had not even realized that DH knew how much I love this brand. For him to go through the trouble to get me some MAC products was just a wonderful surprise.

What was your favourite present?


----------



## Ware Bears

A copy of The Grimmerie (Wicked)

*Did you eat and drink too much today? *


----------



## mandymouse

I certainly did, but it was lots of fun 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## les2425

just going to have a relaxing day, no travelling did that yesterday.
going to the sales tomorrow.

what are you upto today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Having my christmas day as I have been working nights the past 3 days

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and warm

Will you be having left over turkey today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, there is none left over as we just bought a Turkey joint that serves two.

Are you doing anything special today?


----------



## les2425

no just sorting out the house, presents and relaxing.

are you going to the sales tomorrow?

i hear dfs is having one 365 days a year lol


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am back at work tomorrow

What was your favourite present?


----------



## tennisfan

My Kindle

*What was yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some MAC stuff that my DH has got for me for the pure thought that went into it.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## Muscateer

Leftovers from yesterday

Has all the snow melted where you live?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, there is still some left

Where will you spent New Year's Eve?


----------



## Danauk

At a friends house for a party.

*What are you most looking forward to in 2011?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully buying my 1st house & a couple of amazing holidays I have planned but yet to book

*What are you looking forward to?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Celebrating my *cough* 50th at DLRP

*What have you planned for your 2011 hols?*


----------



## les2425

walt disney world for 2 weeks honeymoon, it will be my wife first visit.

what was the last first you watched at the cinema ?


----------



## taylor91

Tron

and you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1

When is your next night out?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have anything planned

*If you have pets did you give them a Christmas present?*


----------



## Muscateer

No pets

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back at work today and when I come home, I will work further on my trip report.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

May ~ a quick trip to DLRP for my birthday

*Do you have any snow left?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

yep loads of it.... and its snowing now...

did you have a nice christmas?


----------



## Ware Bears

Lovely, thank you 

*Did you?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

yep not bad thanks =]

*any disney related presents?*


----------



## tennisfan

Toy Story Trilogy box set & Toy Story 3 book

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to Coventry first thing, so I'm going to chill for the rest of the day

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Disneyland paris trip in 33 days time XD 

*And you?*


----------



## taylor91

New years eve 

*have you been sale shopping? and if so what has been your biggest bargain?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, never anything I want in the sales but will have a look online later

*Whats for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Shepherds Pie

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Casualty & then maybe my Toy Story 3 dvd

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not made any yet

*What's on your TV right now?*


----------



## taylor91

Corrie

and you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Twilight - Eclipse

*What was the nicest gift you received this Christmas?*


----------



## taylor91

A pair of boots from DBF, I've wanted them since August 

What did you most enjoy on Christmas day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just having some me time

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just being at home with my family 

*What are your plans for New Year's Eve?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going out with friends for a meal

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

We usually stay in with a chinese takeaway

*Are you making any New Year's resolutions?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just to get back on my diet

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

no Idea as everyone is ill 

*what about you?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Dont think i am doing much today... But i will be doing at least one of my two assignments for uni.... And maybe get my presentation done too =] 

* any more resolutions?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, don't both with them

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## jen_uk

A Yogurt

Have you been to the sales?


----------



## Muscateer

No I never go to the sales, don't like all the queues and all the clothes jammed together on racks.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

dark skinny jeans, thermal socks, a home made bumblebee transformers t-shirt, a halo reach hoody and sparkly pink slippers from new look =] ... oh and does my xbox headset count? XD

anyone doing anything interesting either today or over the next few days?


----------



## jen_uk

Going to have a DVD marathon this afternoon as I've just bought loads with an HMV voucher I got for Xmas.

Do you still have any Xmas chocs left?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, as we have only just started to eat them

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

We had pizza

What do you plan to see at cinema next?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hm... tangled XD 

so i can see it before my trip to DLRP 

and yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

Loads, Gullivers Travels, The Kings Speech, The Way back, Love & other drugs

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jen_uk

Sadly lots of marking before I go back to work next week 

Where in the UK do you live?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

north east.... near sunderland 
and yourself?


----------



## les2425

newcastle upon tyne not far from the metro center.

what did you buy in the sales ?


----------



## mandymouse

A few things for my hubby for his birthday, nothing for me though 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans for a night out at the moment

Will you have fireworks on New Year's Eve?


----------



## jen_uk

No, home fireworks scare me! 

Will you be going on a new year diet?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, I'm not going to be 50 *and* fat!! 

*Will you?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I'm going skiing in August and climbing the Sydney harbour bridge so I need to loose weight and get fit!!

*Are you goint to see a panto over this Christmas season?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

yep went and saw cinderella last night actually it was awsome =]


----------



## SwipatronSparks

erm.... how about you (sorry forgot to ask a question lol)


----------



## Danauk

I will see several performances of Cinderella this coming week as I am stage managing it at our local theatre.

Do you have to go to work tomorrow?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you heading out to the shops today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I'm off to the Trafford Centre today 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Relaxing this morning, doing a little house work early afternoon then off to the theatre to stage manage a production of Cinderella.

*Have you bought much in the sales yet this year?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Absolutely nothing!   I only live 5 minutes walk from a shopping centre but have no intention of going there! 

*Do you have a bucket list?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, and I am making good progress on it.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

ooh tough one.... transformers (all of them not just the new ones lol) if we arent talking disney.... if we are talking disney.... lilo and stitch.... i love them both equally so i cant pick between the two... like if i had to explain it.... my walls in my room are covered in transformers things... and my bed is covered in stitch plushies... but thats only because i havnt attempted to draw stitch yet but i will eventually lol

*hoe about you?*


----------



## silver apple

Too many to choose just one

Will you be out for nye?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

disneyland.... in 31 days time XD 


because we cant have our usual NYE fun because my boyfriend adn several other friends have to work... so we wont be doing anything this year... therefore... disney is the next thing to look forward to.... when i first started counting down my countdown was at 210 days (found out i was going back in july) !!! so we have came a long way and its almost here XD

how about you got anything to look forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My Panama Canal Cruise in just over a week. We will get to spend the night before the cruise at Animal Kingdom Lodge, which makes this deal even sweeter.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

cosplaying, watching anime, reading manga, reading and writing a form of fiction called fanfiction, playing xbox, and several other things XD

and yourself?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery, playing chess, reading, cruising

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

erm.... costume makeing, scrapbooking, drawing (if that counts as a craft lol)

* favourite book/book series*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## Ware Bears

At the moment it's Come Dine With Me

*Are you making any New Year resolutions?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Yep.... Mine is to start vloging ( video blogging) =]

Any more resolutions???


----------



## mandymouse

Just getting back into my diet (yet again  )

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Relaxing at home then going to the theatre at 5:30 to get ready to stage manage our Cinderella panto this evening.

*Have you got any Christmas food left in your house still?*


----------



## silver apple

Yes, quite a bit still

What is your middle name?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Eleanor.... =]

*who is your favourite disney princess?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sleeping Beauty although I prefer the non-face characters

*Do you like having your photo taken with characters?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I can't wait to do it again next week when I am on the Wonder

What is your favourite character?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Stitch =] 
Favourite disney park ride?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What was the first Disney park you visited?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

disneyland paris way back in 2001.... disneyland paris is the only disney resort i have visited.... (its taken 10 years but i am finally going to go and stay in the disneyland hotel 29 more sleeps to go and cant wait 

when is yor next visit to a disney resort....?


----------



## dolphingirl47

On Wednesday - we will be staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge for one night before going on a cruise on Thursday

Do you collect anything?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

disney pin trading badges....i have 2 lanyards full of them... one is all stitch ones and the other is everything else, thinking im gonna need another lanyard when i go lol....

how about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney pins, Pandora charms, dolphins, Beanie Babies and Bears

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## Ware Bears

Disney one is Yak and Yeti

Non-Disney one is Crab and Lobster on IOW

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney - Jiko, non-Disney Salt Island, UK Las Iguanas

What is your favourite food?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Japanese ramen noodles =] i eat a redicilous amount of ramen..... The kind you get from a proper japanese restaurant.... Shall have to post a picture at some point (on thru ipad so cnt post one at the mo) 

How about yours....?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to finish off some paperwork for work, finish my trip report from our September holiday, do a couple of last minute cruise preparations and pack. Other than that, I will play on here, watch some TV and maybe play Epic Mickey.

What are your plans?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to tidy up, maybe do another day of _last year's _ trip report, take the dogs for a long walk in the forest and go to see the Voyage of the Dawn Treader

*Pick one favourite memory of 2010*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The dolphin cruise we did in Gibraltar. It was amazing to be absolutely surrounded by Common Dolphins

With what are you going to toast in the new year?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two glasses on the go ~ one of Asti and the other of peach bellini 

*And you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Strangely, it was Bacardi & coke round our local

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

We've got friends coming round for lunch.

Pj's or nightie?


----------



## taylor91

P'js

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We did not have any breakfast, but will have some canapes for lunch shortly

Have you made any new year's resolutions?


----------



## silver apple

No, but would like to control my finances a little better

Are you having a special lunch today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but we will have a roast for dinner

When did you get up this morning?


----------



## silver apple

Just after eight?

When was your last hangover?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Boxing Day 1996. This is also the only hangover I ever had and I did not even "drink" anything. It was all down to the Christmas Pudding and the Brandy Sauce at the place where I was working at the time.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero or Diet coke with lime

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Gammon, potaoes, green beans and stuffing

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Roast beef and yorkshire pud

*Have you been out today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When are you going back to work?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tuesday

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

On Wednesday. We are spending one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge and then we are going on a Panama Canal Cruise on the Disney Wonder on Thursday.

What was the best holiday you ever had?


----------



## paulh

think it will be this years as doing skiing feb /florida aug and  Caribbean cruise at xmas

What was the best presie you got this xmas

Paul


----------



## SwipatronSparks

ooh... my giant stuffed stitch that i got off my boyfriend hes super cuddly... have wanted one for months and months now =]

hehe forgot to ask a question ^^'

erm...

when the holidays end what are you heading to..,? ie. school, college, uni, work?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will go to work for one day and then I go on holiday

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

at the moment i am reading 'interview with the vampire' by anne rice, still need to invest in the others from the series, but i will do eventually 

and yourself?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have just finished Play Dead by Harlan Coben and won't have time to start something else until I am on holiday.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hm... cant pick a favourite song.... so i will jsu tell you whats at the top of my top 25 most played on my ipod 
....

and that is stamp on the ground by the italobrothers =]

and yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything by the Black Eyed Peas

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet although I have to wait in this morning for a delivery from mr tesco

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a busy old day. I am working on the next installment of my trip report as I really need to post two more today, then I will head for the gym, create a spreadsheet with all my confirmation numbers, smarten up my jewellery workshop spreadsheet, make up the kits for this, do some end of quarter evaluations for work and then do another installment of trip report. I will be so ready for my holiday when it arrives.

Do you often make lists?


----------



## tennisfan

Very rarely

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Breast with Cheese and Parma ham, Green Beans and Potato Croquettes

Are you going to watch TV tonight?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, but not sure what yet.

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## jjk

green

*did you make any new years resolutions?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, just to lose some weight (yet again  )

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

NFL football then early night as got early start tomorrow at work

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to pack, do the last couple of installments of my trip report and I am going into town for a Fish Pedicure

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## Tinks1984

Subway - Chicken and Bacon Ranch, yum!

*Have you been out shopping today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you have to go back to work?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

I go back to uni next wednesday... For one day since i get thurs and friday off anyway.... Start back up properly next monday... But i do believe the next few weeks are gonna be all over the place as its the end of the semester.... So irregardless i will be back on normal timetable the second week of feb (will be in dlrp for the first lol) 

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going back to work on Tuesday for one day and then I am flying to Florida on Wednesday. I am back at work proper on 24th January

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Quite a fww actually.... But then im only 20 so its not that supprising that i do....

How long is your hair?


----------



## dolphingirl47

About chin length at the moment

What colour is your hair?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Its kinda a mousey colour.... Somewhere between being blonde and brown...

Any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Describe your favourite outfit


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Hm.... Thats a tough one because i dont really have a one... For normal wear.... But if we talk cosplay.... Then my allen walker one is my fave XD....
It consists of.... Black dress trousers, black boots, a specially made jacket (thats actually the mIn part of hia uniform) white long sleeved shirt, a piece of red ribbon as a tie, and a short (for me anyway) silver/white wig (goes to about chin length) 

How Bout you do you have an outfit you would wear all the time of you could?


----------



## silver apple

No, I've never really been a 'clothes horse'

What film would you like to see next at the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure what's coming up soon, but I can't wait for the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

I was going to go down my grans for the day but my mum isnt well so im gonna switch my weekend planaround and tidy my room ( its a tip lol)


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Hehe woops i forgot to aska question sorry guys 

What is yoyr favourite movie?


----------



## taylor91

Wall-e at the moment  

And you?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Hm.... Lilo and stitch, got to be my most favourite movie of all time =] 

Favourite disney park ride?


----------



## taylor91

Test Track in Epcot 

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Stitch =] and yours?


----------



## taylor91

Tigger 

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Tea... On the rare occasions when i drink tea that is....

Any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## Ware Bears

Full English but only have it on high days and holidays

*Are you back to work tomorrow?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep, can't decide if I'm ready to go back or not. I'll tell you after tomorrow 

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Ware Bears

End of May to DLRP for my 50th   

*When's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Officially tomorrow as soon as I finish work. We will spend the night at an airport hotel before flying out on Wednesday.

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't think of anything adventurous 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

my PJ's havnt bothered getting dressed today =]

and you?


----------



## taylor91

Leggings and a purple long top 

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going into Coventry with my mum

*What are your fave flavour crisps/pringles ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hm.... im not really a big fan of chrisps.... but... roast chicken and thyme sensations win for me =]

and yours?


----------



## silver apple

Sour cream or prawn cocktail

Did you make or buy your Christmas cake this year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We did not have a Christmas Cake as neither of us likes it

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

cake... or rice pudding if suitable cake isnt avalible... XD

tv show you never miss?


----------



## taylor91

Glee  I'm not a big TV fan. I'll just watch it for the sake sometimes.

What about you?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hm.... im not a big tv fan my self but i always look for scrubs i love scrubs... friends... and misfits... guttered that misfits is over for now =[ but nvm lol

music you listen to?


----------



## taylor91

All-sorts to be honest. If I can dance to it on a night out then I will like it 

What are you doing for the rest of the evening?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

not a whole lot really.... brousing the internet for a little longer then i might end up playing a little bit of xbox then some reading then bed =] and you?


----------



## taylor91

Just typing up a very long essay at the moment and keep popping on the DIS to help me relax 

What is your favourite item that you own?


----------



## Tinks1984

My glass Stitch from WDW...my Brother bought it for me as a surprise on our last evening there (and I'm tearing up thinking about it! )

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

yep i have a 3 yr old black labrador called Frank =]

you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Two Shetland Sheepdogs

*What's your fave flavour crisps?*


----------



## A Small World

Cheese and onion

Are you back at work yet after Christmas?


----------



## Ware Bears

Go back tomorrow

*Are you?*


----------



## A Small World

Tomorrow 

Have you taken your tree down yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I took it down on Saturday 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not a lot, just revising and relaxing 

What was your favourite film of 2010?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Harry potter 7 part 1 =] 

Any movies your looking forward to this year?


----------



## taylor91

Harry Potter part 2  and the new Pirates of the Caribbean film. 

What mobile do you have?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

blackberry curve.... 

and you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

iPhone 3G

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Fish Fingers 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Just started watching the new season of 90210!

*What social networking do you use?*


----------



## taylor91

facebook

and you?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Unfortunately i also use facebook....

And i occasionally post on twitter....

What other websites do you have acconts on? Ie. Youtube etc.


----------



## mandymouse

I'm mainly on the DIS, and occassionally on the Dibb

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Working and getting the car MOt'd

What are you up to?


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tony64

Cyprus in 2 months. 

What's the next film you want to go and see?


----------



## taylor91

Tangled 

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## silver apple

Don't really have one.

Will you be doing any decorating this year?


----------



## taylor91

Nope

What is your favourite restaurant in WDW?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Have never been to wdw....

How bout in dlrp?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I've been to Disneyland Paris

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## tony64

I like Artist Point but to be honest we haven't been to that many.

What is your Fav. off site?


----------



## taylor91

Ponderosa  it reminds me of my trips with my mum and dad

What is your favourite restaurant in the UK?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hana hana its one of those cook in front of you deal resteraunts, its a japanese one, i love japanese food, and its an amazing resteraunt to go for a treat as its insanely expensive =/ but its amazingly tasty.... if not that one then nudo... is another favourite of mine, its still a little pricey... but i have been there more than i have been to hana hana....

how about yours?


----------



## taylor91

Rico's. It's an Italian near where I live and it is insanely good 

Do you have something you have had since your childhood?


----------



## A Small World

Yes Ive still got my dolls pram and dolls house

When is your next holiday?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

24 days time XD 

and yours?


----------



## mandymouse

It will be this year, but we haven't booked anything yet

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not a lot really, just tidy up and do some revision 

Describe your favourite past holiday


----------



## mandymouse

My most favourite holidays always include some time at the Pop Century and a Disney Cruise 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

dont think we will be up to much as everyone apart from my younger sister is poorly atm... so a quiet night i would think =/

how about you?


----------



## mandymouse

A quiet night in with a piece of birthday cake and a glass of Cosmo for me

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A book & dvd re writer

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

Egg, beans and hash browns 

and you?


----------



## mandymouse

Fish Finger sarnies 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

A bit of housework and work tonight.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## jjk

coffee

*when is your next holiday ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

23 days time....dlp for what is technically 5 nights 6 days as our first day/night is travelling and spending the night in the explorers hotel then moving onto the DLH the next day =] 

And yours?


----------



## silver apple

To wdw in august

Do you watch any soap operas?


----------



## tennisfan

Very rarely

*What is your job?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*Is your TV on ? What's on ?*


----------



## jjk

yes I am watching father of the bride with a nice cuppa as i got soaked this morning, so thought as its my day off I would chill  

*are you going out this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I might pop out for a vino or two tonight, but no plans have been made

*Do you want to buy yourself anything this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I've spent far too much money lately!

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Nothing as far as i know, still not very well so am quite happy to lie in bed nice and warm, my mum and dad arent very well either dads laid up on the couch pretty much unable to move due to dizzy spells and my mum seems to have given me what ever she has got, so we are all feeling a but sorry for our selves lol =] 

* plans for the weekend*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I haven't got any plans at the moment

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

pina colada

If i gave you a hundred pounds what would you do with it?


----------



## ely3857

*Spa break!

What would you do with £1000 'spare' cash?*


----------



## tennisfan

Go to either Vegas or NYC & go shopping

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Probably a sandwich.

Have you tried any extreme sports?


----------



## ely3857

*Nope.

Have you ever been skiing?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No but I would like to.

What's your favourite sport?


----------



## jjk

football

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## taylor91

To play, Hockey. To watch Football.

What is the most extreme thing you have done?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't do extreme things (except extreme shopping for tops )

*What are you looking forward to this weekend ?*


----------



## silver apple

Chinese takeaway when I finishbwork tomorrow evening

What is the first single that you bought ( or downloaded for you young 'uns)?


----------



## mandymouse

It was a song called Some Girls, but I can't remember who sang it (lol)

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

popping into Reading, keeping an eye on the pompey score and just chiiilling


*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping this morning then hopefully meeting up with my cousin to so something later.

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Tangled.... And you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm looking forward to the last Harry Potter film and the next Pirates of the Caribbean one

*Will you be getting a takeaway or eating out today ? if so, where ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We're going to my friends for tea, if that counts as eating out. We're having Hot Pot ~ Yum! 

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Woke up at 6am

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## taylor91

Leeds = cloudy & cold... very cold!!

And where you are?


----------



## mandymouse

Nuneaton is cold and cloudy too 

*What do you like to order from McDonalds ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Chicken sandwich meal with no lettus on the sandwich, wedges if they are avalibe instead of chips, a bottle of water for drink if thats not avalibe i have fresh orange.... Andon the rare occasion that i have a desert i have a caramel sunday =] 

Have you done anything interesting today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, might go to the cinema this evening

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

WW pizza and a few chips maybe off DBF's plate ... not too sure yet.

Do you have any exciting days out planned for the rest of January?


----------



## Strommie

Unfortunately not.

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## taylor91

No  Quiet night in.

And you?


----------



## Strommie

No, have stayed in tonight.

*Do you watch any soaps?*


----------



## taylor91

Corrie kind of, when I remember 

What is your favourite ice-cream?


----------



## silver apple

Cookies and cream, yum

When did you last cry?


----------



## taylor91

The other day remembering my grandad 

What is your favourite season and why?


----------



## Ware Bears

Summer ~ I like the long evenings and the school summer holidays!

*Do you have any plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

We might pop to Touchwood shopping centre in a bit

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Done the ironing, cleared part of the loft as my parents are having a new boiler installed tomorrow.  Proably spend the rest of the day relaxing & sorting my banking out.

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, gammon, egg & chips today (we're a bit fed up of big dinners at the mo )

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

a wig as part of a costume =]

and you?


----------



## Tinks1984

A jiffy bag and bubble wrap  I need to return a gift for repair!

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## silver apple

Cats and dogs - the revenge of kitty galore

Heels or flats?


----------



## paulh

flats for me no heals as would topple over

Watching toinight on tv?
Paul


----------



## silver apple

Dancing on ice

What accent do you have?


----------



## taylor91

Leeds version of a Yorkshire accent, miss out t's, h's  

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

From one of the home counties so don't have one

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## silver apple

Yes

Have you ever watched cake boss?


----------



## ariel_

I haven't - too afraid of the cake cravings that would surely occur 

*Do you have any unusual/interesting hobbies?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't think so 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

housework and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## taylor91

Gym, hand in essay, revise, go out for my friends leaving party, sleep 

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Are you doing anything fun this week?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, it's hubby's birthday on Wednesday, taking DD to Brum on Friday, then a night in Brum on Saturday 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## ariel_

I'm starting a dinosaur topic with my class which I'm so excited about... So sad I know 

* what are you having for lunch? *

Sorry I took so long to type a reply on my phone that I was beaten to it!


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich. 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## wen-tom

havent booked anything yet - hopefully manage a city break sometime later in the year.

are you still eating christmas sweeties and cake?


----------



## mandymouse

No, thank goodness 

*Where do you like to go for a night away ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

london.... 

and you?


----------



## taylor91

Paris maybe... we can dream 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

uni... all afternoon... got to hand in an assignment.... and then do a presentation in japananese... and your plans?


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## silver apple

No, animals irritate my dd's eczema.

Do you have a pandora bracelet?


----------



## mandymouse

No I haven't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

breakfast, gym then revise for my exam tomorrow 

What would the first thing you would do if you won a million pounds?


----------



## mandymouse

Book a holiday and buy a car

*Do you have any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just working, revising and visiting my Grandma.

And you?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hopefully going to london for the day to camden and to meet up with a friend =]
if not i will probably go to a cosplay meet up thats on =]

what do you do for a living/study at school/college/uni?


----------



## taylor91

I go to leeds uni and work part time in a supermarket.

What is your favourite DIS board smiley?


----------



## disney_princess_85

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

though my fave non-DIS smiley is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




*What did you have for breakfast ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Oats so simple

What's for lunch?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich. 

You?


----------



## mandymouse

A banana sandwich (lol) with WW brown bread and 2 ww cookies

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## silver apple

Kenzo flower

Are you wearing nail polish?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, a MAC one called Blue India. 

Are you wearing lipstick?


----------



## silver apple

No, hardly ever wear make-up.

Do you have children?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, two girls

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

Nothing  

Have you anything Disney related in the room where you are sat now?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Yep too much to list all of it lol

What have you had for tea tonight


----------



## Ware Bears

Jacket potato, chicken curry and salad

*How about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwiches

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

School runs and ironing, fun!

Do you have a favourite film?


----------



## mandymouse

My fave action movies are the Bourne films, fave chick flick is Sliding Doors and fave Disney film is Pirates of the Caribbean

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Little Fockers. 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

A chicken bagette

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing planned at the moment. 

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## tennisfan

Not really

*Can you drive?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I can

*What car do your drive ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Megane Coupe-Cabriolet

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Steak, chips, peas, pepper sauce. 
What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Chilli or Chicken

What other programmes have you got open on your PC/Laptop now?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

erm... mozilla firefox running magic foums (a dlrp web forum thing) paint shop pro 8 as i am busy drawing and hp quick play which i am playing a dvd in the background with... 

*you?*


----------



## silver apple

I don't really understand computers, so I don't know

When is your birthday?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

June =] am a summer baby lol =]

and yours?


----------



## A Small World

January but trying not to think too much about it

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## taylor91

A WW Chocolate bar

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Eliza32

purple without a doubt.

Do you think Cheesecake Factory should open in the UK???


----------



## taylor91

Yes!! 

Who is your favourite Disney princess?


----------



## Ware Bears

Aurora

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## BethEJo

Not now, but I did have a lovely Scottie called George who sadly passed away in October, bless 'im 

*What was the last film you saw (on TV or cinema)?*


----------



## mandymouse

Last night I watched the Bourne Ultimatum on TV

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might go shopping this morning, its my mums birthday so we are going out for a meal later.

*What are yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just back from Coventry with my mum, then taking Bek to college later

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## silver apple

Work on Saturday, but nothing else

Describe yourself in one word?


----------



## tennisfan

Ambitious

*What did you have for lunch?
*


----------



## taylor91

A bagel 

What are you doing for the rest of the day?


----------



## tennisfan

Been out for a meal for my mums birthday & now just chilling

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans

*What are you wearing on your feet ?*


----------



## silver apple

Socks

Have you got nail polish on?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you watch any soaps?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I haven't watched them for years

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Gym, revise, sleep, it's my life until Monday afternoon when my Semester 1 exams end 

What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## tennisfan

Ben & Jerrys Cherry Garcia

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## taylor91

None at the moment.

What is your favourite magazine?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't read them much but Cosmopolitan 

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans for this evening

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## silver apple

Does booking for wdw this august count?

Bikini or swimsuit?


----------



## taylor91

Swimsuit, but i'm hoping to change that this year 

And you?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

i prefer a tankini.... it what im more comfortable in.... because they usually come with shorts =]


----------



## mandymouse

Tankini set for me too

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Going to a cosplay meet =] get to see some friends who i havnt seen for a whilemsonce they are planning on coming along too 

And you?


----------



## les2425

going shopping in newcastle.

how is youre holiday planning going ?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Holiday planning is going great not much left to buy for my trip now almost done =] 

(i will be around newcastle too!! Lol) 

Whens your next trip away and where is it to....?


----------



## Danauk

SwipatronSparks said:


> Whens your next trip away and where is it to....?


 
We are going to Australia for a month in July/August to stay in Sydney, Melbourne, Port Macquarie and go skiing.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## BethEJo

Nope - staying in for revision  Boo

What do you like on your toast?


----------



## mandymouse

Marmalade 

*Will you be eating out or getting a takeaway today ? if so, what are you hoping to have ? *


----------



## A Small World

Im going to go out for a takeaway - chinese I think but not sure what I want

What about you? whats for dinner?


----------



## Danauk

Moroccan chicken with couscous.

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Probably around midnight

*Will you have a lie-in tomorrow morning?*


----------



## taylor91

No, I'm up for work now 

When was the last time you attended a wedding?


----------



## mandymouse

Last October

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had roast chicken & trimmings

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## jen_uk

A whole new world from Aladdin 

What time do you start work tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Im on flexi time but usually get in about 9

What colour is your hair?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

a very light brown/ a dark blonde... difficult to explain really lol.... found out i look very pale with drk brown hair when i had a brown wig on yesterday....


----------



## mandymouse

Mine is a reddy brown

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*And you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a nice easy start to the week, just popping to town and Asda, then chilling 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Navy blue top & jeans

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

After 5 days it's *finally* just stopped raining

*Where is your next holiday to?*


----------



## mandymouse

It will either be a cruise or a trip to WDW 

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

never been to WDW.... and have never actually been to a character meal before either...


and yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I love breakfast with Lilo & Stitch at O'Hanas

*What UK restaurant chain is your fave ?*


----------



## jjk

Bella Italia

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## taylor91

Chicken and veg

What time will your alarm be set for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't set an alarm, but I always seem to wake around 6.30am

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## BethEJo

No Tv for me as I'm revising  but I'll be recording biggest loser.

*What do you like to have on your toast?*


----------



## taylor91

Strawberry Jam 

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## silver apple

Chocolate hobnobs

What's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## mandymouse

Mushrooms, onions and peppers

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Been the gym, now just relaxing and i'm going out later to a comedy club 

Who is your favourite comedian?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Russle howard =] whos yours?


----------



## silver apple

Billy connolly

What's your favourite smell?


----------



## mandymouse

Freshly cut grass 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and then to see my friend in hospital this evening.

*Who is your favourite TV presenter?*


----------



## mandymouse

Phil & Holly on This Morning

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A grey long sleeve top & jeans

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## BethEJo

Mostly revision and then work on Sunday. But if I'm good, I'll treat myself to watching Casualty on Saturday night 

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Lasagne 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

An external dvd writer & a book

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## silver apple

A prawn cracker

What did you want to do when you grew up? And are you doing it now?


----------



## Danauk

I wanted to be a teacher and now I am an assistant headteacher in a primary school.

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

jusgt work and food shopping

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What are you hoping to do at the weekend ?*


----------



## taylor91

I'm hoping to have a nice sleep in on Sunday since I have the day off work  Going out on Saturday night to celebrate DBF's birthday too 

What is your favourite footwear?


----------



## Ware Bears

Summer sandals and flip flops

*Are you married?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your job?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have the news on

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

had some chicken nuggets and wedges from morrisons after work =] 

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Apart from walking the dogs in the forest, I'm just going to chill 

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## tennisfan

Right handed

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

does going away to disneyland for 5 days next sunday count? if not then at the moment its not until may and i will be going to london for the london mcm expo =] 

how about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

End of May when I have one night in London and two nights in Disneyland Paris 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

yep a black lab called frank =]

do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, two Shetland sheepdogs called Shadow and Skye

*When you were little, what job did you want to do when you grew up?*


----------



## mandymouse

A member of Abba 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm off to work very soon

*If you could have chosen your name, what would it be?*


----------



## tennisfan

Andrea or Lauren

*Do you have any children?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, three daughters

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

I wish.... Would love to be able to play the guitar but the best i can do is medium difficulty on guitar hero lol....

Can you?


----------



## taylor91

No

What are you doing today?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Goin down my bf's. We are gonna go out for food then to the cinema 

You?


----------



## taylor91

Not a lot really, just having a chill out day before I go back to work tomorrow and uni on Monday.

What phone do you have?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Blackberry curve

What music do you listen to?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

I have weird tastes in music everything from Eminem, Jay Z to Michael Buble to Marvin Gaye to Frank Sinatra & the Rat Pack!  

If you were going to be a fruit what would you be and why?


----------



## mandymouse

That's easy, I would be a pineapple that was hollowed out and made into a Lapu Lapu at O'Hanas 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tommy Girl

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A Quorn sandwich.

What are you doing tonight?



tennisfan said:


> Andrea or *Lauren*



Good choice Nikki!


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment, we may pop to F&B's for a drinky 

*What are you hoping to buy yourself this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing as i'm working although might treat myself to breakfast if we get a job early & take the patient to hospital

*What was your favourite childhood toy?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A Britains riding stables and farm.  I kept it all!!  My three all played with it and now it's packed up in the roof once more in case we have any grandchildren one day! 

*What was yours?*


----------



## taylor91

A little ladybird soft toy that I have had since I was around 7/8ish 

What are you up to today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea what I'll be up to today 

*What about you ? *


----------



## Ware Bears

No plans whatsoever ~ I am going to enjoy a day doing absolutely nothing!! 

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Soemwhere in the Metrocentre just about to go shopping and to the cinema 

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Voyage of the Dawn Treader

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## BethEJo

Apart from my boring genetic textbooks, I'm reading "faith, trust and pixie dust: the gospel according to Disney". Very interesting 

*What did you have for breakfast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

A full English at BHS 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A meal in a couple of weeks for DH's birthday and I think he wants to go to La Tasca

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## silver apple

Had a kfc

Did you have braces when you were younger?


----------



## jjk

no

*will you be having a sunday roast today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we've got gammon, egg, baked potato etc 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

About to take my dogs out for a nice long walk in the New Forest

*Do you watch Dancing on Ice?*


----------



## mandymouse

I do, but I haven't really got into it this year

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## taylor91

A long purple top and leggings 

What is your favourite Disney film and why?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

lilo and stitch.... because its soooo cute XD and stitch is my favourite character XD


----------



## silver apple

So many to choose from, but Probably enchanted because Patrick Dempsey is yummy

What's your best friends name?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

jasmin (or Jaz) 

and yours?

ps. sorry for leaving off asking a question last time


----------



## Tinks1984

Danielle

*Have you been out shopping today?*


----------



## silver apple

Went to jjb sport to buy my ds some new shin pads, but they were out of stock.

What was the name of your first girl/boyfriend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sven (at the tender age of 13)

What was the most amazing experience that you ever had?

Corinna


----------



## Ware Bears

(Aside from having my DDs) it was going inside one of the pyramids in Egypt

*Do you like horseriding?*


----------



## A Small World

Not been for years and years - it was ok though

What colour is your front door


----------



## mandymouse

White

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*What are you wearing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Tink t-shirt, jeans & cardy

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## silver apple

Gerbera

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, a pink breo one 

Do you have any items of jewellery you wear everyday?


----------



## A Small World

No I dont wear a lot of jewellery

What is your favourite perfume


----------



## taylor91

CK One

Sweet or salted popcorn?


----------



## mandymouse

Sweet

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

going out to hand in my japanese portfolio and to buy in some final bits and pieces for disneyland 

you?


----------



## taylor91

I have student radio training and then going out with friends 

Tea or coffee?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Coffee.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

There's nothing in the charts that I'm keen on at the moment

*What are your fave biscuits to dunk in your tea/coffee ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Bourbons or chocolate hob nobs

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a banana sandwich 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## stba2006

mandymouse said:


> I had a banana sandwich
> 
> *Describe the last photo you took on your camera*




My dog running in the snow

Gold or silver?


----------



## tennisfan

Gold

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## taylor91

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader

Do you own any games consoles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have a Wii and a PS2, but DH mainly uses those

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

Janet Evanovich.  

What is your favorite spot to sit in the shade at DW?


----------



## Danauk

On the rocking horses on the porch area in front of the Yacht or Beach Club. Or in the parks one of the shaded narrower walk ways around the Tree of Life in the Animal Kingdom where you can see the maccows.

*What was the last programme you watched on the TV?*


----------



## mandymouse

Gok's Fashion Roadshow last night

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

chillin, i have a bit of a bad cough at the moment and am a little sniffly, trying to get it gone in time for sunday when i go to disneyland, its much better today than its been all week so its looking hopeful =]

favourate disney movie


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean and Lilo & Stitch

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## taylor91

A green dress from warehouse, I had tried it on ages ago and it was in the sales reduced from £65 to £15, I couldn't say no 

What newspaper/magazine do you buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not bought either in years. My passion are books.

What were you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW Pasta Bolognaise

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm on a course today for work (which means I don't need to leave the house until 9 instead of the usual 7:30!) Then after the course I will go to the gym before coming home to do some more work for tomorrow. Then hopefully I will have a relaxing evening.

*Are you at work today and if so what time do you finish?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work shortly and will finish at 18:00

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

No I have a much needed day off, the long days are catching up with me now i'm back at uni 

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a favourite at the moment

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## taylor91

Hopefully celebrating getting a dog, the whole family are trying to convince my dad at the moment 

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

erm.... just like we dreamed it =] i love that song in general at the moment...
but if we are talking from a disney movie i guess its hawaiian rollercoaster ride =]

whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

From a movie, it would be The Circle of Life. In general it would be It's A Small World by The Baha Men. Of course the sweetest sound to me is the horn of the Disney Magic/ Wonder.

What is your signature dish?


----------



## mandymouse

Spag Bol

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wen-tom

work at 3:30  until then I will just tidy the house and look after the crazy dogs which with a horrible cold seems like an awful lot to do 

*Will you see Tangled at the cinema?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, at some point.

Are you doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

going to disneyland XD 

are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing too exciting, just going for an Indian meal tomorrow evening

*What are you hoping to treat yourself to this weekend ?*


----------



## taylor91

Sleep, I feel like i've been going and going this week, so when I finsh at 12.30 tomorrow its back to the land of nod I go 

What are you having/had for dinner?


----------



## gemmybear83

Gnocchi filled with cheese and tomato baked in a tomato sauce - yum!

*What was the last dvd you watched?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I do believe it was the new Tinker Bell film 

*What is your favourite show at Hollywood Studios?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast

What was the first Disney movie that you watched?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

no idea... been watching them for as long as i can remember... i know my sisters first disney movie was the aristocats and she has loved it ever since, her love for cats and the aristocats has lead to her gaining quite the impressive collection aristocats stuff lols

when is your next trip away and where is it to?


----------



## Ware Bears

To London and DLRP ~ exactly 4 months today!!   

*Train or coach?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Train

Which place or country have you always wanted to visit, but have not got around to as yet?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

japan...i will get there someday have been saying lately as soon as i am finished with uni and im working im gonna start looking into going

left or right handed?


----------



## Ware Bears

Right

*Do you post regularly on any other internet forums?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

post pretty regulary on magicforums and the dibb two other disney forums 


do you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just on the Attraction Tickets Direct forum, but nowhere near as regular as on here.

What is the next celebration for you?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

if they survive long enough my parents 25th wedding anniversary.... if not... my 21st birthday.... both in june... other than that there is just birthdays of family members...

what is your favourate disneyland paris hotel?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have never stayed on site and the only hotel I have ever seen is the Disneyland Hotel, which is too formal for me.

What is your proudest achievement?


----------



## mandymouse

My girls are 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping, then catching up with a friend at the cinema this evening.

*You?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Just pottering around at home today

*What is the next film you're planning to see?*


----------



## wen-tom

tangled  hopefully this week sometime.

*what is your job?*


----------



## taylor91

I work as a supermarket assistant on weekends then a student during the week 

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## tennisfan

Galaxy Caramel

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## wen-tom

a steak sandwich.

*what is your favourite film ever?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## taylor91

Escape to the country...

Are you on a laptop,PC or a phone for the Disboards at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Laptop

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Danauk

I have an iphone4

*Are you having a Sunday lunch tomorrow?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Yep, having one around my auntys before we go off to the airport to jet off to disney =]

Are you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Possibly, it depends what I can russle up 

*Who is your favourite Disney Princess?*


----------



## taylor91

Cinderella

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

Belle

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Ware Bears

DISing and watching TV, not sure what's on so may watch a DVD

*Do you live near the seaside?*


----------



## taylor91

No, I wish I did though.

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

dolphin

What is your favourite Disney hotel?


----------



## wen-tom

animal kingdom lodge 

*Who's your favourite disney villain?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cruella De Vil

Who is yours?


----------



## Tinks1984

Jafar 

*What animal Disney character is your favourite?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood

*What's yours?*


----------



## taylor91

Tigger 

*What is your favourite Disney Pixar film?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cars

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to do the ironing & then nothing else planned

*Are you having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have roast pork tonight.

What was your favourite school dinner as a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast, only had school dinner on those days, the rest I was packed lunch

*When is your next trip?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment at the end of September, but I might get another one in in May or June.

How about you?


----------



## wen-tom

2012 although i have a disney med cruise in june 

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## taylor91

At the moment I'm watching American idol that I recorded.

And you?


----------



## gemmybear83

Pretty Little Liars on demand

*What are you plans for Valentines Day?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think I might be on a late shift that day

What is the next thing that you are looking forward to?


----------



## paulh

skiing holiday in feb

Your fav desert

Paul


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

Starter or dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm shocked to say .. starter 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just been to uni, but had to come home as I wasn't feeling too good.

What is your favourite cereal?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Krave and Bran Flakes.

What's yours?


----------



## jjk

fruit n fibre

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We went to a Chinese all you can eat buffet for DD's birthday 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Working and then coming home to chill out for a couple of hours 

*How many pairs of shoes do you own? *


----------



## Tinks1984

Oops...double post!


----------



## Ware Bears

According to my DH far too many 

*Did you remember to 'pinch and punch' this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

Oh no ! I forgot

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

An external dvd re writer

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Shopping on saturday and a date night dinner and cocktails out in the evening with my DH

*What is your favourite photo?*


----------



## mandymouse

Photos of us all on the Disney Wonder

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Waiting in for a delivery and then off to work

*Where are you right now?*


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee whilst trying to decide on activities for next term for 3-5 year olds, but keep getting side tracked and posting on here 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just going to uni and then wading my way through a to do list when I get back home... so many essays 

*What is your favourite board game?*


----------



## mandymouse

Monopoly

*What is your current fave tv programme ?*


----------



## jjk

biggest loser us

*what are you having for Lunch today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwich and a WW wafer bar

*What brand of skincare do you use ?*


----------



## jjk

nivea and no 7

*high heels or flats ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

flats

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Italian

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Either some new e books for my Kindle or some dvds

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

cloudy

*what colour are your nails?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing on my finger nails, and a gold colour on my toes 

*What is your fave 'country' in Epcot, and why ?*


----------



## tony64

Mexico, I love walking into the market in an evening setting no matter what the time of day.

What's your Fav. Disney restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A packet of Minstrels

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

WW Pasta Bolognaise (Mmm)

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Waterloo Road then Castle

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Burning Wire by Jefferey Deaver

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

A Jodi Picoult book, I can't remember the title

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and then x2 exercise classes tonight 

*Which other place (other than Florida) would you like to visit in the USA?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Lots, one of them is Chincoteague

*Do you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, had a couple of saxophone lessons but didn't like the tutor so gave up

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## taylor91

Uni work, uni then more uni work...fun times 

*What is your favourite dessert? *


----------



## disney_princess_85

The wonton skewers at Yak & Yeti. 

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramasu, especially the one at Tutto Italia

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The character breakfast on the Disney Magic/ Wonder. This is the only character meal that I ever had where none of the characters bypassed me.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## taylor91

Cadbury's twirls

And you?


----------



## mandymouse

Thai Pringles

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up on my washing then this evening going round a friends for dinner.

*Do you enjoy cooking?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not really- I don't do any.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going for a meal 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roses & sunflowers

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have a brother

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

Staying in with a take away and a few glasses of wine and watching TV.

*Where are you going on your next holiday?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Does camping at Silverstone for the Grand Prix count?  We're not going much further this year.

*Do you play a musical instrument?*


----------



## Danauk

I have a BA Hons in music so I play quite a few, my main instrument is the trumpet.

*Did you go to university? If so where and what did you study?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I went for a short spell, but it wasn't for me, so left and got myself a job 

*Who has a birthday in your house next?*


----------



## A Small World

DD in November (plenty of friends and relations to remember before that though)

Have you had anything to eat or drink yet today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just had a cup of tea and a Special K bar

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Off to the Trafford Centre for a mini shopping day  Then back for the football for DF.

*What do you collect, if anything?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Disney Traditions, Disney pins, Beswick horses and dogs, Pen Delfin rabbits, Bunnykins, Beatrix Potter ..... far too much 

*How about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly just Disney character Christmas decorations

*What are you up today ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Going for sunday lunch at my parents and have a mad men marathon tonight

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Primeval

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

We are heading up to meadowhall, so maybe a TGIs.
Where is your favourite place to eat out?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nando's....yum! 

*What newspaper do you read, if any?*


----------



## tennisfan

Usually the Daily Mail

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy and windy

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## tennisfan

Its of my dog fast asleep on my dad who is also asleep

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## Rohais

Nothing, as I've been ill today. Trying a roast pork dinner this evening though

*Whats playing on your tv or computer right now?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hope you're feeling better soon Kayleigh 

We're watching 24

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dancing on Ice.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll probably watch Got to Dance

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Danauk

My Brother in Law

*What was the last film you watched in the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tangled 3D

Did you have a roast today?


----------



## taylor91

No 

Who was the last person you phoned?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A customer at work

Do you collect anything?


----------



## taylor91

Disney stuffed toys, I have too many haha

and you?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney Pins

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## wen-tom

yes, 2 crazy dogs 

*Do you have any hobbies?*


----------



## Rohais

Yes, line-dancing, scrapbooking, planning (OCD) and genealogy 

*What are you having for breakfast in the morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't usually have breakfast, I eat around 11, so it's a late brekkie/early lunch of a sandwich and a ww wafer bar

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Going to post my secret valentine at the post office, go to uni then going out for a friends birthday 

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart as unfortunately Primeval has just finished

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Primeval too, I watched Hawaii Five 0 last night, and that looks good too 

*Do you have any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work the next two weekends. Fortunately next weekend I am on early shifts. It is our anniversary on Sunday and we will go our for dinner when I come back from work.

What is your birth stone?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Amethyst.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Topaz

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

hm... tough choice... i guess its probably JK Rowling with harry potter... as those are the books i have grown up reading and have read so much that my copy of chamber of secrets is litterly in 7 pieces and all selotaped together seems another bit frops off every time i read it lol.... the others arent nearly as bad 

whos yours?


----------



## wen-tom

i dont read enough to have a favourite author. I spend my time crafting instead.

What is your favourite song?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

ooh toughy.... but i guess its probably holiday by green day, i just adore the lyrics... and the play count on that song is the only one thats in quadruple figures on my ipod play count lol and its been on every ipod i have had since about 2006 lol 


whats yours?


----------



## mandymouse

It's anything by the Black Eyed Peas

*What are your fave crisps/snacks/pringles ?*


----------



## jjk

sea salt n vinegar crisps

*what are you doing this afternoon?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a bit of housework and ironing (oh joy) 

*Describe your fave pair of shoes ?*


----------



## tennisfan

They are a black pair of suede boots with a 2 inch heel

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## wen-tom

probably nothing as i work til 8pm tonight and can never be bothered when i get home.

Are you going on holiday this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, hopefully to Boston & either Florida/Las Vegas or NYC

*Do you drive?*


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, I couldn't be without my little Ford Ka 

*What was the last present you received ? and who from ?*


----------



## Rohais

A puzzle chamilia charm from my DF 

*What is your job?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

travel and tourism and japanese university student 
whats yours?


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Curly fries from the pub 

*What is your favourite of the smilies available on the DISboards?*


----------



## mandymouse

I always use this one  and of course I like 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## taylor91

Friday, going to see Good Charlotte in concert 

*What are you having/had for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken breast, chips and green beans

What food do you absolutely hate?


----------



## Rohais

Squid 

*What food do you absolutely love?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pringles

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Going shopping with my best friend, on a rare day off 

*and you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will head into town in a minute to post my package for the Valentine's Day Swap and then I will go to work.

What is your star sign?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pisces.

What's the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

It's sunny and a bit chilly

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

i hada chicken wrap.

What's for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a turkey sandwich as I'm off to Zumba

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## taylor91

Bringing a puppy home on the 22nd Feb  So excited  yes, my dad agreed  

*What is your favourite high street clothing shop?*


----------



## Danauk

Monsoon

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 7:30

When will you get up tomorrow?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

probably around 8ish to go out at about 9 to get into uni for 10

what do you have to do tomorrow?


----------



## Rohais

Nothing technically, but I best get some Equity & Trusts work done for uni as well as tidying up 

*What was the last thing you bought online?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

a new costume off cosplaymaigic =]

what are your favourite pair of pyjamas like?


----------



## mandymouse

They're Mickey & Minnie ones that I received in the Secret Santa exchange 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to pay some money into my bank, might go shopping later & I may look at pricing up some holidays for this year

*What are your plans?*


----------



## taylor91

Just uni 

*Describe your favourite photo *


----------



## mandymouse

It's one of my girls on the Disney Wonder

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Waterloo Road & Castle

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Rohais

Pasta Arrabiata..WW style!

*What is usually your first meal in WDW?*


----------



## wen-tom

often chicken strips in the Mara at AKL 

*what is your favourite UK theme park?*


----------



## Rohais

Alton Towers

*And yours?*


----------



## Danauk

Alton Towers (we have AP's!!)

*Do you like to ride rollercoasters, if so which is your favourite one?*


----------



## Rohais

Love them, sort of! Petrified of heights so prefer inverted ones. My favourites are Nemesis at Alton Towers and Duelling Dragons (can't think of new name?) at IOA

*What is the worst ride, in your opinion, at WDW?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mad Hatter's Tea Party as it makes me sick

What is your favourite WDW ride?


----------



## wen-tom

got to be tower of terror, but I also love splash mountain 

*Will you be out on valentines day?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, it is our anniversary the day before and we will go out for dinner then

What are your favorite flowers?


----------



## Rohais

Roses (any) but especially yellow ones as they remind me of my granddad. Other than that, lillies. 

*What is your favourite breed of dog?*


----------



## mandymouse

Labradors 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't done much today apart from laze about as i'm not feeling great

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Going out for dinner on Saturday night and then a girlie night on sunday with large quantities of vino 

*Which wine colour is your favourite?*


----------



## tennisfan

White

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pizza and Garlic Bread

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

A Cosmopolitan

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

All dressed up and nowhere to go, was going to an ex work lunch but they have a major incident to deal with.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm working all weekend & start at 6.40am

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

The new Matt Damon one (sorry can't think of the name)

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

Our best friends are coming over for dinner (DH is in the kitchen cooking right now!)

*Will you be having a lie in tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately not. I have to leave home at 7:00 AM as I start work at 7:30 AM for the next 4 days.

Do you have any plans for Valentine's Day?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we don't 'do' the Valentine's thing, I'll be off to a Zumba class though 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not a lot, have a rare Saturday off so just relaxing 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to?*


----------



## Danauk

My holiday to Australia and going skiing!

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite UK restaurant?


----------



## Danauk

Le Manoir, Raymond Blancs restaurant in Oxfordshire (although it costs ££££ so I have only eaten there once!!)

*What country have you not yet visited that you would most like to go to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

How about you?


----------



## Rohais

Jamaica

*Whats the most exotic/extraordinary country you've been to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Until recently I would have gone for Dubai, but I think I have to say Costa Rica now

What is the furthest from home that you have ever been?


----------



## Danauk

Mexico (although after the summer the answer will be Australia.)

What was the last film you saw in the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tangled

What is the next film you are hoping to see?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, though I can't wait for the next Pirates of the Caribbean movie

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Roast beef and yorkshire puds

*What's for yours?*


----------



## Danauk

What ever I decide to order when we go over to the local Wetherspoons in a bit!!

*What is the weather like where you are today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its been cold & wet

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Champagne

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

Some euros for my next holiday

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am re-reading Kingdom Keepers - Disney after Dark

What are you reading?


----------



## Ware Bears

Some thriller that my youngest DD bought me for Christmas - I don't like it very much hence why I can't recall the title or the author but I'm ploughing on with it because I don't want to hurt her feelings 

*Do you prefer gold or silver jewellery?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Silver

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

Australia: Sydney, Melbourne, the Gold Coast and skiing in Falls Creek 

*Are you doing anything special for valentines day tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No, we don't make a big fuss, we only exchange cards but I expect we'll have an Indian takeaway p.s. your holiday sounds very exciting

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## mandymouse

My DD is 18 next month 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up on the washing, then might pop out to the shops later as I feel the urge to treat myself

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Quite cloudy and rainy at the moment.

Are you having a nice Valentine's Day?


----------



## mandymouse

It's OK, no different to any other day

*Did you get a Valentine's gift ? is so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got two frames for my Disney lithographs.

When is your next night out?


----------



## jjk

no idea 

*do you collect anything ?*


----------



## Rohais

Honestly, DF would say I collect anything and everything...especially notebooks and stationery. I don't actively collect anything at the moment, but I have about 35 Piggin's 

*Whats your favourite television programme? *


----------



## Danauk

At the moment, Bones.

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## Rohais

Currently, Grimefighters

*Which 'celebrity' can't you stand? *


----------



## mandymouse

Katie Price, the woman is hideous 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working, going to the gym,helping Kieran deliver his papers then cooking dinner all very boring 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town and Asda, then zumba tonight 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A book for my Kindle

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just eaten a Special K Bar (wish it was a yummy cupcake though - lol)

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A skirt and a top.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Beef casserole & potatoes

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tangled.

What's the next film you want to see?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tangled 

*What's your favorite advert? *


----------



## TCO

Any of the old Guiness ones

Will you be watching 'Gypsy weddings' tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Oh yes  car crash TV at its best 

*What would be your 'worst nightmare' holiday destination?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tough one! I would go with either Egypt or India ( I know people love them but they don't appeal to me)

What car do you drive?


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota MR2 - 2 seater convertable sports car

*What are you planning on watching on TV later this evening?*


----------



## Funky_dino

More than likely the football.

If you were only aloud to go to just one disney park for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

That's easy peasy, it would be Epcot 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Football & Holby City

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## gemmybear83

A nurse - I really liked casualty!

*What is your all time favourite music artist?*


----------



## mandymouse

Kate Bush

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much just work and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot, walking the dog later & may pop out to the shops

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

It's my dad's birthday so we'll probably be going out for dinner.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

A banana & a glass of milk

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I might have a WW Sweet & Sour chicken meal

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

My gf and I are going out to see Russell Howard at the Liverpool Echo Arena tonight. Should be fun! 

When is your next vacation/rest period planned for, and what are you doing?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm going to Scotland for my birthday next weekend. 

You?


----------



## tennisfan

I have next week off from work but not going away.  I hope to book my holiday for May soon

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything by the Black Eyed Peas

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much, got to walk the dog later then sort out my food for work tomorrow

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Coventry this morning, and I'm going to chill this afternoon

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma

What is the next thing that you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

My DD's 18th birthday next month

*Whose or what is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our vow renewal on 3rd or 4th October 

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully Boston in May

*What is your favourite make up brand?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

MAC

Without which 3 things that you would never leave the house?


----------



## mandymouse

Car keys, iphone and lip balm 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sun and Sand

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Mango Peach Salsa and Vanilla Lime

*What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## jjk

jacket potato and salad

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all weekend

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Danauk

Music

*Are you watching anything on TV right now?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*How many people live in your house?*


----------



## mandymouse

Four

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work shortly and  tonight I will catch up with my chess games and hang out on here

Do you have any plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Working 10-10 all weekend so nothing else planned

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a Special K bar

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A paperback book (last of the big spenders, me  )

*Do you watch any soaps on TV?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I haven't watched any soaps for a few years now

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## tony64

Pina Colada

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans and Bahama Mamas 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tony64

Cyprus in three weeks.

*What's your fav. Disney film?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Fantasia

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*Will you be having a little drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

I shouldnt, but I might just have a sneaky Margarita

*whats for tea tonight? *


----------



## Ware Bears

Ham, fried egg, fried potatoes and baked beans

*What are you having?*


----------



## jjk

chicken Fajitas

*what is the next film you want to see at the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The King's Speech

*Do you have any plans for this weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

No, and I am thankful for that!

*What is your favourite take away food?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese, especially satay chicken (Mmm)

*What is your fave chain of restaurants ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Frankie and Benny's 

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we're having dinner at Bella Italia later 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## darthtatty

funny enough I was just mucking about with my camera as I got some new cards for it. 
just took a picture of the tv 

whats your fav tv series at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Coach Trip 

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii Five 0

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

havent made any yet 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I think I'm heading into Coventry as DD wants to drive there this morning

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## jjk

gammon and new potatoes

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Ware Bears

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## jjk

hopefully wdw late August

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 8.30am, which is a good lie in for me 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## jjk

I cant remember, we are saving really hard at the moment

*do you have any pets ?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 3 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish.

*Will you be having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we've got gammon, pineapple and baked potatoes

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## darthtatty

The GI Joe Wii game 

*Whats your fav theme park?*


----------



## gemmybear83

the Magic Kingdom park in Paris for theming and the quality of the rides (but not the weather!!)


*What is for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

gammon and new potatoes

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching Got to Dance and Hawaii Five 0

*When is your next short break or weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

London and Disneyland Paris in May

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## mandymouse

Right

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with the washing & generally relaxing after working all weekend.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rainy. 

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Minestrone soup

*Do you always wear a watch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I feel lost without it

*What type of car do you drive ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A renault megane coupe-cabriolet

*Did you pass your driving test 1st time?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Are you planning on watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

It will be on in the background whilst i'm on the internet

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken wraps

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't know yet

*Do you have a dish-washer?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Probably about 11pm

*Do you tweet?*


----------



## wen-tom

no. I really dont understand twitter 

*Do you have enjoy your job?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I do

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cinema (yogi bear) for a child's birthday at 11am followed by Pizza Express, back home to do tea and some ironing I suppose.  DH's birthday so takeaway for us.

Which is your favourite take away?


----------



## jjk

at the moment chicken kebab

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast but dry

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## wen-tom

trying to get the dog into the vets and them have a few shops to nip to.

*What about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have today off. I need to head into town to go to the post office and but some groceries. Then I need to make a concerted effort to finally unpack the last suitcase from the cruise.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

In July when we go to Australia.

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished _Picture Perfect by Jodi Picoult_ this morning, going to read Blood Sweat & Tea next.

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## taylor91

Toast probably 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No we don't

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just working and looking after our new puppy 

What is your favourite desert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Mine is Tiramisu too 

*What do you like to have done to pamper yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My ultimate way to pamper myself is to chill out in a heated tile lounger

What are you doing for exercise?


----------



## taylor91

Walking and sometimes the gym.

What is your favourite smilie on the DIS Boards?


----------



## Ware Bears

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

& 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet as the weather is rubbish.  Might pop to the shops or do some shopping online to treat myself.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and then off to my Zumba class this eveving 

*Do you have a favourite place to visit in the UK?*


----------



## jjk

Portsmouth, I love the people,  gun warf and the beach oh and the footie 

*what are you doing at the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH has a chess match in Stoke on Trent on Saturday so I might go with him and explore the place. On Sunday we are going to the cinema.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rose.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchid or lily

What is your favourite Yankee Candle Scent?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Tutti Fruitti, it's lovely 

*If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be ? and what would you be doing ?*


----------



## tennisfan

In NYC shopping

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

ham sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

I had tomato & basil soup

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

DH watching football - urgh!

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are unusually child free from tomorrow afternoon until Sunday, so we are both out seperately on Friday night and out together on Saturday night.  Coupled with a bit of holiday shopping on Saturday....happy days

Are you working this week?


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm on leave this week & not back until next weekend although I may try & get some overtime

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## Danauk

Oceans Eleven

*Apart from Disney where is your favourite holiday destination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

It's Stitch 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Work and then I'm meeting a friend for dinner in Manchester later.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## jjk

diet coke

*are you going out this weekend and if so where are you going?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to Whipsnade zoo on Saturday with my niece and nephew for my nephews 3rd birthday, then out for a family meal with DH, SIL, BIL,niece, nephew, MIL and FIL.

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Crumpets

*What are you having?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, maybe a sandwich

*What is your fave fruit ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Banana

*What was the last thing you treated yourself too?*


----------



## mandymouse

I ordered a dress on-line this afternoon for my next cruise 

*Have you had any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## taylor91

No but I have a beautiful looking flake looking at me for later 

*What are you having/had for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW pasta meal

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## taylor91

A very cute photo of my new 7 week old puppy  She is adorable.

*Where is the one place in the world that you really want to go, where you haven't been before?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

wedding ring , earings and my Pandora bracelet

*what radio station do you listen to? *


----------



## tennisfan

Heart or Radio 1

*Who is your favourite singer?*


----------



## Danauk

Robbie Williams

*What is your current favourite TV show?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Gossip Girl, but I don't really have a favourite -anything trashy!!

*What do you do for a living?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader with a big international airline

When did you last change jobs?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been a carer for about 15 years and I worked in a playgroup before that

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to play badmington,trip to virginia water and cinema this evening

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work and then I have to put the finishing touches to the March quiz

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## jjk

yes to the cinema
*when is your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the end of April and we are going to Dubai

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Soft drink Coke Zero, alcoholic Baileys or most cocktails

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly we don't have any plans for this weekend

*Are you hoping to eat out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going to the Spur Grill today with my sister & BIL, tomorrow I might eat out with my friend

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a tin of WW Tomato & Basil soup with a couple of slices of nimble bread

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yorkie Raisin & Biscuit

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## silver apple

Grey and dull

What's your favourite season?


----------



## crabbie1

Spring.
*What animal do you like the best?*


----------



## Danauk

Cats (I have 3 of them!) Or tigers for a wild animal.

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## taylor91

I don't have one

*What is your favorite breakfast cereal?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate weetabix

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

steak and cous cous.

What is your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Verity Chambers said:


> steak and cous cous.
> 
> What is your favourite Disney ride?



Soarin 

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## jjk

chef Mickeys

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had a late brekkie at F&B's this morning, then we're chilling and watching the rugby for the rest of the day 

*Have you bought yourself anything today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm trying to be good

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I new light fitting, a tankini, a beach dress and a sun hat - very productive day 

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

PoppyAnna said:


> I new light fitting, a tankini, a beach dress and a sun hat - very productive day



Very nice, get some pics on the holiday thread then  

No, we're having a quiet night in with a bottle of Cosmo 

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

mandymouse said:


> Very nice, get some pics on the holiday thread then
> 
> No, we're having a quiet night in with a bottle of Cosmo
> 
> *What is the next celebration in your house ?*



Alright missus, done!  I had a Cosmo (or 2) last night.

Eldest DD's birthday is two days before we go to WDW in early April.


How many holidays will you be lucky enough to have this year?


----------



## mandymouse

Fingers crossed, two trips to WDW, one just me & Hubby, then one with kiddywinks and friends (can't wait) 

*If you won the lottery tonight, what is the first thing you'd do tomorrow morning ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Get my builder in to begin sorting my house renovation!  Then I'd be off to the travel agents 

*Have you had a drinkie tonight? If so, what's your poison?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not tonight

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Meatballs and spaghetti

*Will you give anything up for Lent?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't think so

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to book some ADRs

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## mandymouse

(Good luck with your ADR's hun)

No, but we'll probably grab a coffee at the Touchwood Shopping Centre

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Black leggings and a black and white top.

*Are you having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its a little overcast now, was sunny this morning

*When is your birthday?*


----------



## silver apple

October

Are you watching the carling cup final?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading anything at the moment

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## taylor91

American idol that I have recorded

What's for dinner?


----------



## jjk

ww beef hot pot and veggies

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Rock that body ~ Black Eyed Peas

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Back to work  but the good thing is there are only 6 weeks until the Easter hols!! 

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tony64

Light rain


What time do you get up on a week day?


----------



## Ware Bears

6:30am

*And you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Normally 6.30 but was wide awake at 4.30 this morning

Will you be meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, hopefully tomorrow though

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## jjk

toast and coffee

*what are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a corned beef sandwich and a banana

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

My holiday to New York. 

You?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Our Florida holiday 

What time will you go to bed tonight?


----------



## jjk

around 11pm

*what are you doing right now?*


----------



## mandymouse

Watching some teen movie dvd that Kerry bought today (its not very good)

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing & hopefully finishing the book i'm currently reading

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

Have you got anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## jjk

yes 3 cats
*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Smoked haddock

*When's the last time a film or book made you cry?*


----------



## mandymouse

It wasn't a film, it was the finale of Lost that I re-watched yesterday, and I always fill up when they start remembering each other 

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not today 

What is your favourite breed of dog?


----------



## Ware Bears

Shetland Sheepdog

*Do you prefer dog or cats?*


----------



## taylor91

Cats, even though we have a dog 

What is your favourite ice-cream?


----------



## tennisfan

Ben & Jerrys Cherry Garcia

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cup of tea

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*Do you do much exercise?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I go to the gym quite a bit

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping into town and have a mountain of washing to do 

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

I am back to work today and then off to the gym

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Porridge

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## jjk

cloudy,grey and cold 

*what are your favourite flowers? *


----------



## taylor91

Pink Roses 

*What was the last thing you purchased? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchids and lilies

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## mandymouse

My iphone

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I took a pic of my birthday cake. 

You?


----------



## Muscateer

At lunch today drinking cocktails with my friend

What are you cooking for tonight?


----------



## taylor91

Broccoli and cheese pasta

*What is your favourite piece of jewellery that you own?*


----------



## jjk

my pandora bracelet

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## tennisfan

Beef casserole & potatoes

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Going to do more reading for a paper I have to write... when I get round to it 

Who is your favourite Winnie the Pooh character?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really into Pooh & friends, but Eeyore's OK

edited to ..

*What are your plans for today*


----------



## jjk

working and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just washing and popping into town

*What is your fave Costa/Starbucks kind of coffee ?*


----------



## taylor91

The gingerbread latte from Starbucks at xmas 

What brand of tea do you drink?


----------



## jjk

skinny cappucinno

*whats your favourite colour?*


----------



## mandymouse

Purple

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## southernsam

Gorgeous new sandals for hols!



What is your favorite film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## southernsam

at the moment "The Kings Speech"


Who are your favorite band?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one

What is your job?


----------



## southernsam

Best Mum in the world  


Yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I sometimes feel like I am a mum in my job. I am a reservation team leader for a big international airline and I manage a team of currently 13 people.

What was your favourite subject in school


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*What is your fave Disney souvenir ?*


----------



## southernsam

Can't remember, it was a long time ago! 


Do you go to the theatre? favorite show?


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> *What is your fave Disney souvenir ?*



My pin set from the Panama Canal Cruise



southernsam said:


> Do you go to the theatre? favorite show?



I try to go to the theater at least once a year. My favourite show is Les Miserables

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I do but I don't have a favourite show. 

What's your favourite make-up brand?


----------



## southernsam

Year of a Million Dreams Mickey ears given to us in ToT line at HS 


What is your favorite Disney film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Ice Princess

What is yours?


----------



## southernsam

Disney film - Toy Story 1 2 & 3

Theatre - Priscilla Queen of the Desert


Favorite Disney Character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment followed closely by Stitch

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Chanel Chance.

What's yours?


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment YSL Belle D'Opium

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## tennisfan

Crumpets for lunch

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brown pitta, ham and salad.

Which is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pasta bolognaise or Lasagne

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW pasta dish

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## taylor91

A WW pasta dish 

*What are you on atm? Laptop/destop/ipad?? *


----------



## tennisfan

Laptop

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## wen-tom

bit of working and hopefully painting the spare bedroom.

*What will you be watching on TV tonight*?


----------



## Danauk

Louie Spence's Show Business, An Idiot Abroad and Bones.

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## taylor91

7am 

And you?


----------



## silver apple

Probably around 7ish

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos

When will you go to bed?


----------



## Muscateer

Be late tonight as I am going out for a meal and few drinks with friends

Have you bought any easter eggs yet?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I haven't bought any so far

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Probably some housework and food shopping.

What's the weather like with you?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast but trying to brighten up

*Where do you do your food shopping?*


----------



## silver apple

Mostly telco, but a few things from lidl and waitrose.

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

Saturday night, I'm off out to Solihull

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just my watch

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just DISing and watching TV

*What colour nail varnish are you wearing ?*


----------



## southernsam

Black


Have you any pets?


----------



## Danauk

yes, 3 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish in the garden.

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights all weekend, so apart from that nowhere else

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## silver apple

Taking the children to see tangled on Sunday

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## taylor91

10ish probably, got to be up early tomorrow 

What time are you going to get up tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Usual time of 6:30am

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Once I've done the school run, housework and food shopping I'll probably do some decorating.

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, I have far too many greys now 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## silver apple

No, but I need to start

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, but only for watching TV/cinema trips/uni

*What is your favourite type of cake?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chocolate gateaux

*What was the first holiday you remember going on as a child?*


----------



## mandymouse

I remember summer holidays at my grandads in Newcastle

*Are you planning on buying yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm working all weekend so won't get the chance too, makes it easier to save money

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## jjk

going to the gym, housework,taking Kieran footie training  

*whats the next film do you want to see?*


----------



## tony64

The last instalment of Harry Potter, just re-reading the book now.


Tea or Coffee?


----------



## jjk

coffee

*what are you having for lunch ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Corned beef sandwich and a ww wafer bar

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## tony64

Pina colada

Which is your Fav Disney Hotel and why?


----------



## jjk

so far its Animal Kingdom lodge, we just loved the laid back feel of the place and really loved all the small detail oh and Boma 

*what about you?*


----------



## southernsam

have stayed off site.



What is your favorite take away food?


----------



## jjk

chicken Kebab 

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Just watching TV and relaxing 

What is your favorite disney theme park?


----------



## southernsam

Magic Kingdom


What is your favorite non Disney theme park?


----------



## jjk

universal studios

*will you be having any alcohol tonight and if so what?*


----------



## southernsam

no, only cups of tea!



What is your oldest Disney memorabilia?


----------



## Ware Bears

A tray my parents brought me back from Epcot the year it opened.

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just finished The Chosen One by Sam Bourne about half an hour ago an have not chosen the next one.

What is your ultimate luxury?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking a Disney cruise 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to watch Pompey

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're off to Solihull and TGI Fridays 

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

August and were going to WDW 

*what is your favourite wdw attraction?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mmm RocknRoller Coaster and parades

Have you bought any holiday clothes yet?


----------



## mandymouse

I've bought a few things 

*How do you like your steak cooked ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cremated 

What is your must watch on tv at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

If you could come up with a setting for a new TV series, where would it be set?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A primary school playground, oh the drama 

Which is your favourite fish to eat?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't eat any fish

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## taylor91

Wispas yummm 

What is your favourite country in Epcot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

What is yours?


----------



## taylor91

I agree, Japan, I love the shops and the pick a pearl 

What is your favourite show at WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Festival of the Lion King

What is your favourite parade?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Christmas one in MK - I'd waited a very long time to see the dancing reindeer, gingerbread men and toy soldiers and it was all worth it 

*Any plans for tonight?*


----------



## southernsam

Curry and TV



do you collect anything?


----------



## taylor91

I collect Disney things, especially anything with either Figaro or the Cheshire Cat on 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A book

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chris Ryan - The Killzone

Are you having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## taylor91

No just cereal 

*and you?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A poached egg on toast - my usual breakfast 


Biscuits or cakes?


----------



## southernsam

Cakes - chocolate!

Plans for today?


----------



## jjk

going to gym, then walk with hubby and cooking dinner

*what about you?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Finishing decorating the porch then taking the dogs out to the forest

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Muscateer

No not today

What are you planning to treat yourself to next?


----------



## Danauk

Probably another pair of Ugg boots.

*What was the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## mandymouse

A pair of dangly earrings

*What are you having for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## southernsam

roast beef


play any sports?


----------



## taylor91

No

*What is your favourite fizzy drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke

What make is your camera?


----------



## mandymouse

I think our cameras are Nikon

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## jjk

yes Kierans watching Jurrasic park

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Going to pay a bit of my holiday off  and just relaxing

And you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to have a long soak in the bath, then watch Hawaii Five 0

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

"The Big C"

Do you plan your weekly meals or just buy what you fancy?


----------



## Muscateer

Try and plan a few days ahead

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I meeting up with my mum this morning and my friend for a coffee this afternoon

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Going to uni later, then might attempt to tidy my room for a couple of hours...then i'm off out tonight with friends to the pub 

*Have you bought any Easter eggs yet?*


----------



## jjk

going to the gym and house work

*have you had breakfast and if you have what was it?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's too early for me to eat, I may have a Special K bar in a while

*Is there anything you're looking forward to this week ?*


----------



## jjk

yes Friday 

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I fly home on Friday 

When is your night next out?


----------



## tennisfan

A group of my friend & I are going to a pub quiz tomorrow

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

beef hot pot and green beans

*flats or heels?*


----------



## mandymouse

I live in flats, but love heels for going out in 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera *


----------



## tony64

It's was a picture of the first snowdrops I've seen this year, about three weeks ago now.


What will you be watching this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to try & catch up with some shows on BBC iPlayer

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## jjk

gym and work

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to zumba, now I'm just chilling

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

come dine with me, then a dvd

*what time do usually go to bed?*


----------



## taylor91

10ish

What is your favourite animal and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphins, they are the most amazing and intelligent animals

What was the lat film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## gemmybear83

The Black Swan

*What is the last tv programme you watched?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tangled 

How old is your passport?


----------



## dolphingirl47

7 years

When is your next night out?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing planned at the moment 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm starting some Spring cleaning today, cleaning windows and washing nets

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

work the gym, then picking older lads up this evening

*whats the last book you read?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Wolf Within by Shaun Ellis

*Do you enjoy reading?*


----------



## jjk

yes, wish had more time though

*when is your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully end of May, just need to book it

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

sunny but cold

*what radio station do you listen to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't even own a radio

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## mandymouse

Debenhams

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tony64

Cadbury's Creme Egg 

have you got a fav. soap opera?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What's for lunch today?


----------



## taylor91

I had toast

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to?*


----------



## Sgt Mickey

Disney in August


Do you like your job?


----------



## tony64

Some days I love it, some days I loath it. 

Mostly it's good 

How about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Same. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Jessica527

Spending time with my Father. 

Will you watch the Royal Wedding?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your job?*


----------



## taylor91

Weekdays i'm a student, weekends i'm a customer assistant in a supermarket 

*And you?*


----------



## wen-tom

I have 2 jobs, both in retail. one in a small greeting card store and the other for the disney store 

*Will you have pancakes today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Jessica527

Wedding May 2012

Who is you favorite actor/actress?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio & Kate Winslet

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## mandymouse

A nurse

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Hairy Bikers and Silk.

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

A Passage through India with Caroline Quentin (I'm DISing in the adverts)

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Ware Bears

Expedition Everest

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

Where do you usually stay when you are going to Disney World?


----------



## mandymouse

Pop Century 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Work, then packing for our holiday tonight. 

What are you up to today?


----------



## tennisfan

Got some ironing to do & I might go shopping

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## southernsam

anything I dont have to cook myself!


What is your favorite colour?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast chicken with all the trimmings

What is your favourite table service restaurant at WDW?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia 

*What's yours ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

'Ohana.

What's your favourite WDW ride?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been to WDW yet but love Thunder Mountain at DLRP

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm having a WW Pasta al forno dish

*Do you have a lucky number ? if so, what is it ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I don't

*Do you do the lottery?*


----------



## Rohais

Yes, lotto and euromillions 

*Do you believe in fate?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes we have a weekly direct debit set up online

*What are you doing for mothers day?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Packing 


Do you like surprises?  or do you prefer to know?


----------



## Muscateer

I like surprises as in presents but would hate to get a surprise birthday party

What is the weather like this morning?


----------



## mandymouse

It's a bit blustery this morning

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tony64

Got to go over everything with the holiday relief today. 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## jjk

going to watch Pompey and playing badmington on Sunday

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Uni work...the joys 

*What is your favourite dessert? *


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't have one really.

What's your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## taylor91

At the moment it is Wipsas 

*And you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Galaxy Caramel

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Next weekend.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## taylor91

11th April and Helsinki

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My holiday to NYC. 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers and jacket, purple top

What is your favourite accessory?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunglasses

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Vivienne Westwood Naughty Alice.

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Just some Monsoon perfume

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A flight to Orlando!! 

You?


----------



## taylor91

New clothes 

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas dinner that someone else has made 

*Describe your fave cup/mug*


----------



## tennisfan

My heat changing "Top of the Rock" mug from the Rockerfella Centre observation floor.  Its black when cold & when it heats up it has a picture of the workers sitting on the iron girder

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly no plans at the moment

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## taylor91

No idea yet, was hoping to watch Hellcats, but my mum has claimed the TV at 9pm 

Who is your favourite comedian?


----------



## jjk

my hubby 

*what did you have for tea?*


----------



## taylor91

Lasagne

And you?


----------



## jjk

jacket Potato

*whats your favourite fruit?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Strawberries

*Have you been watching Crufts?*


----------



## jjk

no, didnt even realise it was that time again


*whos birthday is next in your house?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My eldest DD who will be 19 next month

*Do you watch the news every day?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, put I check on the news only two or three times a day

Who has the next birthday in your house?


----------



## mandymouse

It's my DD's 18th birthday next week 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to weigh in, the gym, housework,then chiilling this afternoon as its my day off

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just Asda and housework today, pretty boring really 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

no as we have tons of Birthdays In March to get through

*will you be having any alcohol this weekend and if so what ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully hubby & I will have our Friday night vist to F&B's for a couple of white zinfandels, but that will be it for this weekend 

*Will you be having a meal out or takeaway this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

going out On Tuesday night for Hubbys birthday to the local pub for a meal and a few drinks


*what are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had a late breakfast at Heathrow this morning so no lunch or maybe I could say I had brunch.

Are you going shopping this weekend?


----------



## jjk

no

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I doubt it. I have to work tomorrow and on Sunday, I will do as little as I can get away with.

Where do you do your main food shop?


----------



## jjk

Tesco

*what are your favourite flowers?*


----------



## taylor91

Roses

And you?


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

taking Kieran to play in his match, then off to watch Pompey, no plans for this evening

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've had brekkie at Frankie & Benny's, then popped to Tesco, just going to veg out and watch the rugby this afternoon, no plans for this evening either 

*What dish do you like to order at a Chinese restaurant/takeaway?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken fried rice and curry sauce

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

A pair of dangly earrings 

*What are you up to this afternoon ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just relaxing, been at work since 6am, glad to be home 

*What is your favourite sandwich combination?  *


----------



## Muscateer

BBQ chicken and coleslaw from a local deli

Will you be having a takeaway tonight or are you cooking?


----------



## taylor91

Cooking but not sure what yet

What is your favourite pizza topping combination?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Any with chicken.

What is your favourite chocolate or sweet?


----------



## taylor91

I'm addicted to smarties!!

Sweet or salted popcorn?


----------



## jjk

sweet

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

Trying to find something worth watching

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a glass of wine

Will you have a cooked breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## jjk

no as will be stood in another muddy football field

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to visit my MiL

Will you be having a roast dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we've got gammon, egg, pineapple and baked spuds today

*What are you wearing at the moment ?*


----------



## A Small World

My PJs as Im being lazy and still in bed

What have you got on your feet at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey Mouse socks and black slippers

*What is the next celebraion in your house ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Graham's birthday in October

What is the last thing you bought?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought some nice earrings last week

*What is your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## A Small World

any 

Do you have a favourite item of clothing?


----------



## taylor91

I have a juicy couture black dress that I love.

What is your favorite mint?


----------



## A Small World

one with chocolate on  

or soft mints or extra strong mints or buttermints

What is your favourite 'childrens' sweet?


----------



## Muscateer

Mint matchmakers

What is your favourite UK restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Bella Italia

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## jjk

spending time catching up with my dad, as he surprised us with a visit

*what about you?*


----------



## taylor91

going out for a curry 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Coventry

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchids and lilies

What are yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Uni 9-1 then home to do more uni work...

What is your favorite perfume/aftershave?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma from Lush

What is the best bargain that your recently got?


----------



## tennisfan

An external dvd writer which was £20 cheaper on Amazon then anywhere else

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

sunny but freezing 

*do you have a dishwasher?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Where are you going on holiday this year?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going on a Caribbean Disney cruise in May then a big family holiday to WDW in September

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

Its of my dog playing in the garden

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Quiche

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## taylor91

Not yet

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a few dollars this morning 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much just relaxing & pricing up a trip to Boston

*Where were you born?*


----------



## taylor91

Leeds 

and you?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

What are you planning to watch on tv tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans to watch TV tonight

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## jjk

clean cotton

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Play chess, hang out on here and read

What is your favourite character meal?


----------



## jjk

Chef Mickeys

*red or white wine?*


----------



## mandymouse

Can I choose a Rose 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

Tomorrow and Im going out for a chinese 

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully this weekend although not sure where yet

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Muscateer

I am reading Chris Ryan - Killzone

What are you wearing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers and a black blouse

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing as not feeling too well

*Have you given anything up for Lent?*


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to the supermarket this morning, then meeting up with a friend for lunch

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Had plan to go holiday shopping but its pouring rain and I don't do rain 

Are you dressed yet?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## taylor91

Cornflakes

Test track or Soarin?


----------



## tennisfan

Never been on either of them

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## taylor91

I really want to see Tangled, might just wait until it comes out on DVD now 

And you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Black Swan.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Verity Chambers

toast.

What kind of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Muscateer

iphone

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am heading to work shortly for a late shift

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## mandymouse

My favourite outfits are either shorts and a strappy top or my red dress that I wear on the cruise (anything summery or holidayish then )

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A colleague that I car share with

What really annoys you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rudeness, in all its forms.

How about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bad manners.

Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## taylor91

No, it's very foggy 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some couscous with Bolognaise sauce

How often have you moved in your life?


----------



## taylor91

Only once

and you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Out of my parents house to my own flat and then to this house - so twice, I guess.

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Have lost count

What was the last thing you baked?


----------



## tennisfan

Some cookies just before Christmas, I must do some more soon

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

mousakka

What is your favourie dinner?


----------



## taylor91

Fish and Chips 

And you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

steak and chips

Where is your next holiday/trip to?


----------



## Ware Bears

London/Disneyland Paris

*What is your most expensive month for birthdays?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

End of December to early January. 

When is your birthday?


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## taylor91

Working, uni work and a little bit of shopping to ease the pain of the prior 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Muscateer

Beef & Oatmeal olive with mashed tatties, carrots, brocolli and gravy

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I've just got back from zumba

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Lion Country, then the programme on India with Caroline Quentin

*What are you watching?*


----------



## taylor91

The middle

and you?


----------



## gemmybear83

Mad Men on dvd

*Are you planning on buying olympic tickets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the first thing you check when you go online?


----------



## mandymouse

Always the DIS UK Community 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Going to visit my dad at the hospice. Parents evening tonight.

What are you up to?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just been to town, now I'm on my way out to have my hair cut 

*What have you had for breakfast ?*


----------



## taylor91

Toast

*What is your favourite alcoholic beverage?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's too tough to choose one .. I like Cosmos, Bellinis and White Zinfandel

*Describe your fave pair of shoes ?*


----------



## taylor91

As much as i'd love to own a pair of louboutins to love  I will settle to love my leather boots from next 

and you?


----------



## Muscateer

Probably my old faithful long black boots as they are so comfortable

What was the last DVD you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

2012

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

working, going to the gym and doing the food shop 

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Getting a new tv installed today so while I am waiting better do some housework

What factor suncream do you use?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The highest I can get.

Sea or mountain?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Both!

Wind or rain?


----------



## mandymouse

Neither 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Orlando flights, tomorrow! 

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Have only been home a week and already bought a 3Dtv, new hand luggage, crop jeans, two tops and face cream 

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't have a favourite.

Have you given anything up for Lent?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you?


----------



## jjk

no

*what did you have for tea?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not had tea yet as I have not been home from work long, but I ordered a Chinese take away

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## jjk

Chicken Kebab with tons of salad and Chilli sauce with Mayo

*what are you watching on tv ?*


----------



## Muscateer

The Rangers and PSV match

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## jjk

sadly no we are clearing out the garage 

*what about you?*


----------



## it398

Not exciting no, I'm writing a report on the design of crah barriers for Uni.

will you watch the six nations at the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, we love a bit of rugby 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

I have the day off, so will be weighing in then relaxing

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Visiting my lovely sis in law

What's the weather like with you?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet,possiby prawn sandwich

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Working, then going to my boyfriend's house later.

Are you doing anything nice tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

We might pop to F&B's for a couple of glasses of vino tonight

*What brands of make-up do you tend to buy ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

MAC and Clinique.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

YSL and Chanel

What is your favourite ride at WDW?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW but love Thunder Mountain at DLRP

*What is your earliest childhood memory?*


----------



## mandymouse

Holidays staying with my grandad in Newcastle

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## jjk

quiet night in for us

*what is your favourite flavour crisp *


----------



## taylor91

Prawn Cocktail

What is your favorite biscuit?


----------



## angel18

> Originally posted by taylor91
> Prawn Cocktail
> 
> What is your favorite biscuit?


much as I like but for my favorite cookies are more likely to choose the cookies that have the taste of cheese, the food that I liked best.


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate hobnobs

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke as far as soft drinks go and Margarita for alcoholic drinks

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Woo woo or sex on the beach for alcoholic - cup of tea for non-alcoholic

*What star sign are you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## taylor91

Nothing at the moment

*What are you doing at the moment?*


----------



## Danauk

Watching comic relief on the BBC.

*Did you do anything for comic relief today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes bought and ate comic relief maltesers 

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

No 

*Are you watching Comic Relief?*


----------



## taylor91

No I didn't watch it, went to bed early.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 7.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Going to ikea to buy some storage boxes and off to look at a new house 

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## ariel_

writing some school reports and then off out for my friend's birthday. 

What's your favourite television programme?


----------



## Danauk

Bones

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

yes, going to the pub 

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

No curry at home and catching up with American Idol

Do you wash your own car?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep, myself and DF usually make it a joint effort 

*Are you watching any sport this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We've had the Rugby on all day

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A netbook

*What are you watching on TV?*


----------



## jjk

ER box set 

*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing exciting, washing some new holiday clothes and washing car

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, I gave it up for Lent 

*Do you live in a house, bungalow or flat?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

House.

Do you buy Sunday papers?


----------



## jjk

no

*what time did you wake up? *


----------



## PoppyAnna

I was, ahem, "woken" up about 0645   Thats the life of a mummy!

Swimming pool or Ocean?


----------



## jjk

swimming pool

*have you had breakfasr and if so what did you have?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not yet but will have some toast soon

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## jjk

going to play badminton with hubby ad my boys

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Only picking the dog up from the kennels

*Are you having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## jjk

yes roast chicken

*are you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Gammon

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## Verity Chambers

honey roasted cashews....or a jam doughnut!!

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## Tinks1984

One Brother

*Have you got anything planned for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm just chilling after DD's hectic birthday celebrations yesterday 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sausage casserole

Do you book many ADRs for your WDW trips?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, only three booked for a three week trip this time.

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

We've got 3 booked for our next holiday .. Teppan Edo, Tutto Italia and Tusker House

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## taylor91

Crystal Palace 
*
What is your favourite country in Epcot?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

mexico or uk

what's yours?


----------



## taylor91

Japan

*If you could only eat at one restaurant for the rest of your life, where would you choose?*


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

no, am still on maternity leave 

What is your favourite sunday roast?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast chicken with stuffing

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Some white mice 

Do you have a hot drink before bed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sometimes

When will you have to get up tomorrow?


----------



## Tinks1984

Around 6.45am

*What is your next party/event you're attending?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're heading to Manchester next weekend to continue DD's 18th birthday celebrations

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am going on a first aid course

*what about you?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Work and gym, that's about it!

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

black trousers and a t shirt

*whats the weather like?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Sunny and mild.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## taylor91

Key Lime Cheesecake

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

Coldstone Creamery ice-cream with maltesers mixed in 

Have you got everything you need for your next holiday?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pretty much, the spending money is on it's way, then we're done

Which is your favourite cut flower?


----------



## taylor91

Pink Roses

What is your favourite milkshake flavour?


----------



## Verity Chambers

strawberry

who is your best friend ans where/when did you meet them?


----------



## Muscateer

Mandy and met at work many years ago

Do you still keep up with any school friends?


----------



## taylor91

A few

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Very sunny. 

How is it where you are?


----------



## taylor91

Sunny too...hopefully it will last 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## mandymouse

I Robot on TV the other day

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

About to watch the second part of Waking the Dead

*How many US states have you visited?*


----------



## taylor91

one... haha, hoping to change that next year

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Actually visited 4 (Florida, Nevada, Arizona and California). I also spent a few hours in transit at airports in Atlanta and New York. I am hoping to add Hawaii to the list next year

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## wen-tom

yes, cross stitch, tapestry and bit of card making.

*How about you?
*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going shopping for holiday clothes 

What are you up to?


----------



## jjk

work and first aid course

*what time did you get  up?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am

*Any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sleeping, I need an early night.

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## taylor91

The Event 

Who is your favourite disney princess?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Ariel-I want her hair!

Who lives in your house?


----------



## taylor91

My mum, dad, brother, myself and our dog.

And you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Me, DH, Anna 8, Poppy 5 and two goldfish 

Which is your favourite Disney story?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Beauty & the Beast is one of my faves too

*What is your fave kind of wine ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The pink kind, and if it's a special occasion the pink fizzy kind 


What colour is your bedroom?


----------



## taylor91

Cream 

What are you up to this evening?


----------



## Muscateer

Having a well deserved glass of wine and chilling after a long day shopping

What's for tea?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Roast chicken

What is your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## mandymouse

Thai Chilli Pringles

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City & Silk

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Manchester for a bit of shopping 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to the gym and then to visit a friend

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not planning to ... but you never know 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## BeckyKay

Patio Furniture and new bicycle helmet for the littly guy 

What are the top 5 tunes on your ipod/mp3 ?


----------



## taylor91

Lady Gaga - born this way, Adele -  Someone like you, Alexis Jordan - Good girl, Tinie Tempah - Wonderman and P!nk - Perfect 

*What is your favourite song of all time?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its My Life ~ Bon Jovi

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nice and sunny.

What are you up to today?


----------



## tony64

Work then of out for a birthday meal.



Are you a tea or coffee person?


----------



## tennisfan

Drink both but mainly Tea

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta and Tomato Sauce

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*Where are you right now ? and what are you doing ?* (I'm at home watching This Morning - and DISing of course  )


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am still at home, DISing while making lunch. I will head to work in 50 minutes time

What is your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## tony64

My grandparents had ponies on Hayling Island beach and I used to spend all my summer holidays with them.

how about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Visiting Whitley Bay when we stayed with my grandad in Newcastle

*What is your fave sandwich ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna & sweetcorn mayonnaise or roast beef

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Saturday night, I'm looking forward to a nice meal in TGI Friday's and a few cocktails

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My niece having her baby any day she is already 8 days late

What did you have for tea?


----------



## taylor91

Jacket potato, chicken and beans 

And you?


----------



## wen-tom

a mish mash of sausages in tomato sauce and whatever i could find in the cupboard and fridge!

*Do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## wdwgreg

Dog agility training Saturday, booking flights sunday

*what was the last film you saw at the cinema*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tangled

When was the last time you went to the theater?


----------



## crabbie1

My boyfriend took me to see west side story but we were stuck in the gods and he didnt know I had panic attacks when faced with heights.He managed to get us moved to the stalls.I would have sat in the carpark.
What is your favorite perfume?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Monsoon's perfume

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wdwgreg

Work, then college course this evening 

*Whats your favourite Disney Resort*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is yours?


----------



## jjk

Animal Kingdom Lodge

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

About to go to work

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not reading anything at the moment.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm being let loose in the Trafford Centre 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tony64

H.P. the Deadly Hallows part 2


Which is your fav. none Disney park?


----------



## wdwgreg

Busch Gardens

*Yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

IOA

Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon?


----------



## wen-tom

typhoon lagoon.

*what are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## mandymouse

A WW sweet & sour chicken meal

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## wen-tom

i'll watch Monroe at 9pm.

*any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## wdwgreg

Dog Agility and college work 

*Favourite villains song*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Trust in Me from Jungle Book

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## wdwgreg

Hunchback of Notre Dame

*Yours*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Docs appt, food shopping, gardening if its nice  and a quiet night in 

What about you?


----------



## jjk

work, weigh in, taking kieran footie training and MIL is visiting this evening

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had a cheese sandwich about 1am due to working nights

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not had any yet, but probably be oj and some cereal

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

leggings,Micky and Minnie t shirt black cardy and  boots

*what size are your feet?*


----------



## wdwgreg

14 
*
what are you putting of?*


----------



## taylor91

Lots of coursework 

When was the last time you were at the coast?


----------



## tennisfan

Ages ago, possibly late last summer

*What would be your dream job?*


----------



## mandymouse

Working in the UK Pavillion at Epcot 

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## wdwgreg

Early to bed early to rise to watch the Aus GP Qualifying 

*Where was your last weekend away *


----------



## disney_princess_85

Scotland.

When are you next going on holiday and where to?


----------



## Muscateer

8th June to Orlando 

What park do you head for first at WDW?


----------



## wdwgreg

Epcot 

*What restaurant do you ALWAYS go to *


----------



## disney_princess_85

Le Cellier.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia

*What is your fave drink/cocktail in WDW ?*


----------



## taylor91

Diet coke, i'm not old enough to drink there... yet 

And you?


----------



## Muscateer

So far I have never had a cocktail in WDW but I do have a long list to try in June 

What are you having for tea?


----------



## taylor91

Ive just had a Tesco finest meal deal, cheddar mash, spinach & ricotta filo parcels and strawberry cheesecake 

What are you doing this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema with a friend

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Shopping, eating and drinking at the Trafford Centre (in that order )

*What are your fave flavour crisps/snacks/pringles ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken crisps and sour cream pringles

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I'm off to the Trafford Centre 

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

sadly no

*will you be having take away tonight and if so what ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No takeaway tonight.  Pizza Express for lunch 

WIll you be having a sunday roast tomorrow?


----------



## gemmybear83

No were out all day.

*Which easter egg would you like?*


----------



## taylor91

I love buttons (so one that has them )

and you?


----------



## tennisfan

Malteaser Bunny one

*Did you enjoy school?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not really

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Tinks1984

The British Grand Prix at Silverstone in July 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes a cat called Marie 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## tennisfan

Limitless

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

I had pizza?

Any desert after dinner? if so what did you/are you going to have?


----------



## tennisfan

No, very rarely have dessert

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Wolf Within by Shaun Ellis

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Muscateer

Packet of chocolate buttons

Do you buy Sunday papers?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you right or left handed?*


----------



## Danauk

I am predominantly right handed, although I do some things left handed.

*Where are you next going on holiday?*


----------



## Ware Bears

London/Disneyland Paris

*Where are you next off to?*


----------



## jjk

wdw 
*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much, my sister is popping over with the children

*Are you having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

no, i have a chilli in the slow cooker.

Are you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we have decided to have a take away

What is the next thing that you would like to buy for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A new pair of sunglasses (not that I need another pair)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's gone a bit cloudy now

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

chilli and rice.

What was the last thing you bought yourself?


----------



## sandshal

A lovely little Roxy summer dress from TK Max.

When was the last time you drank a cocktail?


----------



## Verity Chambers

A glowtini in DLP.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is your?


----------



## Tinks1984

Poolside Lemonade 

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, Spurs for football, Yankees for baseball & Kent for cricket

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A bacon butty for breakfast

What is your favourite computer game?


----------



## Tinks1984

I love The Sims...but I'm addicted to 'Angry Birds' at the moment too 

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blood, Sweat & Tea by Tom Reynolds

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything by the Black Eyed Peas

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

having a driving lesson, seeing friends and the gym

*what about you?*


----------



## taylor91

Walking the dog and going for a meal with DBF

What is your favorite cereal?


----------



## Muscateer

Sugapuffs

What is your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pendant made from a silver dipped leave with all kinds of blue stones and pearls

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Orlando and Paris. 

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Either Disney World or a Disney Cruise 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lots of new holiday clothes

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

You?


----------



## jjk

I had a turkey sandwich

*what are you doing right now?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just surfing the internet

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

We watched the Davinci Code on DVD

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting a friend for lunch

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

Black trousers and a jumper

*when is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Exactly a month from today. We are heading to Dubai.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Verity Chambers

new Jane Green novel

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am in between books at the moment

When did you last go to a museum?


----------



## Verity Chambers

in the summer

what is your favourite colour?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

What is yours?


----------



## taylor91

Pink...in any shade 

*What are you looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Going to Dubai at the end of April

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## mandymouse

I have a brother

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH's birthday in October

What is the last thing that you bought for yourself?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some clothes and shoes from Topshop. 

You?


----------



## tennisfan

Some  for my day trip to France on Saturday, trying to be good & save for a house deposit

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet

Do you plan to watch the Royal wedding?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't say I've thought about it, maybe if there's nothing else on 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## taylor91

H&M, Topshop and New Look

What is your favourite pizza topping combination?


----------



## mandymouse

Veggie - peppers, mushrooms & onions (though I'm not a veggie) 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Dealing with my son who is cutting his first tooth   and coffee with a friend.

What is your current favourite item of clothing?


----------



## mandymouse

I love *anything* summery 

*What is the next movie you want to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Cars 2 in the Summer 

*Tea, Coffee or juice?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Juice

Do you collect anything?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Shoes. 

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## taylor91

Shopping, I'm an expert 

*What colour hair do you have?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Blonde.

You?


----------



## mandymouse

A reddy brown

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes, just the news in the background

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cloudy.

What are you doing over Easter?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Erm......now let me think.......  Going to WDW  


How many eggs will you get for Easter?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't want any Easter Eggs, though I'm hoping for a small box of choccies for Mother's Day

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some clothes last night.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Clothes

Do you have everything you need for your next holiday?


----------



## disney_princess_85

More or less.

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, but it doesn't stop me buying more 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing at the moment

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum shopping in Coventry

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

this morning, forest school session over at school this afternoon 


Is it raining where you are?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A bit.

What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

We've got nothing planned, just a quiet one for us

*What about you ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Shopping in nottingham on saturday, frankie and bennies on mother's day.

Do you live in a city, village, town?


----------



## Sarah28

I live in a city, (Brighton) and I love it! It's always buzzing, lots of fab shops and places to eat/drink and it's right near the sea!

If you could have a any superhero power, what would it be?


----------



## Muscateer

The power of hearing peoples thoughts like the policeman on Heroes

What are you having for tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH brings home

What is your favourite food?


----------



## mandymouse

Italian 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## jjk

no its off at the moment

*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

No much, just Asda and housework

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just going to uni for the last day before we break up for 4 weeks 

What have you had/having for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a Special K bar

*What are you hoping to treat yourself to this weekend ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tickets to a show in NYC. 

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Have no shopping plans so most probably be a takeaway

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not sure yet.

What's the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

Warm and a bit windy

*Will you be having a drinkypoo this evening ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes, either white wine or vodka & diet coke

Are you cooking tonight or getting a takeaway?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cooking if DH remembers to bring food home.

Are you doing any shopping this weekend?


----------



## taylor91

Yes after work tomorrow, need lots of warm things for my trip to Finland in less than 2 weeks 

*What is your favorite film of all time?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tangled

When are you going to get up tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I usually get up around 7 on a Saturday as I have to get DD up and out to work

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to watch Pompey 

*what about you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chilling out around the house before going to visit my friend and Godson this evening 

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## mandymouse

Warm but cloudy

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I ate at Frankie & Bennys yesterday

*What are your plans for tomorrow?
*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to the gym and then do some shopping.

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## Verity Chambers

My toy rabbit Bun Bun, i got him when i was a baby.

Have you had any chocolate tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite chocolate?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I like Cadbury's chocolate.

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## mandymouse

Formula One

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Heading to the gym, go to town to do some shopping, cook us a nice dinner and then finish off my next installment of my trip report.

When is your next weekend away?


----------



## gemmybear83

Were off to Munich for a long weekend next month

*Have you picked your easter egg yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We never have Easter eggs

What is your favourite way to spend a spare 30 minutes?


----------



## Muscateer

Usually on the internet

Are you eating out today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, but we're getting a Chinese takeaway tonight

*What about you ? Are you eating out or getting a takeaway today ?*


----------



## Danauk

No, we are eating in this evening.

*Has it rained today where you live?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Do you like cooking?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your signature dish?


----------



## mandymouse

My Christmas dinner 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Not a lot, having new windows fitted in the house so house sitting 

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Ice Princess

What are your hobbies?


----------



## taylor91

Shopping, making cards and planning holidays

*And you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery, cooking, reading, playing chess and cruising

What is your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## taylor91

My Pandora bracelet, so many memories in a short amount of time 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## taylor91

Just uni related things, don't have a lot of time at the moment to sit and read a good book.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## ariel_

Violets and peonies.

_Do you have any pets?_


----------



## taylor91

Yes, a puppy

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was your favourite doll called?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Katie.

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## Muscateer

My doll Trudie

What are you wearing today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A black dress.

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, black jacket, purple top

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## mandymouse

My favourite outfits are anything summery, especially shorts and strappy tops 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Roses.

What's the weather like?


----------



## I_Heart_MK

It was sunny this morning but now overcast and windy!

How old were you when you first visited Disney?


----------



## taylor91

9 I think

And you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Around 12

Are you married and if so when did you get married?


----------



## tashybea

Yep, last November.
What are you most looking forward to this week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A make over tomorrow morning

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Ware Bears

That's a tough one as I have several favourites - I'll say Susan Howatch as I've been enjoying re-reading some of her books recently

*Have you ever sung in a choir?*


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness, no ! 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

It's my best friends 21st birthday so I'm taking her out for the day  Lots of shopping, wine and food 

*What is your favorite candy/sweets? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ghirardelli Peanut Butter Squares

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## taylor91

Cheeky Vimto

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

Where were you born?


----------



## taylor91

Leeds

*What is your favorite film of all time?*


----------



## jjk

the king and I

*what about you?*


----------



## taylor91

A few, don't really have a favorite for very long, usually ends up changing, at the moment it is The Princess and the frog

What brand is your watch?


----------



## mandymouse

It's just a cheap Disney watch 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not sure.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Muscateer

I had a tuna mayo sandwich

What was the last piece of make-up you bought?


----------



## Danauk

A Clinique lipstick and eye shaddow set (there was a bonus time on so I got a bag of free stuff too!!)

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had some WW soup and nimble bread before I went to zumba

*What are your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Dairy box

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, a dog

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Meeting up with friends for coffee then work

*Is your hair curly or straight?*


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Wavy! but I straighten it when I can be bothered.

Can you boil an egg?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working

*what about you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Working and then Zumba this evening 

*What mobile phone do you have?*


----------



## taylor91

Blackberry

*What is your favorite fruit?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberry

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberries

What colour is your suitcase?


----------



## taylor91

Rainbow stripy 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Purple

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

What's the weather like?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and very windy

Do you keep appointments in a diary or on your phone?


----------



## tennisfan

In a diary

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing at the moment. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, just DISing and watching TV

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got the cinema with my cousin on Friday, physio at the football on Saturday morning.  Not sure about the rest of it

*What is the last book you read?*


----------



## Danauk

Carries War (I was reading it to my class of year 6 children, does that count! lol)

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## taylor91

I don't have a car 

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

Renault Megane Coupe Cabriolet

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Scampi, chips and salad

*Can you ice-skate?*


----------



## mandymouse

I think so, I used to skate a lot in my teens

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Doctor's appointment and housework this morning then going for a facial this afternoon

Are you going to the supermarket today?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Have you started doing any gardening yet?*


----------



## taylor91

Not yet

*Can you swim?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Beautiful

*Have you worn flip flops yet?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Sunny and warm 

*What are you most looking forward too?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

My holiday to NYC.

You?


----------



## taylor91

My trip to Helsinki on Monday 

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheerios and OJ

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## taylor91

Not sure yet, going to see what I can grab before I start work

What is your favourite music video of all time?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have one

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans, Rosa Regale, White Zinfandel, Bahama Mamas .... the list goes on and on 

*What are yours ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Margarita, Long Island Iced Tea, gin and tonic, vodka and Red Bull... Do you think we have a problem Mandy?  I like Diet Coke, Evian and Vimto too, honest. 

What's your favourite junk food?


----------



## jjk

chicken kebab with Mayonaise and chilli sauce 

*are you going out tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

No not tonight

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema tomorrow

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no plans as DH is unwell. I will just have to go to town to pick up my new glasses

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## taylor91

My best friends 21st birthday party on Sat

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our trip to Dubai at the end of the month

What did you have for your dinner tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

Salmon, sweet potato and spicy rice

*What was the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## mandymouse

A strappy top from Primark

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A very unexciting trip to Tescos

What are you wearing today?


----------



## taylor91

My uniform for work 

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue top & grey shorts

*What do you want to treat yourself to next?*


----------



## taylor91

Clothes, I really want a new dress

and you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some new clothes and make-up in NYC! 

Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

Fajitas, margaritas and tv I think

Will you be having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably not

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't know what is coming to the cinema

Has the weather been nice enough for you to sit out in garden today?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I am having a drink in the garden right now!

*Where are you going on your next holiday?*


----------



## taylor91

Helsinki on Monday 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai in just under 3 weeks

What is the furthest away from home that you have ever been?


----------



## tennisfan

Las Vegas last year

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline

What was your favourite book or series of books when you were a child?


----------



## Muscateer

Famous Five books

Have you done any exercise today?


----------



## gemmybear83

Nothing, unless you count walking around the Metrocentre this morning 

*Have you had a BBQ this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, but I've got zumba tomorrow 

*Have you had a lovely weekend ?* I have


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I had a great weekend

What is your favourite cosmetics brand?


----------



## Tinks1984

Clinique

*Have you done any gardening this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

I like YSL and Dior

What is on your tv at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Golf

*Did you have a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, roast gammon, chestnut stuffing, roast potatoes and green beans

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure now as DH is at home sick 

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been doing housework and now just sitting wondering what to do next

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Grey top & jeans

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a corned beef sandwich and a Malteaster 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Some holidays clothes

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just hoovering and ironing

*Do you have any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Going away in our caravan.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

2 hour driving lesson then off to watch Pompey this evening

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm heading into town in a minute, then I've got a ton of ironing to do, then it's zumba tonight 

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Probably TGI Fridays followed by Nandos

What bout you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Las Iguanas

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant head teacher in a primary school where I also teach year 6.

*What are you having for lunch today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a ham sandwich and a Malteaster

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sun and Sand

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment strawberry buttercream

What perfume are your wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just wearing some Impulse today

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Lasagne

Do you watch TOWIE?


----------



## Danauk

No

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow and if so what time do you start?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I start at 10:00 tomorrow

What camera do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little Nikon one

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not a lot planned for today just doing Paper round with Kieran and some ironing

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finished nights this morning & am going over to see my sister & spend the day with my niece & nephew

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## loobzuk

grey, dull and chilly

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and oj

Do you have plans for the Easter weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What was the last programme you watched on the TV?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I can't remember.

What are you doing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, I've been to town, and maybe my girls might want to go somewhere later

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sweet chilli Snack-a-Jacks.

You?


----------



## Muscateer

Lentil soup

Do you go to any fitness classes?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I just go to the gym.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going to Australia in July to visit family, go skiing and climb the Sydney harbour bridge!

*Have you had any rain today where you live?*


----------



## crabbie1

Not yet but very windy.
Whats ur favorite disney charecter?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW shepherds pie

*What is your fave ready made meal ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lasagne

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got any

*How many people do you buy Easter eggs for?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working

What is your favourite airline?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't flown enough to have a favourite

*How many people do you buy Easter eggs for?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not buy any Easter eggs

What would you like to learn to do?


----------



## Muscateer

Sing

Have you ate a Malteaster yet?


----------



## mandymouse

It's my daily treat at the moment 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

housework, gym then chilling

Are you heading out anywhere today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working 8-8 both days

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cloudy but at least it's dry

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## jjk

only the recorder very badly 

*what about you?*


----------



## Danauk

I have a BA Hons in music so I can play quite a few! My main instrument though is the trumpet.

*Have you had a BBQ yet this year?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet, though I am looking forward to my first one of the year 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a good friend who I haven't seen for months next week

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Danauk

My summer holiday to Australia and going skiing.

*Can you ski?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Only if having a go on a dry ski slope at Pontins counts 

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

At the moment it's navy blue.

What colour do you wear the most?


----------



## jen_uk

Black in the hope it makes me look even a litle bit smaller! 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Skeggy in the caravan on saturday 

What about you?


----------



## jen_uk

Hopefully Florida in August but its a bit doubtfull at the moment as we are buying out first house 

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

What's the weather like?


----------



## Sarah28

Cloudy but its not raining so that's good! 

Have you bought yourself anything nice lately?


----------



## jjk

not recently

*what did you have for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken, sweetcorn & mayo sandwich

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I may pop to F&B's tomorrow night for a drinky, then we've got a 21st party in a couple of weeks

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma 

What is yours?


----------



## jen_uk

Calvin Klein Eternity

What time are you getting up tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I was up at 6.15am


*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

havent made any yet

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to have a lazy day

What are your hobbies?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Shopping, travel, reading, film and music.

You?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reading, travelling/ cruising, cooking, making jewellery

What is your favourite theme park attraction?


----------



## mandymouse

The Hulk at IOA

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing really.

What is your dream job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working with dolphins and kids in a Dolphin Human Therapy setting

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Either a Doctor or Helicopter pilot

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

We're eating out tonight, not sure where yet.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## jen_uk

Nothing exciting!

What is your favourite Easter Egg?


----------



## jjk

mini eggs

*whats for tea tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meat Feast pizza

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work for the next two weekends

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

I'm on holiday from work at the moment, but haven't gone away anywhere. My next holiday abroad is in July when I go to Australia.

*Do you like riding rollercoasters and if so which is your favourite?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Depends on the definition of roller coaster. Anything with a loop is out, but I love wooden roller coasters like Gwazi at Buschgardens and one of my favourite rides is Big Thunder Mountain.

What is the scariest ride that you have been on?


----------



## Danauk

X2 at Sixflags Magic Mountain, California, it is a 4D coaster so the individual seats rotate 360 degrees when you are going around the track (so your seat does a 360 spin whilst going over the loop!) It is very scary but is my favourite coaster, I rode it several times!!

*What was the last movie you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the cinema - Tangled, on DVD - The Blind Side

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## jen_uk

September by Rosamund Pilcher.

What are you doing on Easter Sunday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working, but that is OK as by then I am it is only a few more days until I head to Dubai

When did you get your first passport?


----------



## Tinks1984

Erm, I think it was 2003 

*Where is the farthest place you've traveled too?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Los Angeles

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

Mexico (but it will be Melbourne, Australia in a few months time!)

*Are you doing anything nice this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have got to work unfortunately 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## jen_uk

Death by chocolate cake with ice cream. 

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is your favourite computer/ video game?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 

*How old were you when you first went to WDW?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

23

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

early 30s - i cant remember exactly

Can you remember which was your first ever ride at a disney park?


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*Was either Dumbo, Peter Pan's Flight or Prince Charming's Regal Carrousel @ WDW.

How about you?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Think it was a small world

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## jen_uk

About 1am

If you could bring back a TV show which one would you?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost or 24, I miss both of them

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a slow morning and then I am off to work for a late shift

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## jen_uk

Croissants.

What is your favourite tipple?


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans, white zinfandel and rum cocktails

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Wednesday night for indian buffet with my sister

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## jen_uk

Jacket potato and baked beans.

Will you be watching Britains got talent tonight?


----------



## Danauk

No

*Have you ever performed on stage in a show?*


----------



## jen_uk

Yes I was in a couple of plays when I was younger.

Whats your favourite Disney hotel?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

The Pop Century  

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have got to work again.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Tinks1984

'Lucy in the Sky' - Paige Toon

*Will you be having a BBQ today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, wish I was though

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?* Primeval and Hawaii Five 0 for us


----------



## jjk

we are watching the Kennedys we sky +

*what did you have for tea?*


----------



## jen_uk

Haven't had it yet but will be having quorn sausages, rice and salad.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping & doing my washing

*What are your plans?*


----------



## jen_uk

Meeting up with old work friends for a drink.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Going to the races next weekend

*What are your plans for the Easter weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

footie and going to the Jurrasic coast

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going up the shops & doing my washing

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## cornish pixie

Cloudy but the sun is trying to peek through:cool1

Smartie or button easter egg ?

Cornish Pixe ( button for me )


----------



## Muscateer

Would have to be button

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## jen_uk

Yes I'm meeting some people from my old workplace for drinks. 

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich.

You?


----------



## Danauk

Chicken salad

*Have you had a BBQ yet this year?*


----------



## jen_uk

Nope. 

You?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*Describe your favourite bag ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its a small black leather one with 3 compartments

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## jen_uk

A Jacket potato. 

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Holidaying in Newcastle when visiting my grandad

*Who was your best friend at school ? and do you still see them ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Michele - we lived opposite so knew each other before we even started school and yes, I still see her 

*Do you enjoy gardening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No and fortunately I do not have a garden to worry about

What was the first Disney park that you visited?


----------



## jen_uk

Magic Kingdom in 1999.

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disneyland Paris in 1996

Where will you go for your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

Australia; Sydney, Melbourne, Port Macquarie and skiing on Mount Beauty.

*What time will you be going to bed today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably about 22:00

Who is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## jen_uk

Pluto

What time will you get up in the morning?


----------



## mandymouse

I was up at 6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to reply to a bunch of emails this morning and then I head to work for a late shift.

What are your plans for Easter?


----------



## tennisfan

Working Good Friday & Easter Monday but my sister is coming over for lunch on Sunday with the children

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a team leader with a big international airline

Which country that you have not yet been to would you really like to visit?


----------



## tennisfan

Canada & South Africa

*What about you?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Japan.

Do you have any plans for the Easter weekend?


----------



## taylor91

Just working and relaxing probably 

What is the weather like where you are today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nice and sunny. 

What are you wearing?


----------



## taylor91

Shorts and T-shirt, making the most of the lovely weather 

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Monsoon's perfume

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## jen_uk

The Brits guide to Orlando 

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

A hoodie & new top last week

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mince and tatties

Are you going anywhere over Easter?


----------



## jen_uk

Sadly not 

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Just to the races on Monday 

*Will you be having an Easter Egg on Sunday ? if so, what kind ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, DH is allergic to chocolate

What are your favourite flowers?


----------



## jen_uk

Lillies.

Whats your favourite fruit?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple, especially when it's filled with a Lapu Lapu 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Gym and housework then tonight an indian buffet with my sister

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Catch up on here, work on my trip report, head to the gym and go into town.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

Walt Disney's biography

*What was the last piece of music that you bought (CD or downloaded)?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tinie Tempah ~ Pass Out

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## funnybunny

mandymouse said:


> *When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*



I have no life, therefore I do not go out. 

*What is your favourite band/artist?*


----------



## Danauk

Robbie Williams and Take That

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## Muscateer

Clarins sun cream for my face

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

A corned beef sandwich

*What is the next movie you are looking forward to seeing ?*


----------



## taylor91

Tangled... I will see it at some point!!

And you?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean 4

*If I gave you £100, what would you spend it on ?*


----------



## taylor91

Holiday clothes 

Where would you like to go in Europe for a city break?


----------



## jen_uk

Amsterdam or Prague.

Will you be having a BBQ this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to work all weekend.

What is the most days you have ever worked in a row?


----------



## Tinks1984

Only 6...

*What was the last think you ate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some pizza for dinner

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Ware Bears

A short break to London/DLP for my 50th!   

*Have you been able to enjoy the lovely weather lately?*


----------



## jen_uk

Yes I've had the last two weeks off work 

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry in the morning, then meeting a friend for a coffee in the afternoon

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have to pick something up from Argos and later today I am going for a pedicure

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's dress down day at work today so I am wearing a black t shirt and black trousers

Swimsuit or bikini?


----------



## Ware Bears

Definitely a swimsuit 

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## Danauk

blonde

*What did you have for your breakfast this morning?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A hot cross bun

*Are you hoping for any Easter eggs?*


----------



## jen_uk

I think so. 

What is the weather like where you are today?


----------



## mandymouse

Warm and sunny 

*What are your plans for Good Friday ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing exciting, got MiL coming round for tea 

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## taylor91

I had a hot cross bun

*Have you had a pint/drink in the sun yet?*


----------



## jen_uk

I had a drink in the sun on Monday 

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## karentan

no, unless you count sunglasses

*will you be watching the royal wedding?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

The TV will be on but I don't know if anyone will sit and watch it properly 

*Are you going to have a BBQ this weekend (if the weather stays nice)?*


----------



## taylor91

No, but hopefully someone will have one on the spur of the moment

And you?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## taylor91

An ice cream in the park yesterday 

What is your favourite season and why?


----------



## karentan

summer because its warm!

*when is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In 8 days

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## karentan

pork chop and chips

*what is your ideal dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

steak, chips, peas, onion rings, pepper sauce. 

What's yours?


----------



## jen_uk

TGI burger and fries with their Jack Daniel sauce 

Did you give anything up for lent?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chocolate and crisps

*Did you?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I didn't 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

lazy day, with bit of ironing thrown in ! Kiddies with their granny! 

What about you?


----------



## jjk

not much but having a BBQ this evening

*whats your favourite sport?*


----------



## mandymouse

Formula 1 and rugby

*What is your fave Easter treat ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Malteaser Easter bunnies. Nom nom.

Are you doing anything special this easter weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to work all weekend

What car do you drive?


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota MR2 (2 seater convertable sports car.)

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Not but I have stained the garden furniture and stripped the paint of our basement doors.

*When do you start eating your easter eggs?*


----------



## taylor91

A long time ago... Lol, I get some off distant relatives early and its rude to just let them sit there 

What is your favorite treat?


----------



## jen_uk

Maltesers, I could live off them!

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Catching up with a friend with either a glass of wine or a cup of tea 

What's your plans?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to a 21st birthday party soon

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might treat myself as I have finally managed to get a decent deposit for buying my 1st house

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A CD of the new Wizard of Oz musical but unfortunately I've got to wait a couple more weeks until it's released

*Are you a shopaholic?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour for clothes?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't really have one

*Do you do the lottery every week?*


----------



## taylor91

I only play when I remember 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot in the day, then off to Solihull for some TGI cocktails 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the shops sometime today & then the cinema this evening

*What is your favourite breakfast?*


----------



## jen_uk

Croissants.

How long do you think this lovely weather will last?


----------



## Muscateer

Probably not much longer

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers and an orange Stitch t shirt

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

Brown leggings and a pink camisole top.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery, cooking, reading and travelling (especially cruising)

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No, I haven't got the patience or talent to do any

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jen_uk

Veggie burgers and salad.

Are you going to watch Britains got talent tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I plan to

Have you been sitting in the garden today?


----------



## jen_uk

No but I sunbathed by the pool at the gym. 

HAve you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have been at work

In what month were you born?


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a nice lazy morning and now I am heading for work

What Easter egg did you get?


----------



## Muscateer

Malteaster

Are you eating out anywhere today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## taylor91

Nope

What star sign are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*What's for Easter Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Leftover lasagne as home alone 

Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## taylor91

Uni coursework and revision...basically my life until the 1st of June  and a little bit of DIS to keep me sane...

Who is your favourite Disney Cat?


----------



## jen_uk

Don't think I have one 

What are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## taylor91

Nothing exciting, probably something light as its too warm 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## gemmybear83

Going to the Metrocentre to buy a few last bits and pieces before we go on holiday.

*What is your favourite sunday roast?*


----------



## tennisfan

Beef with Yorkshire pudding

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## jen_uk

Hopefully going to the cinema on Weds night

Whats your fave song?


----------



## mandymouse

My fave song of all time is Joy Division, Love will tear us apart

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Uni work and relaxing.

What is your favourite month and why?


----------



## jen_uk

July because its my birthday, I break up for the summer holidays from work and I usually have a holiday to look forward to 

Do you have any Easter eggs left?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, 2 out of the 3 I received 

and you?


----------



## mandymouse

No, thank goodness I didn't get any this year 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## jen_uk

A DVD yesterday. 

Are you going back to work tomorrow?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope, off 'til a week on Tuesday 

*Are you going out anywhere today?*


----------



## jen_uk

Off to my dads for a BBQ.

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

No all my family are working so it's a housework day

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## taylor91

I had a hot cross bun 

What is your favourite ride at WDW/DLP/DL?


----------



## Danauk

WDW: Expedition Everest
DL: California Screamin
DLRP: BTMRR

*Have you been out to the shops today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Only Tesco...

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Some Thai Chilli Pringles

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Only my engagement ring

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

My wedding ring and gold cross necklace.

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

nope 

What is your favourite song in the charts at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

J.Lo - On the floor

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working 1300-0100 Mon-Wed this week

*What are your plans?*


----------



## taylor91

uni work, but im going out tonight for a friends birthday 

What social networking sites are you a member of?


----------



## mandymouse

Just Facebook 

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken mayo roll

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Daisy Duck t-shirt, cardy and jeans

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Watching Come Dine With Me 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW soup with WW toast

*What is your current favourite perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You or the Harry Potter books

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going shopping with my sister, she is looking for an outfit for her son's wedding.

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to pop into town and I have to go to Asda, but I doubt I'll be buying anything for myself today

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## Verity Chambers

A photo of the cakes we bought in Betty's tearoom in york yesterday!

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my Secret Easter Swap gifts

What is your favourite season?


----------



## taylor91

Summer, my birthday, my holiday, time off uni and the sun (when it decides to make an appearance )

And you?


----------



## jen_uk

Summer - my birthday, time off work and my holiday!

What are you doing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to town and cut the grass 

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

chilli burritos

and you?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW Lasagne

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My holidays in 6 weeks

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## taylor91

Nope

Have you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

A miniture pack of malteasers.

Are you watching the royal wedding on Friday?


----------



## jen_uk

Will prob watch a bit of it.

Anything nice planned this weekend?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're going to Gretna for my Aunt's wedding 

*What's your favourite fruit?*


----------



## taylor91

Strawberries 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberries

What do you regret most?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't believe in regrets

*Are you married and if so, for how many years?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we have been married for 13 years

What is your favourite possession?


----------



## jen_uk

My dog!

Are you going to watch the royal wedding?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*What's your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## mandymouse

A lion or any big cat

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just relaxing today probably, I am going to see David Guetta tonight so need to get plenty of sleep today to ensure I can stay awake until it finishes at 2am 

*What is the weather like today where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny but still feels cool

Do you have any plans over the long weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I am off on holiday to Dubai for 9 days. We fly out tomorrow. On Saturday we are going to the Dubai Mall to have a look around, go up to the observation platform at the Burj Khalifa and hopefully see the Dubai Fountains in action. Sunday we are moving hotel from a hotel near the airport to a hotel by the marina and Monday we are just having a lazy day.

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## disney_princess_85

At the moment it's a Juicy Couture bracelet I just bought in NYC. 

Will you watch the wedding tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm going out for the day

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got much planned this weekend, except for my 3 hour sponsored zumbathon on Sunday 

*Will you be watching the Royal Wedding tomorrow ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I will be tuned in

What are you having for tea?


----------



## taylor91

I just had fish and chips 

And you?


----------



## Danauk

Turkey stir fry and brown rice.

*Are you doing anything fun this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Going for an Indian meal on Saturday evening, then the zumbathon on Sunday to work it all off 

*What is your fave brand of make-up ?*


----------



## jen_uk

MAC, always buy a load at the Florida Mall 

What are you watching on TV?


----------



## Tinks1984

Rugby League 

*Who was the last person you spoke to?*


----------



## jen_uk

My husband

Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

No as I worked Mon-Wed this week

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Oooh, tough choice, I love anything Italian, I like Chinese food too, and then I love a good old Christmas dinner as well 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just catching up on here, pack my hand luggage and then head for the airport

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## taylor91

Test Track 

Are you watching the royal wedding?


----------



## jen_uk

Yes, Kate is just arriving 

Are you?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, Kate is just leaving 

What is the weather like where you are today?


----------



## jen_uk

A bit overcast

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## taylor91

Crackers and cheese 

What is your favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything with rum in it 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Seeing my hubbie in 5 weeks then going off to WDW

Are you attending any parties today?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a WW Shepherds Pie

*Are you planning on doing some shopping this weekend ? if so, what are you hoping to buy ?*


----------



## jen_uk

No, I bought the new Harry Potter and the Princess and the Frog DVD today so I don't want to spend any more money!

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## taylor91

Just having dinner then early night, early start at work tomorrow 

What is your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## tennisfan

Galaxy Caramel

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going out tonight with some friends for an Indian meal 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping, doing my load of washing & then relaxing

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jen_uk

Lovely and sunny today 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No we haven't

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No I don't think so

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## jen_uk

John Grisham, can't remember what its called.

Did you have thunder last night?


----------



## taylor91

Nope

What is your favorite type of shoe?


----------



## jen_uk

Crocs 

Whats your favourite chocloate?


----------



## tennisfan

Milk, preferably Galaxy

*What is your job?*


----------



## jen_uk

Psychology lecturer

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer to my mum

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Working all day, shame as well as it looks like its going to be a really nice day 

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Muscateer

Yogi Bear I think

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

jeans and a tshirt

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Staying home, working on the house and garden, lots of cooking and out to a party tonight.

Apart from the parks, what do you really miss from Florida?  (I want Ihop pancakes today).


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Florida yet but miss Diet Coke with Lime form the states

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We're BBQ-ing this afternoon 

*Who is your favorite Disney duck?*


----------



## jen_uk

I don't have one.

Whats your fave film?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Clue 

*Real books or eBooks?*


----------



## taylor91

Real 

Who is your favourite Disney Mouse?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## jen_uk

A book this morning 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Just relaxing, surfing the internet & watching tv

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had a Chinese takeaway 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Relaxing and enjoying the bank holiday, maybe a spot of online shopping 

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Our pod holiday in yorkshire dales.

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

My holiday to Australia.

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

IInto town for a wander, supermarket, afternoon with my mum.

if money was no object what car would you get?


----------



## jen_uk

Mercedes, a small sporty one.

Are you going to WDW this year?


----------



## Tinks1984

A Range Rover Vogue 

*Where would you like to travel to in the world, except Disney?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes I am going to WDW this year and I would love to go to Hawaii

Where would you like to travel to?


----------



## Muscateer

Japan

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a toasted teacake 

*Have you bought yourself anything today ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes - I bought some clothing for my MNSSHP costume on eBay 

*Would you ever do a bungee jump? *


----------



## jen_uk

Noooooo!!!!

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I just had a WW soup with WW brown bread

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just working at the moment

Have you ever been in a helicopter?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes, over the grand canyon.

Have you?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean 4

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Back to work after the long weekend and I also need to do some food shopping

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry, then I need to get on with some packing 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## taylor91

MTV, My super sweet 16

What is your favourite thing that you own?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably my iPhone!

What's the weather like?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Sunny but chilly.

where is your dream holiday destination.


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

mocha

Where is your favourite place to visit in the UK?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't really have a favourite but enjoy Cambridge when I visit

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## marcgiu

tennisfan said:


> Don't really have a favourite but enjoy Cambridge when I visit
> 
> *What did you have for lunch?*



Cheese and Onion Sandwich - nice

Fav Actress?


----------



## tennisfan

Kate Winslet

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## jen_uk

Probably going to the cinema tomorrow.

What colour is your hair?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Dark brown.

Do you own any crocs? (shoes not animals  )


----------



## mandymouse

LOL, no I don't own any crocs shoes, they're hideous (ducks for cover )

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A white hoodie

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

Chicken, chips and beans

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

*Purple!!*

*What pets do you have (if any)?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Erm, we have a mini zoo...two dogs, a tortoise, 5 guinea pigs, birds and fish! 

*What is your favorite ride at Hollywood Studios?*


----------



## Danauk

Rock n Rollercoaster or Toy Story Mania.

*What was the last thing that you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Some Pringles last night

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Working. 

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Buying my first house this year

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Off to football, that's about all planned for now.

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet, haven't planned anything so far

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What's for lunch?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Duck wrap, and an orange.

What are your favourite crisps?


----------



## Sarah28

I lurve kettle chips! nom nom 

what's your favourite shop/store?


----------



## mandymouse

Debenhams and New Look

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My cousins birthday bbq as it means i'm on leave

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, as I took my DD's to an all you can eat Chinese buffet, and we're still stuffed 

*What is your fave Disney souvenir ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

My Mickey Snowman Popcorn Bucket 

*Where do you like to sit at the cinema?*


----------



## Muscateer

Middle section in the middle of the row

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

The last Harry Potter movie

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

The new pirates film.

What perfume do you wear?


----------



## Tinks1984

Everyday - Colleen or Armarni She

Evening - Alien or Dior Poison 

*What's the best gift you have ever received?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby once booked a holiday to WDW for Christmas with just two weeks to get ready 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Just relaxing, maybe a little coursework 

What is your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fry's peppermint cream

*And yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Maltesers

When is your next night out?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know.

What are you up to today?


----------



## Sarah28

at work today (but it is friday tomorrow!)

What country would you most like to visit?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a country, but I would absolutely love to visit Hawaii

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

waiting to see if my new nephew or niece make an appearance, popping into town and my dad is visiting from leeds

*what are you having for dinner? *


----------



## Ware Bears

Chicken salad

*What month were you born in?*


----------



## jjk

May

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Sausage, mash and beans but haven't eaten yet - waiting for my sister to get home from work 

*Do you keep a diary?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you suffer with hay fever?*


----------



## jen_uk

Used to but not anymore 

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

On Friday and Saturday I am stage managing a show in the theatre in our town. We are going out for dinner with the cast after the show on Friday night. On Sunday I am planning on having a lie in and just relaxing!

*Have you ever sung on a stage?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, but only with the school choir

*Do you like flying?*


----------



## MyNameIsJack

yes... but i really hate waiting at the airports...

*have you ever been arrested?*


----------



## Sarah28

nope, I'm too good for that!

What's your favourite thing to watch on telly?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What is your middle name?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have one

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## MyNameIsJack

sleep & sunbathing... pretty relaxing weekend

Do you have any kind of animal?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are you wearing today?


----------



## MyNameIsJack

black throuses and a red t-shirt

which is your favourite band?


----------



## tennisfan

Bon Jovi

*What is your job?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school.

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## taylor91

Not this weekend, just work for me.

What is your favourite Disney Film?


----------



## jen_uk

Only the gym 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Verity Chambers

DH is working, so once both kids are sleeping it will be telly, cuppa, choccie!

What is the last thing you ate?


----------



## Tinks1984

*What is your favourite Disney Film?*

Tough one, but I think it's Beauty & the Beast

*What are you doing tonight?*

Just chilling out watching some TV and then Star Wars afterwards 

*What is your favorite month of the year? *


----------



## taylor91

Last thing I ate: Raspberry's
Favourite Month: July... its my birthday and my holiday

*What game consoles do you own?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Just a wii

*Do you post regularly on any other forums?*


----------



## jjk

a couple of others

*how many tv's do you own?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

2

What are you up to today?


----------



## jen_uk

Going to start marking RE exams soon 

Did you have thunder last night?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't think we had thunder

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## Danauk

With all my friends at the theatre this evening for the last night of our show.

*What is your favourite take away food?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Chinese

*What's the last thing you ate?*


----------



## jen_uk

Toast

What book are you reading?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nothing at the moment 

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## teekathepony

Nope, staying home and BBQing for my mom!

Do you have special Mother's Day plans?


----------



## Tinks1984

It's not Mother's Day for us here in the UK today  It was back in March.

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota MR2 2 seater convertable

*What is your current favourite TV programme?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't really have one at the moment

*What's your weather like today?*


----------



## Danauk

Warm but overcast, it looks like we might have a storm soon.

*Are you having a roast dinner today?*


----------



## jen_uk

I wish I was but no 

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

No we will be having chicken stroganoff

Are you watching F1?


----------



## Tinks1984

I am, and I'm disappointed 

*Who do you follow in F1, if you watch?*


----------



## tennisfan

Vettel, Webber, Rosberg & Schumacher

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Muscateer

Fast & Furious 5

What are your plans for today?


----------



## MyNameIsJack

working + relaxing evening

Do you practice some sport?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not a competitive sport, but I like to go to the gym and to swim

What is the last film you watched?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Scream 4.

You?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The King's Speech on the plane home yesterday

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## MyNameIsJack

Donald 

When was the last time that you got drunk?


----------



## Muscateer

I am Scottish I can hold my drink and not get drunk 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Never, I like a drink or two, but leave it at that.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Margarita (any kind really, I'm not fussy ) and Long Island Iced Tea.

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

Any cocktail, I love trying new combinations 

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Ice Princess when it comes to non-animated films and it would be a tie between Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King for animated

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice & Men

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## MyNameIsJack

Pasta with schrimps, broccoli and dry tomatos

what about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

What's the weather like?


----------



## Sarah28

very grey!

What did you want to be (when you were younger) when you grew up?


----------



## jen_uk

An actress lol

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just finished my trip report (for 2009  )

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, one younger sister

Do you have any children?


----------



## Ware Bears

3 DDs

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes - 4 cats, 2 dogs, several dozen snakes, some fresh water tropical fish and some outdoor pond koi 

*Ice cream or ice lolly?*


----------



## Muscateer

Ice lolly

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's back to work for me today.

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Soon hopefully

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work on Saturday and then we head into town and have a Fish Pedicure on Sunday

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't really have one.

What's your dream job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working with special needs kids in a Dolphin Human Therapy setting

What is your favourite city?


----------



## tennisfan

New York & London

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## karentan

hopefully going to harvester with DH

*are you at work right now or home?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Still at home, but I will go to work in about 30 minutes

What is the most amazing news that you ever had?


----------



## Sarah28

probably being offered my job or my best friend telling me she was getting married 

Who would you want to play you in the movie about your life?


----------



## MyNameIsJack

Edward Norton

Who is your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## Muscateer

Patrick Dempsey

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## tennisfan

Both but mainly sweet

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Next weekend in London.

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## Muscateer

Greys Anatomy

Are you doing anything this evening?


----------



## Verity Chambers

NO, just an evening in.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Steak & chips

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## MyNameIsJack

Chuck Palahniuk - Tell-All

Which is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice & Men & Its not about the Bike

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## taylor91

Revising and going to see my Grandma 

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The UK reunion weekend for our Transatlantic cruise last year, which will take place in August.

What was the name of your first pet?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Fluffy (original, I know!).

What are you doing today/tonight?


----------



## Sarah28

I'm at work today but we're going round BF's parents tonight as it's his mum's birthday so looking forward to that 

Are you a collector of anything?


----------



## Muscateer

Not so much a collector but I have a lot of watches and sunglasses

Have you done any baking lately?


----------



## tennisfan

Only Disney Pins, used to collect other things but sold them to declutter

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## MyNameIsJack

pizza

what about yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese or Roasts

*What is your dream job?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have never thought about it err a tornado pilot

Who is your best friend and how long have you known her/him?


----------



## tennisfan

Wendy & I have known her 10 years

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had roast gammon with green beans and roast potatoes yesterday

What is the next thing that you would like to buy for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A pair of sunglasses (don't need them just want them)

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have been working on Fish Extender gifts all morning. Now it is nearly time to think about going to work.

If you were going to a fancy dress party, what would you dress up as?


----------



## MyNameIsJack

Bin Laden 

Do you think that something will happen/change next year (2012)?


----------



## taylor91

Not in the sense of the end of the world or anything, but it will be a big year for me as I graduate, I turn 21 and am travelling in the last 3 months of it 

*Do you have any superstitions? If so what?*


----------



## Muscateer

None that I can think of

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Sarah28

only work clothes (black trousers, shirt and cardi) not very interesting!

Any tattoos/piercings?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny in between showers and breezy

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

A grilled cheese sandwich

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

Pizza and salad

What is your favourite brand of make up?


----------



## USAND3KIDS

Nivea

Are you close with both of your parents?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## wen-tom

It's a busy one. 2 birthdays, 1 party and a MIL visit!

*What is your next extravagance? (spelling??)*


----------



## taylor91

Dollars for my next trip

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast

*What is your job?*


----------



## Sarah28

Graphic Designer

Do you have any hidden talents?


----------



## taylor91

I can draw 

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## tennisfan

Petrol & Chlorine swimming pools

*What is your favourite pizza toppings?*


----------



## jjk

vegetarian

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had spag bols and garlic bread

Are you watching anything on tv tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle re run & then The Chicago Code

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Takeaway and few drinks tonight and catching up with family over weekend

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up on here and then I am heading into work for a late shift

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## taylor91

Nope, just working 

What film are you looking forward to see next?


----------



## tennisfan

Cars 2

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Left-over curry from yesterday and couscous

What is the most exotic food that you have ever eaten?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably seafood is the most exotic I have eaten

*Do you like cooking?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah I quite enjoy it especially when its something I am cooking for first time

Are you still in touch with any school friends?


----------



## taylor91

I'm reading geography realted journal articles for an exam at the moment and I am still in touch with a lot of school friends but then again i'm only 19 and haven't been out of school that long 

What do you like to do in your free time?


----------



## tennisfan

Read, socialise & got to the cinema

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Sarah28

October this year to WDW, can't wait!

what is the best present you have received?


----------



## tennisfan

I have had many but the 2 that stick out are a flying lesson for my 21st & my parents giving me some money for a deposit on a house

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken fried rice and curry sauce from the chinese

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## taylor91

Yes an aero bar 

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero & Mai Tai's

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Jeremy Clarkson - How Hard Can It Be?

*Will you be watching the Eurovision Song Contest on TV tonight?*


----------



## jen_uk

Yes, I love it! 

What did you do today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Had a bad migraine so spent most of it bed

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Muscateer

Holiday clothes

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

Doing housework, then going to local pub for Sunday lunch. Then this afternoon I have planning to do for work next week.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Tinks1984

9.45am

*What's the weather like today with you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary, but so far dry

Are you going to have a roast today?


----------



## Danauk

Possibly, it depends on what I decide to order when we go out to the pub for dinner later!

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Changed bed covers and some washing

Do you prefer a starter or a sweet?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on the restaurant menu so it varies

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork, Chestnut Stuffing, Roast Potatoes, Asparagus and Cherry Pie for pudding

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

We had chicken korma, rice and naan bread

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Need to pay money into the bank, then I plan to continue house hunting

*What are your plans?*


----------



## taylor91

Revision, try to book a venue for my 21st birthday party and essay writing...busy day ahead

What mobile do you have?


----------



## Muscateer

iPhone

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## taylor91

I had toast and a hot chocolate 

And you?


----------



## Sarah28

a salad

If you won £1million on the lottery, what would you spend it on?


----------



## taylor91

A holiday, a house and put the rest into savings for the future 

Do you have any superstitions?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## taylor91

I don't drive

And you?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I don't drive either 

*CDs or MP3?*


----------



## Danauk

Both

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pepperoni Pizza

*What did you have?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not had dinner yet. I have not been home long. We will have a Gnocchi and Meatball Bake.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## taylor91

Diet coke

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What time will you go to bed this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11

Did you have to work today?


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm off till Friday night where I start a run of 3 night shifts

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Rohais

I've got an exam on the law of evidence tomorrow morning...and I'm currently drawing a blank! I've gone braindead through revising opinions of non-expert and expert witnesses 

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

For me tomorrow will be an ordinary work day

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No I haven't got the skill or patience

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## jjk

Salt

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work for a late shift shortly.

What is the best meal you ever had?


----------



## tennisfan

Thats a tough one, I would say my graduation meal, not just for the food but the service we received & the company.

*Whats yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Best meals had at The Chedi in Muscat, Oman

What are you having for tea?


----------



## jen_uk

Spag Bol made with Quorn mince 

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## I_Heart_MK

Going to DLRP on June 6th 

What's your favourite TV show?


----------



## jen_uk

Desperate Housewives 

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hard Ball by Sara Paretsky

What was the last book you read?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

wizards first rule - terry goodkind

What was the last movie you saw?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Valentine's Day on DVD over the weekend

How often have you moved house?


----------



## Muscateer

After having a wee think its twelve times

What are you wearing today?


----------



## taylor91

T-shirt and jogging bottoms

What are you up to today?


----------



## marcgiu

taylor91 said:


> T-shirt and jogging bottoms
> 
> What are you up to today?



Working hard - away in DW in 2 weeks so trying to tie everything up so we can enjoy our Holiday

Fav TV series ever?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle & CSI pre season 9

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## taylor91

Working, pub and revision... not a good combo haha

What is your favourite song of all time?


----------



## tennisfan

Its My Life - Bon Jovi

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A turkey salad sandwich.

How long until your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

3 weeks

Do you have washing hanging out today?


----------



## tennisfan

No didn't need to plus its overcast here

*Can you drive?*


----------



## mandymouse

I can, I'd be lost without my little Ka

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## taylor91

A couple of waterproof disposable cameras 

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

A couple of e books for my Kindle


*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Moroccan chicken with couscous.

*Are you watching anything on TV tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle at 9pm

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## PinkPrincess1908

Hitting the gym and then a fun filled night with my fave shows Criminal Minds, Criminal Minds Suspect Behavior &  L&O SVU!

*What was the last thing that made you laugh so hard you cried?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Some talking animal videos on YouTube, and before that, 'Arthur' with Russell Brand 

*Do you own a trampoline?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think probably during the WBTA UK reunion in August

What is your favourite city?


----------



## mandymouse

Manchester

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

For me it is another normal work day

When is the next time you will go shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got back from my weekly Asda shop, not sure when I'll be clothes shopping next

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing too exciting but I am meeting a friend for lunch which usually is good fun

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

Crumpets

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

it's really sunny today by the seaside, much better than the rain we had yesterday 

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## Muscateer

Not really a animal person

Are you doing any home renovations this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, as I will be buying my first house this year

*Where were you born?*


----------



## fd1972uk

In a hospital.

Does my bum look big in this?





FD


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Side view, not so much. From behind, well....  

*Do you go to car boot sales (buyer or seller)?*


----------



## jjk

no

*what are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Going to my friends house on Saturday, it's our Godson's birthday, so it's Toy Story Buckaroo playtime  Other than that, we're out bathroom and kitchen hunting 

*Who has a birthday in your house next?*


----------



## jjk

my middle ds

*what are you doing right now?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, just trying to stay awake 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sunflowers & Roses

*What is your favourite tv show?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not really have one at the moment

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## taylor91

Pink 

What is your favourite smilie on the DIS boards?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I know it sounds (or looks) weird but I like this one... theres something oddly cute about it. 

what was the last thing you brought for another person?


----------



## taylor91

I bought my DBF a couple of t-shirts today

And you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I bought my DS some cute summer clothes from matalan.

If you could invite 5 famous people to dinner who would you invite?


----------



## mandymouse

Posh, Becks, Walt Disney, Matt Damon and Keira Knightley

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am doing some housework at the moment and will head for the gym in a couple of hours. After that, I will go to town to see if I can pick up some more ribbon for my ribbon veil and to do some food shopping.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

No not tonight

Will you be having a takeaway this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I will finally have the opportunity to cook for the next two nights

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## tennisfan

Touch of Pink by LaCoste

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## fd1972uk

Hmmm, maybe a bit hard, I could say my wedding song "Don't wanna miss a thing", but couldn't be sure on that.  Present fav song is Party Rock Anthem by LMFAO, brilliant!


Okay, my question, on a cruise and the boat is sinking, now you can save one of two things, you decide.   Laptop or ................................. the wife?  (Hubby for the gals).



FD


p.s. I'd miss her.


FD


----------



## jjk

my hubby ( but id get him to save my laptop)

*whats your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## Muscateer

Any champagne cocktail

What snack do you have at the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

Some Minstrells

*What exercise do you like to do ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Swimming 

Have you seen or are you going to see POTC 4?


----------



## taylor91

I'm going, hopefully next week

And you?


----------



## jen_uk

Not sure, maybe next week 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Tinks1984

Chicken, veg & baby potato's 

*What's the name of your best friend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Michelle

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## mandymouse

My Pippa Doll

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Catching up with family

Do you plan to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I'm not going into town today

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We just bought our kettle and toaster for our new house later this year 

*Do you have a favourite Disney park and why?*


----------



## Danauk

The Disneyland park at Disneyland Paris as I love the rides there (the best of the Space Mountains and BTMRR's.) I also love Animal Kingdom for the theaming, wild animals and my favourite Disney ride, Expedition Everest.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Nope, staying in tonight

When was the last time you had a takeaway?


----------



## mandymouse

Last night we had a chinese takeaway

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Doing the washing, hoovering the house, cleaning the bathroom and then doing my prep for work next week. A very boring day! But then I am going to the pub for a Sunday roast later.

*Where are you going on your holiday this year?*


----------



## Tinks1984

My only holiday this year is a long weekend at Silverstone for the British Grand Prix...we're too busy saving for another Florida holiday and trying to sort a house out for any more! 

*What was your first pet and what was it's name?*


----------



## jen_uk

The first pet I can remember was a pure white cat called Kitty

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Muscateer

Chris Ryan - Killzone

Are you having a busy or a chilled Sunday?


----------



## jen_uk

Quite a busy one 

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

I'm having a relaxing day.

*What is the weather like where you live today?*


----------



## jen_uk

Mostly warm and sunny but we did a downpoar lasting about 2 mins.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

We've had a mixed bag here today, sunny spells, showers and it's very windy!

*What's your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopoltans, Bahama Mamas, White Zinfandel anything with rum in it 

*Have you got any plans for next weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm probably going to the cinema on Saturday.  On Sunday i'm planning on doing a bootfair & then going to my cousins birthday bbq

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Its horrible weather today so catching up with housework

What are you looking forward to next?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing big, just getting back to Zumba tonight 

*What do you like to order from McDonalds ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken selects & mozzerella sticks when they have them followed by an Oreo McFluffy

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

chicken casserole with Sweet potato mash.

What are you having?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet maybe pizza

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## taylor91

At the end of next month...fingers crossed 

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure hopefully beginning of September, if not then definately end of Oct

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You, and the Harry Potter books

*What is your fave snack ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Toast and marmite

Are you doing anything over the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema on Saturday & Sunday to my cousins birthday bbq.

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly I haven't got anything planned at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to work in a few minutes.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## jjk

6.15

*what are your plan for the bank holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work and will do interim appraisals and One to Ones with some of my team members that day.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny but a little windy

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was your favourite book when you were a child?


----------



## mandymouse

I used to read a series of books called The Three Investigators which I loved

*How do you like your eggs cooked ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

If I cook them myself, fried, if I eat out, poached

What is your favourite breakfast dish?


----------



## tennisfan

Either a bacon sandwich or toast with marmite

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not decided yet. I am about to head into town and then will see what inspires me.

What is the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably going on the Sky Walk at the Grand Canyon & also getting some fab photos of the Grand Canyon by standing right on the edge

*How long have you been in your current job?*


----------



## Muscateer

I am lucky enough not to have to work but in my last job I was there for 7 years.

What are you having for tea?


----------



## mandymouse

I just had a sandwich as I went to Zumba

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## jen_uk

The Vampire Diaries or Desperate Housewives

What time do you normally go to bed?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends what time I start work the next day. If i'm not working then late about 11pm-12

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## taylor91

Just working, but i'm going for a meal on Saturday night to celebrate the end of uni for my DBF  He has to enter the real world of work now... i've still got another year 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favorite film?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

it's a tie between Jaws and Jurassic Park 

What was the first film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Aristocats

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Beethoven

*What is your favourite biscuit?*


----------



## jen_uk

Chocolate chip cookie

Do you play any sports?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I just do zumba

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to make meatballs for a buffet at work before work today and then I am on a late shift

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunflowers & roses

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Raining

What was your first job when you left school?


----------



## tennisfan

I had the job I had whilst at school working in a hospital canteen & worked for Comet too.

*What is your favourite meal to cook?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas dinner, I only like to cook once a year 

*What is your fave dessert to make ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pancakes with chocolate spread or ice cream sandwiches

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

I need to go shopping on Saturday (to pick up a few holiday items and hopefully an ipad 2), then we are going out for the evening for a friends birthday. On Sunday the inlaws are visiting so we are going to a stately home and taking a picnic followed by a BBQ at our house. On bank holiday Monday my SIL, BIL, niece and nephew are visiting for the day. Not sure what we are going to do with them but I suspect another BBQ in the evening!

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## jen_uk

Will be watching the apprentice tonight

Do you watch it?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes but haven't seen any of this series yet

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had WW soup and WW bread

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A new pair of sunglasses

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

Bones and The Apprentice

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably about 12 maybe later

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## Tinks1984

A physio...dunno why?? 

*Do you play any sports?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not anymore used to play hockey

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

'The King's Speech' on SBO last night.

*What is the next film you hope to see?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cars 2 or Harry Potter, whichever comes out first 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and Legs, Bums & Tums...not very exciting! 

*What's your favorite US TV show?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle & Rookie Blue

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are probably just heading to the gym on Saturday and then go and see Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides and go out for a meal on Sunday.

What is your favourite night out?


----------



## Muscateer

A nice meal and few drinks with friends

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, purple blouse, black jacket

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## mandymouse

Thai Chilli Pringles

*What are your plans for Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not a holiday here

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had soup

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

spag bol

*what book do you want to read next?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## tennisfan

It will probably be my birthday

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Not sure... Bring me to life by Evanescence springs to mind or November Rain by Guns n Roses. Can't decide 

What was the first album you brought?


----------



## mandymouse

I could've been Rumours, Fleetwood Mac

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to brave the scales after about six weeks  and then swotting up for my theory test tommorow

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working 1400-0200

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jen_uk

Quite overcast and windy

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Sarah28

going out for a few drinkies with work. Early to pub friday 

If you had 3 wishes, what would you wish for?


----------



## Muscateer

My parents had lived longer, my daughter kept a tidier room and my family stay healthy 

Will you be cooking or getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## jen_uk

Neither as I'm off to a works do where there is a buffet 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Danauk

At the end of July when we go to Australia for a month.

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## jen_uk

Tonight to a work do and Sunday with a friend

If you could be rich or beautiful which one would you choose?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I'd be rich.... all that money = more trips to disney!

If you could spend an evening with any actor/actress who would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

I would have to be either Johnny Depp or Matt Damon

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to gym then need to wash my car

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you going to have a meal out this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Only a bbq round my cousins, will be eating out during the week though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Oo(DrinkMe)oO

Hot and Humid!

What's your favorite thing about a BBQ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausages, and lots of wine 

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Nope I'm broke 

Are you watching the football tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

A man free house at the moment so my daughter and I are going to watch Tangled and Kings Speech on box office

What are you having for tea tonight?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're being bad and having take-out pizza's whilst watching the Champions League final 

*What is your favorite crisp flavour?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & Onion

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## jen_uk

I don't like the taste of any alcohol except vodka so my cocktail would have to be a seabreeze 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A piece of Macadamia nut and Dulce de Leche cheesecake

Starter or dessert?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

dessert! I love love love my desserts  I am what is known as a cake enthusiast

what about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Strangely, I love starters, especially Italian meats and cheeses

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will head to the gym shortly and then will go into town for a bit of shopping. Later on, we are probably just going to watch a DVD

When is your next weekend away?


----------



## Tinks1984

Eeeeee it's my long weekend to the British GP at Silverstone!! 

*Do you have a favorite flower?*


----------



## jen_uk

I like bluebells 

What toppings do you like on your pizza?


----------



## Muscateer

Extra cheese and mushroom

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes we had turkey

*What are your plans for Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work tomorrow 

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## jen_uk

A roast 

What is your favourite chocolate?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Dairy Milk. Then again I love all chocolate - I'm an equal chocolates rights person 

If you could have a superpower what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

My superpower would be to fly faster than the speed of light, then it wouldn't take 9 hours to get to Orlando 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing after a busy & hectic weekend.  I'm then off to the cinema to see POTC with a friend

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and OJ

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jen_uk

My gym clothes.

Whats the weather like today?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## taylor91

Raining...a lot!

What are you most looking forward to at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

My holiday

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## jen_uk

I had a sandwich and a satsuma 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean last night

*What is your fave UK shopping mall ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Bluewater

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## jen_uk

Nope I'm a teacher so I've got the week off 

What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

I have to go to the bank in the morning to book a mortgage appointment & then i'm doggy sitting as my parents are going to France for a day trip so I will catch up with my ironing.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had my dinner in Nando's 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to gym then lunch with my daughter and visiting my sis in law in afternoon

What are you up to?


----------



## tennisfan

Doggy sitting then off to the bank before doing my ironing (exciting stuff!)

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## taylor91

Working and just relaxing in-between 

*What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?  *


----------



## mandymouse

Cookie Dough 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sky Sports News

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's sunny but windy

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chilaxing watching a bit of tv & surfing the internet#

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jen_uk

Pasta 

When were last surprised by something?


----------



## peachy17

Yesterday,when I saw a fat a** spider in my room

*Whats your favourite TV show at the moment?
*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What is the next film you want to see?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cars 2

What would you like to treat yourself to next?


----------



## peachy17

A cupcake

Whats your favourite horror movie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hate horror movies

What is your favourite animated movie?


----------



## jen_uk

The Lion King

Apart from Dissing what are you doing right now?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching Daybreak

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## cornish pixie

Taxing my daughters around to different friends, ironing and hopefully catching up with the boards to see if anyone has written a new trip reports best feel good factor around I say

Funnel cake or dole whip ?


----------



## tennisfan

Never had either but like the sound of Funnel cake

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

16th July when we will have a team night out

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's or Toby Carvery

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going for a pedicure and trying to decide which clothes to take on holiday

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not today

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Danauk

My skiing lesson at Milton Keynes snow dome in preparation for our holiday to Australia next month.

*Can you ski?*


----------



## tennisfan

Never tried it but would love too

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Was lovely and sunny but now it's clouding over - at least it's dry

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't have any

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## Sarah28

I'm loving Mad Men or True Blood at the moment

If you could meet anyone, living or dead, who would you meet?


----------



## Ware Bears

There's quite a few but as this is a Disney board I'll pick Walt Disney

*Who would you choose?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lance Armstrong

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Scampi, chips & peas

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

J Lo, on the floor

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pasta bolognaise

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## jen_uk

ER at the moment

What was your last takeaway?


----------



## mandymouse

A Chinese takeaway 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping this morning then later this afternoon I have a bank appointment to get my mortgage agreed in principle & then a house viewing

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will head to work very shortly and tonight I will have dinner, catch up with my chess and play on here

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## jen_uk

Disneyworld in August! 

Whats the weather like today?


----------



## tennisfan

Its sunny & warm

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Getting organised for my holidays

Are you doing any home improvements this year?


----------



## jen_uk

We are currently trying to buy our first ever home, if it goes through then yes we probably will do some home improvements.

How many loads of washing do you do a week?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually 2 or 3 once a week depending on how much there is

*What is your job?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*Is your TV on ? What's on ?*


----------



## emiliegusteau

friends is on at the moment

Have you ever had a pet,what was it?


----------



## tennisfan

Loads of rabbits, a chipmunk & now a dog (who will be lucky to make it to 1 yr old)

*What was your first job?*


----------



## Sarah28

I worked part time in an estate agents

what would be your dream job?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot 

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

A chocolate chip cookie.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't a clue 

*Do you always wear a watch?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, usually my Mickey Mouse one from Disneyland!

*What radio station do you usually have on in your car?*


----------



## tennisfan

Heart or Radio 1

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## jjk

none yet 

*what are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to Manchester tomorrow to see Take That and staying over night at my parents. On Saturday I am going to visit some family in Leeds before coming home. Then on Sunday I am just realxing and getting ready for work next week.

*What are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to a 50th party on Saturday evening

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Watching TV

How often do you eat chocolate?


----------



## hertfordshire

never i hate chocolate !

what is your favoute place in the UK?


----------



## tennisfan

London & Canterbury

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## peachy17

i had a curry.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

J.Lo - On the Floor

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will head into down in a minute on the off chance that the Apple store got new iPads in and then from there to work for a late shift

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing  - Im between books

Whats the weather like where you are today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Warm and sunny

What is the last thing that you bought for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

A bag for my holidays

*What is your fave Disney souvenir ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My DCL Propeller Clock, which is hanging behind our bed

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

A framed Disneyland Paris Pin picture where the Disneyland Paris is spelt out in Pixar pins

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jen_uk

Write reports and UCAS statements for my students 

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Making the most of my weekend off, going to the cinema, shopping 7 catching up with friends.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jen_uk

Omlette and salad 

What is your favourite romantic film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Valentine's Day

What was the last film that you watched?


----------



## jen_uk

Watching Disclosure at the moment

If you were going to get a dog tomorrow what would you call it?


----------



## Ware Bears

More than likely something beginning with S - it wasn't planned but so far all my dogs' names have begun with S

*What is the first Disney park you visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disneyland  Paris

What is your favourite Disney Park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Notmuch, bbqing this afternoon.

Do you like hot weather?


----------



## A Small World

No not too hot - it makes me feel ill

What about you?


----------



## jen_uk

I like hot weather as long as there is air con if it gets too hot and a pool to cool down in 

What's your favourite non Disney park?


----------



## Ware Bears

Discovery Cove

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Grapes

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## jen_uk

Caithness glass, I've got quite a few keyrings as well 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to a surprise 50th birthday party

*What about you ? what are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm just chilling tonight as we have just got back from Manchester after going to see Take That yesterday and I am tired!

*What was the last concert or show you went to see?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Ghost the Musical in Manchester

*Which music artist would you like to see live, but haven't had chance too?*


----------



## tennisfan

I would love to see Lady Gaga

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a pie and chips from the chippy

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## tennisfan

CK in 2U

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

Packing

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully viewing another house and then catching up on my washing

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## jen_uk

Not today 

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## Emzie

Pocahontas.
Least favourite colour?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yellow

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself as a treat?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new pair of shoes

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## A Small World

Its hard to choose a favourite but I think The Circle of Life from The Lion King

Whats yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Reflection from Mulan & the Spanish version of You've got a friend in Me.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Emzie

Humid, but pretty windy too. And very cloudy.

Favourite movie genre?


----------



## mandymouse

Action, love a bit of Die Hard or the Bourne movies

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had roast beef & trimmings

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Emzie

Stephen King's IT

favourite land in MK?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Liberty Square

What is your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## Danauk

Crush's Coaster or California Screamin.

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Emzie

Orange

If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

On a cruise ship

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## Ware Bears

Walked across the top of Winchester Cathedral - may not sound much to some but I don't like heights and it was SCARY 

*What's your worst vice?*


----------



## PJB71

Wine

When's your next holiday and were?


----------



## Emzie

Just under a month, to the Dominican Rep.

Favourite singer/band?


----------



## mandymouse

Black Eyed Peas

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Writing my classes reports and housework.

*Are you going to work today and if so what time do you start?*


----------



## jen_uk

I don't have any classes today as my students are on study leave but I have to be in by 8:30am.

What is the best present you have ever been given?


----------



## taylor91

My Tiffany necklace 

*What is your favourite pizza topping combination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken, prawns, sweetcorn and black olives

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken & Mushroom

Who was the last person you sent a text too?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My boyfriend.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Sarah28

waiting for my new fish tank cabinet to turn up so my fish can move house 

What 3 things could you not live without?


----------



## Ware Bears

My DH, my DDs and my dogs 

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Overcast with a chilly wind.

*White or brown bread?*


----------



## taylor91

Brown

*Tea or Coffee?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Exchanging contracts on our flat.

What are you going to watch on TV tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, the TV is usually rubbish on a Monday night

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Eastenders

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I had a creme egg ice cream, bbq hula hoops and blue skittles. We haven't done our weekly shopping yet. 

have you any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

I have an 8 hour ski in a day lesson booked at the Milton Keynes snow dome on Saturday in preparation for our skiing holiday in Australia in 8 weeks time!! On Sunday I will probably be spending the day soaking my aching limbs in my hydrobath with all the jets on!! lol

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to bed around 10.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

mandymouse said:


> I went to bed around 10.30*am*


Always knew you were a party animal!! 

Working

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It's showering  

*What is your favorite meal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A good steak with a Caesar salad and chips 

What food do you hate?


----------



## mandymouse

Sushi & fish

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right now on the 16th July. I will be going to Las Iguanas with some colleagues for a meal and some cocktails

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## pigby

Mouse Tales - the history and behind the scenes look at DLR California.

Are you clothes shopping this weekend - if so, where are you going and what are you buying?


----------



## tennisfan

No trying to save money for my 1st house & holiday

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jen_uk

None at the moment

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans, Bahama Mamas and anything with rum in it 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Emzie

Right now I'm revising, I have a dance exam in the afternoon, then I'm going for my bridesmaid dress fitting, picking up my Nan's 80th birthday cake, picking up my prom hair band, and then I'll probably enjoy a Disney movie. 

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## tennisfan

Worked 12 hours 

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## taylor91

Weetabix 

What did you want to be when you were younger? (job)


----------



## Sarah28

a salad (ooh get me being healthy!)

Do you have a nickname?


----------



## tony64

no

When and why was the last time you laughed till it hurt?


----------



## mandymouse

At the weekend we were watching old holiday videos and we were laughing at my curly perm and dreadful dress sense, I really had no idea back then 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Watching 'Black Swan' on SBO

*What book/e-book are you currently reading?*


----------



## jen_uk

Jodi Picoult - The Pact

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I had lasagne and dough balls at Pizza Express earlier 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## jjk

fresh cotton

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## jen_uk

The Apprentice

Whats your favourite crisp flavour?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & Onion

*Are you working today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, as my mums carer I am taking her shopping and to get her hair done

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to get some sleep after working a night shift, then seeing Peter Kay at the O2 arena tonight

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cup of tea and some strawberry and almond oat crunch with milk

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## tony64

Full english ( but I don't have it very often)

What's your fav. coffee house?


----------



## taylor91

Starbucks

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Loaf of bread

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes a 5 month old puppy 

And you?


----------



## tony64

Golden retriever Tilly 

Chinese or Indian for a take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese, don't like Indian

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Solihull for a night out 

*Where do you do you weekly shop ? and what day to you tend to go ?*


----------



## Danauk

Tesco, they deliver it on a Sunday.

*Are you watching anything on TV tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## taylor91

At the moment its the apprentice/Waterloo road... it was Dr Who before it ended for a bit 

*What are you having/had for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I just had a sandwich

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

nothing much, a bit of food shopping and house work

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Me too, I've been to Asda and done my housework

*Will you be enjoying a drinky or two tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

May have a vodka & coke

What is the weather like?


----------



## Sarah28

Sunny now but still a bit windy

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping & cinema tomorrow, Sunday will be a relaxing day

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going skiing at the Milton Keynes snow dome!

*What time will you be getting up tomorrow?*


----------



## taylor91

Iv'e been up since 4am for work  

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

We're probably popping to town and getting some breakfast, then we're heading to Solihull tonight

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping in the morning then off to the cinema this evening

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had sausages, beans & eggs with a muffin at Frankie & Benny's

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Ware Bears

August to Rome

*When is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

September/ October to Disneyland and a Mexican Riviera Cruise on the Disney Wonder

What is the worst holiday you ever had?


----------



## Ware Bears

A holiday camp on the Isle of Wight when I was 13.  We had gone fully-catered and whilst the chalets were OK, the food was absolutely dreadful.  We came home after 3 days and when my Dad complained he was given a full refund there and then - he didn't even have to fight for it!

*What's the BEST holiday you've ever been on?*


----------



## taylor91

the last trip to Florida...1st trip with my DBF on our own, upgraded to PE on the way out which was worth its money for the first trip together  and got given 2 seats each on the way back 

What did you want to be when you were a child?


----------



## Tinks1984

I wanted to be a physiotherapist 

*Have you been out shopping today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes only food shopping although I bought a house today

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## taylor91

I had a chicken kiev, chips and a salad

*What are you next looking forward to?*


----------



## Tinks1984

The Grand Prix at Silverstone 

*Do you have any plans tomorrow?*


----------



## les2425

if its dry carboot sale very early , if not going to have a sleep in & go to my parents for sunday lunch 

how long till you be next a WDW ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No plans to go back for the forseeable future

*Will you watch the tennis from Wimbledon?*


----------



## tennisfan

When I can I will

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## taylor91

1 brother

*What did you have/are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

Probably just a cup of tea and possibly a slice of toast

Are you having a roast dinner today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have roast pork with all the trimmings tonight

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## tennisfan

Just a cup of tea

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's raining 

*What are your plans for this afternoon ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are heading to the sister gym of our gym shortly to use their fabulous pool. When we get back, we probably will just chill out watching a DVD and then we will have a roast dinner tonight.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## A Small World

any kind of cadburys chocolate but especially fruit and nut

Celebrations or Heroes?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Heroes

*Do you ever eat breakfast cereal for lunch/dinner/midnight snack?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*What is the weather like where you live today?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

it's chucking it down.

do you take part in any sports?


----------



## A Small World

NO 

Whats your favourite disney song?


----------



## Danauk

A whole new world.

*Are you a good swimmer?*


----------



## taylor91

Yes

Are you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Sea or pool?


----------



## tennisfan

Pool, nearly drowned in the sea when I was younger

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Danauk

A biography of Walt Disney.


*What was the last sporting activity you took part in?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I went for a swim this afternoon

What is your favourite form of exercise?


----------



## taylor91

Swimming

*What was your first word?*


----------



## jen_uk

Don't know.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Sorting out some holiday things and looking after the dog.

Who is your favourite Disney princess?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Belle

What is yours?


----------



## taylor91

Ariel 
*
What mobile phone do you have?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have an iphone 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure due, hopefully soon

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will try to get the next installment of my trip report finished and posted and do a bit of housework and then I go to work for a late shift

When is your next day off?


----------



## jen_uk

Saturday, feels like ages away!

What is your favourite film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two - The Wizard of Oz and Fantasia

*Do you read your horoscope?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

lol yeah... but I don't take it seriously. Having said this 2 months after me & DF got together, I read my horoscope in the Sun newspaper and it said I'd meet my future love in a supermarket. It was only two months too late after all we did work together in the same supermarket for a while 

what about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I haven't read my horoscope since I was a teenager

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Trying to sort out a Solicator to sort the house out & then I might pop to the shops later.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## taylor91

Sunny 

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

A little overcast

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the end of September

What star sign are you?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

*When is your birthday?*


----------



## kirstinemma

2nd October

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

A corned beef sarnie, banana and a Milky Way 

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## Danauk

My husbands birthday.

*What are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Beef casserole & roast potatoes

*What are you having?*


----------



## scndbaswmn

I haven't decided yet!

What is your favorite country to visit?


----------



## tennisfan

USA & Belgium

*What is the film you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

The final Harry Potter movie

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## taylor91

Chicken & red onion... the best combo ever 

*What is your favourite fizzy drink?*


----------



## jen_uk

Diet coke

Do you watch any soaps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I haven't watched soaps for years now

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Taught all day today and now relaxing on the sofa 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

A WW Lasagne

*How long have you known your best friend ?*


----------



## jjk

one since I was 8  and the other for a couple of years

*what is your favourite high street store?*


----------



## mandymouse

Debenhams

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## Danauk

Vanilla cupcake

*Have you ever been to a zumba class?*


----------



## biquetwin

yes its not for me




what time do you wake up on a day off?


----------



## Verity Chambers

My DS gets us up between 5.30 and 6 at the moment, it would be a lot later if i had my way! 

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## mandymouse

Cecelia Ahern

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am off on Friday and have a hot Lava Shell Massage booked. I am working on Saturday and Sunday. On Sunday morning I can finally make my reservations for the cruise.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I like daisies, particularly the gerbera or livingston varieties.

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roses, orchids and lilies

What was the last thing you had to eat?


----------



## tennisfan

My dinner of left over casserole & mash potato

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not watching TV

What gadget would you not want to be without?


----------



## Danauk

My iphone 4

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just having a nice Chinese on Sunday for Fathers Day

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to go shopping for my aunt's & nephew's birthday presents

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work shortly. I have a day off the floor today, which means two One to Ones, two meetings and a lot of call monitoring. I have 15 calls left to do for this quarter so I am hoping that I get most of them done today.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## taylor91

The last film I watched was POTC 4 and today i'm heading into town to get some clothes for DBF for the holiday 

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

a lovely 10-9 shift at work... exciting times. 

what do you do for a living?


----------



## biquetwin

i work for a company that investigates , card fraud , bank fraud and identity fraud.



if disneyworld closed tomorrow where would you holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## tony64

It was of some cygnets in our local pond.


Which is your Fav. off site restuarant?


----------



## jjk

Ihop
*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had KFC

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, as I've been to zumba and I'm cream crackered now 

*What colour are your nails ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no colour on my nails

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Moving into my 1st house & hopefully booking a holiday

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

J-Lo, On the Floor

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got some ironing to do, might nip to to the shops later but apart from that a lazy day before going back to work tomorrow.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Asda and done my housework, then I'm chilling till zumba later

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pasta bolognaise bake

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably just a sandwich as I've got zumba

*What is your fave kind of wine ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a massive fan of wine but do like Pinot Grito

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It's rather dull 

*Do you have anything planed for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work both days

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese or Pizza

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

In a couple of weeks I'm heading up to Manchester 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea yet waiting for eeryone to get up 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to town and had brekkie at F&B's, not sure what else I'm up to today

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I have just seen that wedding dress number 2 was delivered to my office yesterday and I can't wait to see this.

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## taylor91

A pair of shorts

*What are your plans for tomorrow? Father's day? Anything special?*


----------



## mandymouse

I think we're going to Brum in the morning, then having a Chinese meal later in the day 

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## ely3857

*The Apprentice but I have to admit been too tired to concentrate most of the time!

What are you currently drinking?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Diet cherry coke

Are you doing anything special tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, making reservations for Palo and excursions for our October cruise. 

What are you going to have for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## taylor91

I'm not too sure yet, my dad's working all day so nothing special for Father's Day.

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Bubbly or Caramel

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just getting ready to head for work

What is your favourite city?


----------



## mandymouse

Manchester

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## kirstinemma

We're having a barbeque hopefully, if the weather stays alright!

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

I had a roast chicken dinner.

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with my washing & looking up holidays to book for my 30th birthday

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

We watched some old holiday videos and Hawaii Five 0

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going on a trip to Warwick Castle with the year 4 class at work.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Tinks1984

06:30

*What are you next looking forward too?*


----------



## tennisfan

Moving into my new house, whenever that may be

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Just relaxing and getting an early night I think.

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some jewellery making supplies

When is your next meal out and were will you go?


----------



## jjk

no idea

*what is your favourite wdw attraction?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been to WDW but love BTM at DLRP

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bolognaise

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## mandymouse

Thai Pringles and mini sausages

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone *


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my new formal night dress

What camera do you have?


----------



## taylor91

A sony one... not too sure of the actual camera name. 

*Is your TV/radio on at the moment, and if so what's on?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its not on 

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## kirstinemma

Probably some Wimbledon.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## taylor91

Pink 

*How many countries have you visited?*


----------



## mandymouse

I think about 10

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## taylor91

Help I caught it abroad

*And you?*


----------



## Danauk

I haven't got the TV on at the moment.

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## taylor91

Early, going to get up early to find out the Virgin Strike dates tomorrow  

*How many computers/laptops do you have in your house?*


----------



## Sarah28

2 laptops

what's your job?


----------



## taylor91

I'm a student and work in a supermarket at the weekend

*What are you up to tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work and then I will spend a lazy evening on here.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## taylor91

I make cards 

*How long have you lived in your current house?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

4 years

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Mr Right for the Night

*Can you drive?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the one thing that you would like to learn?


----------



## mandymouse

How to cook properly 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to work and today we will be mainly doing our play practice and making set for our leavers play.

*Can you sing well?*


----------



## taylor91

No 

*What if your choice of song at a karaoke? *


----------



## jjk

none, I wouldnt inflict my voice on anybody 

*what are you doing  today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the bank to finalise my mortgage, then taking my parents out for a belated Fathers day meal as I was working.  Then this evening i'm off to the cinema

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not much going on today.  I went to town first thing, then went back down again with DD, then we've got zumba tonight 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## taylor91

I love the clean cotton one atm, it smells really fresh 

*And you?*


----------



## Danauk

Vanilla Cupcake or Black Cherry (I have that one as my car airfreshner at the moment!)

*What is your dream job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working with children in a dolphin human therapy setting

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## cornish pixie

School today but flying out to Rome on Friday to spend time with our amazing Italian friends to celebrate their daughters Baptism !! Woo Woo

Ok Being from Cornwall  scone then jam then cream or scone then cream then jam ?

Or like me you have scone then butter then jam then cream !!!!!!

cornish pixie


----------



## jen_uk

Scone, then jam, then cream. 

Have you been watching the tennis?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes when I get the chance to, just wish that I was there this year

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## marcgiu

shocking - based in Bromley, Kent.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## taylor91

Tea

*What is your favourite coffee house? (Starbucks, Costa etc)*


----------



## tennisfan

I like both but Starbucks edges it

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## taylor91

Toast

*Will you be watching Wimbledon at any point over the next few weeks?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes when i'm not working

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're going to our youngest DD's photography exhibition at college tonight

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## taylor91

Strawberry daiquiri...when it is done properly 

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just some snacks as we had a big lunch. I have some breaded mozzarella sticks and chicken dippers

What was the best meal you ever had?


----------



## taylor91

Melted mozzarella in breadcrumbs for starter and a hand made Italian pizza with a glass of Rose wine... A local Italian does this meal near me and it gets bertter every time... just thinking about it makes my mouth water 

*What mp3 player do you have?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A iPhone and an old iPod Nano

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

Just an Ipod touch

*Do you have an ipad?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, but hubby does

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is kind of up in the air at the moment. I might be talked into leaving drinks for one of my team members on Friday. I may or may not go bowling with my team on 1st July, but I will definitely will go out for a meal and some drinks with colleagues on 16th July.

What was the longest in advance that you have ever planned a holiday?


----------



## Sarah28

Our WDW trip for this October that we booked June 2010

Read any good books lately?


----------



## tennisfan

Blood, Sweat & Tea (about the London Ambulance service & its calls)

*What are your hobbies?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reading, travelling and making jewellery

What is your proudest achievement?


----------



## jen_uk

Probably getting my degree and PGCE, I hated school and never thought I would achieve anything. 

Do you watch the apprentice?


----------



## taylor91

Yes, watching it now

*And you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite mode of travel?


----------



## taylor91

Plane... it is usually taking you somewhere nice 

*What was your favourite childhood cartoon?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Wacky Races

*What was yours?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

The Dreamstone

*Roller Blading or Ice Skating?*


----------



## mandymouse

Ice skating 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Walk the dog, then just relax, watch some tv on Sky+ and keep an eye on the news for details on Virgin.

*Who was your childhood hero/idol?*


----------



## jjk

wonder woman 

*what is your ideal job ?*


----------



## taylor91

Transport Planning Manager... hopefully the end result of my degree and hard work in a job 

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

Physiotherapist for a professional sports team/person

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## taylor91

Im working 6am-12.30 Sat and 9-5 Sun... and have to fit in 2 visits to Grandparents, pack, print out all my documents, get the rest of my travel money and sleep  Going to be a busy weekend 

*What are you up to for the rest of the day?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm just waiting for a delivery from Argos, then I'll pop into Nuneaton

*Describe your fave piece of jewellery*


----------



## tennisfan

Its my Armani watch my parents got me as a graduation present, its has a Silver & gold link band & diamonds for the 12,3,6,9 hour settings.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Parcels, Potatoes, Green Beans and then strawberries and cream for pudding

How about you?


----------



## taylor91

An indian meal deal 

*What are you up to tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, haven't decided yet.

*Are you watching Wimbledon?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## tennisfan

Thats a tough one its a toss up between Blood Brothers, Phantom & Mamma Mia

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## taylor91

I love Inception 

*What is your favourite chocolate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Bubbly

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am on a late shift today. I will spend the morning doing some house work and catch up with things on here and then I head for work.

Do you play any online or Facebook games?


----------



## jen_uk

I play scrabble on Facebook

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work

What is the biggest event you ever planned?


----------



## jen_uk

My first wedding

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## taylor91

Jaffa Cakes 

*And you?*


----------



## jjk

fig rolls

*whats for dinner ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Quorn sausage, jacket potato and corn on the cobb

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## taylor91

Yes 

*Can you?*


----------



## ely3857

*Not from Gavin so I guess no!

Have you snagged any Olympic tickets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not apply for any

What is your favourite sport to watch?


----------



## mandymouse

Formula One

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jen_uk

I'm going to do the food shopping in a minute, then this afternoon we are going to view the house that we are trying to buy 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Danauk

I'm meeting with the rest of the theatrical society that I am in to watch the DVD of the show we put on a few weeks ago.

*Do you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope, the closest I came was the recorder at school 

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

9:30

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

I popped into town and treated myself to a Daisy Duck toiletry bag

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## kirstinemma

I treated myself to a kitkat chunky!

Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work again tomorrow

Will you have a cooked breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## taylor91

No I am having cereal 

*Have you ever been in a helicopter?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes a few times.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 8.30

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

finishing off my wedding reception invites...

what about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I spent most of yesterday afternoon either having a bbq or at the pub 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## taylor91

Heading over the Manchester airport soon to check into a hotel for the night  Florida tomorrow 

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to do some housework and I will go into town to get a manicure

When is your next weekend away?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got any booked yet but hopefully end of August

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Saturday evening with hubby in Manchester

*If I gave you £100, what would you treat yourself to with it ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Either a new pair of sunglasses or some new clothes

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jen_uk

Pasta

What shampoo do you use?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I either use Snow Fairy from Lush or what ever straightening shampoo I can lay my hands on.

do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes an 11 month old Beagle

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## jjk

just having dinner and watching tv

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I just had a sandwich and a banana as I had zumba

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A shellac manicure

What is your favourite brand of make up?


----------



## Danauk

Clinique

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

MAC

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is your favourite breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eggs Benedict 

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage, egg and beans 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working till 3.30,then have lots of errands to run this afternoon

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not much going on today, just popping to town

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights this weekend so nothing is planned.

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## jen_uk

A sandwich and a yoghurt

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## mandymouse

Hmm, tough one, I like freshly cut grass, daffodils, yankee candles and freshly baked bread/cakes 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

TV not on yet

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A couple of books for my Kindle

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Sarah28

just working til 5:30 then just chilling out at home this evening.

What was the last DVD you watched?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tron

*What are you hoping to see at the cinema next?*


----------



## tennisfan

There are loads coming out Cars 2, Captain America, Transformers 3 but going to see Bridesmaids tomorrow

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

ww chicken hotpot 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

WW Shepherds Pie

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Some tennis, Holby city & Blue Bloods

*What are you going to watch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not watch any TV

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment Primeval

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

nothing exciting just going to work 

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## tennisfan

A banana & glass of milk

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nice and sunny

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

A Daisy Duck t-shirt and cropped jeans

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Photos of my vow renewal jewellery

What camera do you have?


----------



## Sarah28

I have a fuji digital SLR and a small compact Olympus (i forget which models!) for taking general pics

What's your favourite type of food?


----------



## tennisfan

Tex Mex or Chinese

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Pasta I think

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes I have hoovered which seems to be a daily occurance thanks to the dog, i'm very tempted to shave him bald

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Danauk

In 4 weeks time.

*Are you watching the Apprentice later tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't watch it

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work on Saturday and have no plans so far for Sunday.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

The first Kingdom Keepers book

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much as I start the 1st of 3 night shifts tonight, hopefully it won't be as bad a last weekend where we didn't get a break as we were so busy

*What are your plans?*


----------



## jen_uk

I have a free day as I'm on strike so I'm going to go to the gym in a minute 

Whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## Muscateer

Overcast and drizzle

When is your next night out and where are you going?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Saturday, going out for a meal with my family.

If you were at WDW which ride would you go on first?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably Tower of Terror

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Crystal Palace 

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast with Lilo & Stitch

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Obsession

What is your most treasured item in your house?


----------



## mandymouse

Hmm, that's a toughie, I love all my Disney ornaments, I don't really have a favourite ~ so I guess my most treasured things would be my kids 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a long day at work today working 10 hours. When I come home, I will have something to eat and then just chill out.

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## Muscateer

iphone, ipad and popcorn machine

Will you be cooking tonight or getting a takeaway?


----------



## mandymouse

Just heating up an Asda curry tonight

*Will you be enjoying a drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'll probably have a glass of white wine in the garden seen as it is nice outside.

*Will you be having a BBQ this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we've got a weekend of eating out or takeaways 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## darthtatty

How I won my millions 
Id sure LIKE to watch that film 

Would love to watch Harry potter part two next-be great if I could watch that tomorrow. However we're going to see the new Transformers on Sunday 


*what colour is your front door?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Orlando!

Whats your fav flower?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roses, orchids and lilies

What is your favourite Disney Park?


----------



## Ware Bears

Animal Kingdom in WDW, Disneyland Park in Paris

*Are you looking forward to seeing the final Harry Potter movie?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really into it but am being dragged along to see it with my friend & cousin

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure yet

*Will you be having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lightish brown

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## jen_uk

Going to the gym in a minute and then going to see Tarnsformers this afternoon 

What is your favourite scary film?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't like scary movies 

*What sport do you like to watch on TV ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nearly all sport, tennis & cycling is my favourite though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a beautiful sunny day today

What is the next film that you want to watch in the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

The final Harry Potter movie

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My yearly contact lense check and sitting in the sun later

What are you wearing today?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Pajamas (I have Fibro and CFS so I'm in bed a lot) 

Would you prefer: A bag of toffees or a bag of jelly sweets?


----------



## mandymouse

Jelly Babies everytime 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone *


----------



## jjk

it was a picture of my gifts from the dis exchange

*how many days till your next holiday ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't book it yet but hope yo go away end of October

*What are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

We watched Friends

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will head for work shortly and tonight I will do my chess, have dinner and then finish the Fish Extender gifts for the boys.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## BlondeViki

dolphingirl47 said:


> I will head for work shortly and tonight I will do my chess, have dinner and then finish the Fish Extender gifts for the boys.
> 
> What is the next thing you are looking forward to?



My holiday in Cornwall in September!

Do you have any pets?  If so, what are they and their names?


----------



## tennisfan

I have a 1yr old beagle who is called Woody & he is very lucky to have made 1 yr

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's nice and sunny at the moment, but it's due to rain soon

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had a cheese roll

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## BlondeViki

Muscateer said:


> I had a cheese roll
> 
> Do you have any siblings?



One (not so) little sister, who is currently living in my spare room "temproarily" 

What did you want to be when you 'grew up' and is it anything like what you actually do?


----------



## tennisfan

I wanted to do something involving sport/sports injuries.  I work for the ambulance service now so there is some likeness

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly no plans for this evening

*If I gave you £100, what would you treat yourself to with it ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sunglasses or new shoes

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Nothing. I might have something later...

*Have you ever managed to complete a Rubik's Cube?  *


----------



## BlondeViki

BigHugsForEeyore said:


> Nothing. I might have something later...
> 
> *Have you ever managed to complete a Rubik's Cube?  *



err only by cheating when I was smaller, I carefully peeled off all the coloured stickers and replaced them, probably took as long as trying to do it properly!

what is your favourite edible treat?


----------



## mandymouse

Thai Chilli Pringles 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and a trip to the doctors 

*what about you?*


----------



## BlondeViki

jjk said:


> working and a trip to the doctors
> 
> *what about you?*



wishing my conjunctivitis away and work, work, work  - boo!


what is your favourite alcoholic drink/cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans, Bahama Mamas, and anything with Rum in it 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Wrinkle Eye Cream 

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## Sarah28

just had some fruit and small bottle of tropicana

What's your favourite disney/cartoon character?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*Do you have any bad habits ? if so, what ?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Drinking out the milk/juice carton 

*Tea with biscuits: To dunk or not to dunk?*


----------



## Danauk

It depends on the type of biscuit!

*What is your favourite outdoor activity?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lying on the grass or on the beach on a sunny day with a good book 

Who has the next birthday in your family?


----------



## Tinks1984

Simon, my DF is the next one in a few weeks 

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphins, Disney pins, bears and Pandora charms

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, though I do like my Disney Christmas tree decorations

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

working today and food shopping

*what about you?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to work in a minute then have housework to do this evening. Not very exciting!

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## BlondeViki

Danauk said:


> I'm going to work in a minute then have housework to do this evening. Not very exciting!
> 
> *What time did you get up this morning?*



06:40  

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## mandymouse

Unfortunately it is

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

My DH 40th Birthday (Aug)

What is your fav colour?


----------



## Sarah28

purple

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Meal out on Saturday and have to take my hubby to airport very early Sunday morning

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## BlondeViki

Muscateer said:


> Meal out on Saturday and have to take my hubby to airport very early Sunday morning
> 
> What perfume are you wearing today?



Ghost, the normal one in the blue bottle.

What do you like to watch on the telly?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

The Apprentice, NCIS, The Mentalist and Criminal Minds.

What is your fav takeaway?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pizza or Indian.

What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have absolutely no idea at the moment

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

If I get the chance to sunbathe I'll be reading the first Kingdom Keepers book

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm just about to go to work where my class are doing their dress rehearsal for our end of junior school play. Then this evening I am going to a comedy night.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## BlondeViki

Danauk said:


> I'm just about to go to work where my class are doing their dress rehearsal for our end of junior school play. Then this evening I am going to a comedy night.
> 
> *Are you going out anywhere this evening?*



To a friend's house to catch up and socialise!

What's your bad habit?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't really have any

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to the new forest

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping this morning then going to see my sister & her kids later this evening

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jen_uk

Lovely and sunny 

What was the last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## Danauk

I went to a comedy club last night so the commedians there.

*What was the last household chore you did?*


----------



## jen_uk

The washing up.

What did you do?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Loading the dishwasher

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## Danauk

My iphone 4 and my ipad.

*What is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Same as yours

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast especially christmas dinner

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## BlondeViki

spent the morning in town with friends and now back home to do some housework (not play on the internet at all, oh no )

how many different countries have you visited?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, about a dozen

*Who was your fave character in Friends ?*


----------



## A Small World

Probably Joey or Phoebe as they make me laugh

What was the last TV programme you watched?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

'Penn & Teller: Fool Us'

*Do you still send 'snail mail' postcards when on holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot- its a chilling and pottering kind of day

Are you going out at all today?


----------



## tennisfan

Might pop to the shops this morning, other then that no

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we're having a BBQ (weather permitting) 

*Have you treated yourself to something this weekend ?*


----------



## Danauk

I got a few new clothes for my holiday, plus we will be having champagne later as it is DH's birthday today.

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## Muscateer

That'll be me at end of August

Do you buy perfume for yourself or get it in presents?


----------



## tennisfan

Both but I don't wear it much

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## A Small World

Dry now but we had the heaviest rain I have ever seen earlier (and I was driving in it)

What make car do you drive?


----------



## tennisfan

Renault Megane Coupe Cabriolet

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Danauk

In just over 2 weeks time. We are going to Australia for a month.

*Are you going to work tomorrow? If so what time do you start?*


----------



## A Small World

I have flexi time but usually start about 9

What about you


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer, and I'm usually at my mums for 9am

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone *


----------



## dolphingirl47

I took a photo of the gifts that I received for the Secret Summer Exchange

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars & Annettes at Disneyland Paris

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

I had lamb, new potatoes and veg for lunch

What was the last thing you drank


----------



## Grumpy John

Cup of tea - 30 minutes ago - and will not get another drink or food until after blood test tomorrow morning. Hopefully be done by 8 a.m. then get a cup of tea and breakfast!!!!!

Are you left handed or right handed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right handed

What was your favourite book when you were a child?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

the little mermaid

what about you?


----------



## mandymouse

I loved the 3 Investigator books

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working this morning,then out with my MIL this afternoon

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Catching up on housework and a dental appointment this afternoon

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Black trousers and a blue t-shirt (work gear!)

When was the last time you went to the cinema and what did you see?


----------



## tony64

about a month ago and POTC4

which is your Fav Disney hotel and why?


----------



## mandymouse

The Pop Century, because it's fun, funky and cheap too 

*When is your next holiday and where are you going ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Next holiday is WDW in Oct for a week at AllStar Music, very excited!

What's your favourite shop?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Debenhams

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

housework and working this afternoon


*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a banana and a Special K bar

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Lilies

Any plans for this evening?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mixed Grill

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## BlondeViki

dolphingirl47 said:


> Mixed Grill
> 
> What is your favourite cocktail?



Parma Violet Martini or Strawberry Daiquiri - can't pick!

Do you exercise regularly?  If so, what's your main way of keeping fit?


----------



## Ware Bears

I walk to and from work plus walk my dogs every day

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pink and purple

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

I'm at work, but wishing I was at WDW!

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## BlondeViki

Dumbo Mad said:


> I'm at work, but wishing I was at WDW!
> 
> What is your favorite fruit?



Strawberries!

Are you going to go and see the new Harry Potter film at the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, but I don't know when 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

B Scent

What is yours?


----------



## BlondeViki

dolphingirl47 said:


> B Scent
> 
> What is yours?



Ghost, the original one in the blue bottle  

What is your favourite film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror & Mickey's PhilharMagic

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

last day at work for the week 

*what about you?*


----------



## Sarah28

working today (on such a lovely day too! )

What's your fav band/group/singer?


----------



## Muscateer

I have many but at the moment it would be Lady Gaga

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

I met up with my mum this morning

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What colour are your toenails painted?*


----------



## PinkPrincess1908

Matallic silver.

Are you at work on the Disboards like me?


----------



## tennisfan

No after a 14 & half hour shift i'm finally home

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Asda this morning, then housework, and zumba tonight

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got loads of washing to do but then going shopping later before a quiet evening in

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Crumpets 

*Are you heading out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cheerios & OJ

Will you be going out for a meal over the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, may eat out tomorrow

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tonight, just a few drinkies with hubby at F&B's

*Are you planning on buying yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I hope so, not sure what though just see what takes my fancy

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Egg mayo sannie

In a department store which section do you head to first?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Make up counters 

Sweet or savory?


----------



## tennisfan

Like both but Sweet edges it

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## jjk

August

*what about you?*


----------



## Danauk

In 11 days time!

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

We are going to our County show tomorrow & on Sunday i'm being dragged to see Harry Potter

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Breaking Dawn

Describe your ideal first date?


----------



## mandymouse

A nice Italian meal with a bottle of something pink and fizzy

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The last Harry Potter film

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Tinks1984

Not very exciting, but shampoo earlier 

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

What is the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## mandymouse

I've done many silly things, but I can't think of anything crazy 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Looking out at the rain I think it will be a stay at home and chill day and a takeaway at night.

Which Disney park do you head to first?


----------



## Danauk

Usually Epcot the evening we arrive to go and see illuminations.

*What is the weather like where you are at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Windy & raining

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Danauk

I went shopping this morning for new curtains and bedding for our bedroom plus some paint and a few things for our holiday. This afternoon and evening I need to get some housework done whilst DH decorates the bedroom.

*Have you seen or plan to see the new Harry Potter film in the cinema?*


----------



## tennisfan

Being dragged to see it tomorrow, i'm only glad I don't have to see it twice this year

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken curry and fried rice from the chinese

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## Grumpy John

Currently watching Law and Order SVU. New series on 5

How do you cope with the kids off for 6 weeks


----------



## Danauk

I don't have any kids and I am a teacher so I enjoy my 6 week break!

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## Muscateer

Got up at 8.15

What are your plans for today?


----------



## BlondeViki

Muscateer said:


> Got up at 8.15
> 
> What are your plans for today?



Going to see Harry Potter this morning, then chilling out this afternoon. 

How early do you start yur Christmas shopping?


----------



## tennisfan

I buy throughout the year for my niece & nephew as they are still young.  For the adults I start about October time.

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure yet, we are going out to eat after going to the cinema so it depends on where we go.

*What did you have for breakfast this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had sausage, egg, bacon and ciabatta bread

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

We had a cup of tea and a toasted teacake in Druckers

*What are you up to this afternoon ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> We had a cup of tea and a toasted teacake in Druckers
> 
> *What are you up to this afternoon ?*



Much depends on the weather. If it stops raining long enough that we don't drown on our way there, we will head for the gym. Otherwise we will watch some DVDs

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

My holiday for my birthday & moving into my very 1st house that I have bought

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reckless by Andrew Gross

What is the next film you want to see?


----------



## Tinks1984

Cars 2

*What was the last film you did see?*


----------



## Danauk

I saw Harry Potter 7 part 2 this afternoon.

*What about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean 4, looking forward to the final Harry Potter movie over the next week

*What did you have for dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A king rib supper from the chippie

Did you buy anything in the Next sale?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## mandymouse

Debenhams

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## BlondeViki

mandymouse said:


> Debenhams
> 
> *What are you up to today ?*



Working, sadly!

How many times a week do you go to the supermarket for food shopping?


----------



## jjk

once

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up with some cruise-related stuff this morning and then I am heading to work for a late shift.

What was the last item of clothing that you bought?


----------



## jen_uk

A top for my holiday 

Did you watch the apprentice last night?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## Muscateer

Indian food

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink Mickey Mouse t-shirt and cropped jeans

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Nope I'm at work 

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Sarah28

Just some fruit

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Danauk

Disney pins and Venetian masks

*What is your current favourite TV show?*


----------



## mandymouse

As Primeval and Hawaii Five 0 have just finished, I think it's Torchwood

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to go to work shortly and then I have a doctor's appointment after work

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Muscateer

I don't have a favourite

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope...around October time that starts 

*What's your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eggs Benedict

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas dinner 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## Sarah28

it was for my lovely gifts from the summer exchange on here

Who's your fav actor/actress?


----------



## Muscateer

Patrick Dempsey 

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## BlondeViki

Muscateer said:


> Patrick Dempsey
> 
> Have you had any chocolate today?



Just one mini rocky road...

How long does it take you to travel to work?


----------



## Danauk

5 minutes

*What was the last show you watched on the TV?*


----------



## mandymouse

The last programme I watched was Body of Proof last night

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working all day 

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all day, too

Where are you going on your next holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland Paris in Aug & then hopefully somewhere in the States in October

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

M & S sausage roll

How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## tennisfan

Try to get it done every 8-12 weeks although this time it has been longer

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Might go looking for lounge furniture

What is your favourite chocolate biscuit?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate Digestives

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Body of Proof rerun as I missed it yesterday

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH brings home

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## BlondeViki

dolphingirl47 said:


> Whatever DH brings home
> 
> What is your favourite drink?



quite boring, but water!

what is your least favourite household chore?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ironing

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## mandymouse

Food ~ Thai Chilli Pringles, Personal ~ Getting my hair done

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## BlondeViki

mandymouse said:


> Food ~ Thai Chilli Pringles, Personal ~ Getting my hair done
> 
> *What are you up to today ?*



At work all day unfortunately, might get a bit of running in afterwards if I'm not knackered!

What's your favourite snack to have at the cinema?


----------



## Muscateer

Pick n mix sweeties

When is your next night out and where are you going?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping a week on Saturday with some friends

*What was the last thing you had done to pamper yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A manicure about 2 weeks ago

What is your must have make up item?


----------



## PJB71

Mascara

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma from Lush

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

I have just finished reading a Sophie Kinsella book and am saving my next book to read on my very long flight next week!

*Who is your favourite author?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Patricia Cornwell

Who is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Martina Cole

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## tennisfan

No!

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not watching TV

What makes you angry?


----------



## mandymouse

Bad driving

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Taking the dog to the kennel as my parents are going on holiday, then i'm going shopping.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dry with a few clouds

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No, got work tomorrow with an early start

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Met my friend for a pub lunch today

What colour is your favourite pair of shoes/sandals?


----------



## mandymouse

It's a toss up between some black, pink or silver ones 

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## jjk

The real housewives of orange county

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully going to breakfast at Frankie & Benny's then heading into Coventry

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

family visiting Julian this afternoon,then off out for a yummy indian 

what is your favorite wdw attraction?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

RocknRoller Coaster

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so, I've still got a bit of a headache from the cosmos from last night 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cars 2

What is you favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## jen_uk

Harry Potter, I think I'm the only person who hasn't seen it yet!


If you could meet a celeb who would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

David or Victoria Beckham

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much just pottering about at home maybe going for a stroll by the river

*what about you?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm doing housework and laundry then startig to pack the suitcases for my holiday to Australia.

*Are you having a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we're having a BBQ later 

*What is your fave food from a BBQ ?*


----------



## jjk

chicken kebabs

*full fat,semi skimmed or skimmed milk ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Semi

Are you dressed yet?


----------



## BlondeViki

Muscateer said:


> Semi
> 
> Are you dressed yet?



I'm still in my pyjamas!

How often do you go to the cinema?


----------



## Scoobymoons

Not very often. Have to get babysitters... Do like films though.

*What's your favourite type of food?*


----------



## mandymouse

Italian, got to love a bit of pasta followed by a tiramisu 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera *


----------



## Danauk

A picture of one of my cats and one of my rabbits sitting in the garden which I took on my phone.

*What is the weather like where you are today?*


----------



## BlondeViki

Danauk said:


> *What is the weather like where you are today?*


*

It's beautiful sunshine with a lovely breeze - proper BBQ weather!


Tea or coffee?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*Have you treated yourself to anything this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No I haven't bought anything this weekend at all

Are you doing any home improvements this year?


----------



## Danauk

We have just decorated our bedroom.

*Have you?*


----------



## Grumpy John

No. Just done hall, stairs and landing

What are you currently watching on TV?


----------



## Danauk

A show I recorded yesterday about NASA's last flight.

*Have you ever seen the shuttle on the launch pad or a launch at Kennedy?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We did, back in 1998 and it was one of the most amazing thing's I've ever watched in my life, I'll never forget it! 

*Have you been up too much this weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

House work, laundry and packing for my holiday for a month to Australia on Tuesday!!

*What is the longest flight you have taken?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

London to Los Angeles

What is the most exotic place that you have been to?


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am catching up on here, do a bit of housework and then I will head into work for a late shift.

When is your next weekend away?


----------



## tennisfan

August Bank holiday for my Birthday

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I will be heading out for a late shift in about an hour.

What is your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## tennisfan

Christmas' & holidays with my family

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

A ham sandwich and a ww wafer bar

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Danauk

On Friday, I am going out for dinner at a restaurant next to the Sydney Opera House!

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta and Meatballs followed  by strawberries

What is the next thing that you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

A weekend away with friends this weekend 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to do a home visit for a member of staff who is off sick this morning and then I will go into work for a late shift

What food to you hate?


----------



## jjk

Beetroot 

[*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm flying to Hong Kong this evening then on to Sydney tomorrow!

What are you doing today?


----------



## irongirlof12

I am looking after the kids and I am bored stiff! 

what is the scariest film you have seen?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

The original Japanese version of 'The Grudge' followed closely by 'Ringu'  

*What film makes you cry?*


----------



## mandymouse

I always get a tear in my eye when I watch Love Actually

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A manicure

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Mousetrapped

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet,depends on the weather maybe mow the lawn

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got loads of washing to do, may go to the shops later then off to see Cars 2 this evening

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's very cloudy here

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## jjk

a holiday to wdw 

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

6:45

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*What is your fave comedy programme ?*


----------



## tennisfan

One Foot in the Grave (an oldie but classic)

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hotdog

What do you enjoy cooking the most?


----------



## tennisfan

Stir fry or Roasts

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not have any plans yet

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken maryland

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite chocolate?


----------



## tennisfan

Galaxy

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

Saturday evening, we're having a nice meal and a few drinkies with our Welshie friends 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much just the weekly food shop

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got to do a few things round the house, rebook my dentist appointment & then off for a meal with my cousin before going to see Harry Potter as we had to postpone it a couple of weeks back

*What is your job?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't work now but used to work in the office for a oil company.

How many cups of tea/coffee do you drink in a day?


----------



## tennisfan

1 if i'm not working, about 3 if I am

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably a weight watcher meal

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

Its of my dog sitting on one of our garden chairs

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Been a mixed bag today, sunny but then turned dull...still rather warm though!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Its Not about the Bike & the Lovely Bones

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

5 weeks tomorrow we head to WDW 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jen_uk

I should be completing on my house and moving in! 

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Muscateer

Need to go to supermarket 

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## tennisfan

Off to the shops later, not sure what else i'm doing

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Sarah28

it's really warm and sunny near the seaside today 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Having friends over tomorrow for a bbq & on Sunday my sister is coming over for lunch

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH brings home

What is the most days you ever worked in the row?


----------



## Muscateer

5 days

Will you be having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I might have a drop of Cosmopolitan or two 

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have a nice bottle of pink Cava in the fridge that we will have if I am not called out to the airport

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows pt 2

*Are you working this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Only Disney pins now

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

waiting in for people to give me quotes for a new boiler 

*will you be eating out today?*


----------



## tennisfan

No but having people round for a takeaway games night

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Dull but warm

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & short sleeved top

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What is your favourite take away?*


----------



## jjk

chicken kebab

*what arre you doing today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Having a reasonably quiet one  I'll be watching the F1 and then going to visit my Grandma.

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Hangover on tv & Harry Potter at the cinema

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we're going to a BBQ to celebrate my nieces 18th birthday

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH's birthday on 6th October followed closely by our vow renewal on 9th October

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## tennisfan

Linwood Barclay & Jodi Picoult

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Warm and sunny

Team Edward or Team Jacob??!


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Team Jacob

*Are you an Early Bird or a Night Owl?*


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely a morning person

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush Karma

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

JLo, Love and Glamour

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a fairly lazy morning and then I am heading to work for a late shift.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Muscateer

Going back to Abu Dhabi in two weeks

Which supermarket do you usually shop at?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not really go to the same supermarket regularly. 

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got into the Big Bang Theory and love it 

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it ?*


----------



## BlondeViki

mandymouse said:


> *If I gave you £100, what would you buy yourself with it ?*



Something for the wedding, maybe my shoes or the boys cufflinks!



What is your favourite flavour/type of ice cream?


----------



## tennisfan

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

No TV tonight, too busy surfing the Dis-boards!

Where is your fav holiday destination?


----------



## jjk

florida 

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was on a late shift, then had a bite to eat when I came home and now I am chilling out on here.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Mousetrapped

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to look for new furniture for the lounge

What about you what are you up to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a cup of tea and I am checking in here then I am going to work for a 10:00 to 18:00 shift.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

I quite like that new JLS one at the moment 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I have the news on atm

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## jjk

ham salad

*what are you doing right now?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing & trying to organise where I want to eat on my DLRP trip

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny and muggy

*What is your fave breakfast cereal ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Coco Pops or Special K

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## jjk

ww spag bol

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had mash potatoes with left over roast beef & veg

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Meeting my husband's dad for the first time 

Who is your fav disney character and why?


----------



## mandymouse

My fave character is Stitch, because he's alway up to mischief when you meeet him in the parks

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment I am assembling the first batch of Fish Extender gifts and then I will head for work for a mid shift. When I get home tonight, I will have to sort out the pairings for Secret Mickey.

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## jjk

curly wurly

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just been to a local retail park, and I've got zumba later

*What exercise (if any) will you be doing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Went to the gym

What did you have for tea?


----------



## gemmybear83

Jacket potato with cottage cheese and salad

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chicken nuggets and curly fries 

*What is your favorite sports activity?*


----------



## mandymouse

Zumba

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

in about 3 weeks time and Im going to Margaritaville 

*what about you?*


----------



## BlondeViki

jjk said:


> in about 3 weeks time and Im going to Margaritaville
> 
> *what about you?*



My OH has promised to take me out for a belated anniversary dinner - nut sure where we'll go yet, maybe somewhere near the south bank so we can have a stroll along the river after eating  


The hot weather - loving it or wishing for a cool breeze?


----------



## jjk

loving it !

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

We watched the Big Bang Theory on DVD

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## BlondeViki

mandymouse said:


> We watched the Big Bang Theory on DVD
> 
> *What are your plans for today ?*



Work    In a stuffy conference room for most of the afternoon.  

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

My husband would say too many! I think I have about 25 pairs....

What film do you plan to see at the cinema next?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure but looking forward to Breaking Dawn

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

Skirt and black top

*do you have any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, we haven't got any plans for the weekend at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No plans yet

Have you had any biscuits today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a chocolate chip cookie

When will you go to bed tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I went to bed around 10.30pm 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

my SIL and Nephew are popping around for a couple of hours

*what about you?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

I'm working today, but going out tonight for a meal with my husband.

What is the weather like where you are today?


----------



## Muscateer

Cloudy with sunny spells, quite warm.

Will you be cooking or getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got to warm up some pizzas tonight 

*Will you be enjoying a drinky tonight ? if so, what will you be having ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Of course, think it will be white wine tonight

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Spaghetti Bolognese!

What's your favourite book/ read?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment the Kingdom Keepers series

What is yours?


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Tough for me; love Harry Potter, Tess of the D'Urbervilles and The Iliad but also read a lot about marine life and dinosaurs. :S

Do you have a good luck charm?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your first childhood memory?


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Most of the ones which first come to mind involve me getting beaten up or scared :S

What are yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Getting my first bike for christmas when I was about 5

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Into town with hubby followed by brekkie at F&B's, then no other plans at the moment

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to look for new lights/lamps for my lounge

Do you smoke?


----------



## jjk

not anymore been smoke free for 3 years now 

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might have some toast in a minute

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy and warm

*Will you be eating out or getting a takeaway today ? if so, what will you be having ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We had a McDonald's for lunch if that counts  I had a Big Mac and a milkshake 

*What is your favorite place to visit in the UK?*


----------



## tennisfan

London

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

Edinburgh

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## tennisfan

I swear too much, only at work though!

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatballs and Gnocchi

Do you have a profile on any social networking sites?


----------



## Muscateer

Facebook

Have you had any snacks tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What do you like to do if you have 30 minutes just for yourself?


----------



## jjk

read a good book

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing planned except for my ironing (exciting stuff!)

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, we're having a BBQ

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Its chucking it down here so won't be doing anything exciting

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We ad sausages, eggs and hash browns

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea or Hot Chocolate

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitan 

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just my watch

*What is the last book you read?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Lucy in the Sky - Paige Toon

*Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## Muscateer

No but will be starting shortly

What cake would you buy from a bakers?


----------



## tennisfan

Belgian bun or Chocolate eclair

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Currently the Cadbury's 'Big Race' bar

*What is your favourite cinema snack?*


----------



## Disney owl

POPCORN

*Do you work weekends?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, usually two in four

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jen_uk

I'm going on holiday today!! 

Do you watch the soaps on Xmas day?


----------



## jjk

no

*what timew did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

7:30

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Rereading HPhilosopher's Stone

Favourite cereal?


----------



## Muscateer

Sugapuffs

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

I took my mum to Coventry this morning if that counts 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## jjk

some new undies 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going out for lunch with my daughter then visiting some family

What are your plans?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been busy doing quite a bit of housework today

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera*


----------



## Muscateer

Photos of new plants we have in garden then had to send them to my DH so he knew I was looking after them.

Are you watching anything on tv tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The BBC news channel - with people rioting less than half a mile from where I live, this is kind of compulsory viewing

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

My trip to DLRP for my birthday

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work

What is your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

JLS, You make me wanna

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to the gym then some housework

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## tony64

Only for deisel


What are you looking forward to most on your next holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my nephew for his first trip to DLRP & celebrating my birthday

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very wet

What will you be having for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken sandwich

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

19th August for the UK reunion from the Transatlantic Cruise last year

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A new pair of trainers

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

Yes Im off to watch Pompey on Saturday 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm having a tour of the P&O Ventura in Southampton - should be fun 

*When is your next holiday ? and what are you most looking forward to doing there ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My next holiday starts on 26th September and I have an endless list of things that I have planned for this holiday and that I am really look forward to, but the most important part will be our vow renewal

What is your favourite photo?


----------



## tennisfan

Its one from my graduation as it has all my family in it

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

I had meatballs in tomato sauce with spaghetti

Do you have a favourite tv programme at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## tennisfan

Body of Proof

*What is the next film you want to see?*


----------



## jjk

yes Real house wives of orange county

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have worked on my cruise magnets and now I am just chilling out for a bit.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Bahama Breeze 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a cup of tea and am catching up on here, then I will head to the gym for a bit before going into town to get a few things for dinner and some more labels for my Fish Extender gifts and also to have my nails done.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## jjk

not really

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and wet

What makes you angry?


----------



## tennisfan

Lack of respect & lack of manners

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I work as a team leader for a bit international airline

What is your biggest ambition?


----------



## tennisfan

To become a Paramedic & enjoy life as its so short & precious

*What is yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure seem to do or have everything I want in life. 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Parcels, Parmentier Potatoes and Green Beans

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## BlondeViki

Strawberry Daiquiri!


Have you been on holiday yet this year, or are you going soon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Both. We did a Panama Canal Cruise on the Disney Wonder in January and went to Dubai in May. We will go to Disneyland and on a Mexican Riviera Cruise in September/ October.

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## thestevied

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is your favourite non-food treat?



Erm.... Playing on my xbox!!

Hottest actress?


----------



## mandymouse

Megan Fox ?

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## imagineertobe

I'm gonna use the internet the whole day. 

Favorite show on Disney Channel?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We do not get the Disney Channel

What is your favourite Facebook game?


----------



## Muscateer

Only play Bejewelled

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## thestevied

Nope! I work nights and have been on hols this week so intend to make the most of it by having a lovely meal at home with my wife and perhaps a bit of tv or a dvd!

Favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## jjk

salt n vinegar

*what are you having for dinner ?*


----------



## thestevied

Rack of lamb with herb crust and redcurrant sauce.  Cannot wait!

Which football team do you support?  (English soccer, in case any american friends are playing...)


----------



## wdwgreg

Boston United  (Play in Conference North)

Where were you last lost


----------



## tennisfan

Don't get lost

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to work shortly

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Tonight, my cousin is having a takeaway & games night at her place

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cloudy with sunny spells and bit breezy

Have you been shopping today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes this morning but only food shopping this time

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had burger, oven chips and sweetcorn

Will you have a cooked breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I don't really eat cooked breakfasts. 

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The UK Reunion for the Westbound Transatlantic Cruise last year and then my holiday at the end of September during which we will also do our vow renewal

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Just started Harvesting the Heart by Jodi Picoult

*What is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## jjk

flora 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot just finishing the washing & ironing

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Muscateer

No not today 

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## mandymouse

Just pink slippers 

*What's for sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef & trimmings

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

Tiramisu also.

Ben & Jerry's or Haagen Daz?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Haagan Daz hands down 

Night out or night on the sofa?


----------



## thestevied

Sofa, deinitely!!

On a night in... home cooked dinner or takeaway?


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely a takeaway 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

Housework and Packing

*what about you?*


----------



## thestevied

Sleeping! (I work nights....).

When is your next holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Under 2 weeks time 

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's sunny and warm 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The 2011 version of the Passporter to the Disney Cruise Line

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pasta.

Are you doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## thestevied

Holiday shopping, take away and DVD!

Whats your favourite Disney ride?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

Helping Kieran do his Paper round, so we can get down to Pompey early, so we can have a walk by the sea before tonights Match

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just popping to town, then doing a bit of zumba

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

still in PJs at moment! 

What is your favourite perfume/aftershave?


----------



## tennisfan

Tommy Girl

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Full English (well, I'm still officially on holiday)

*Do you like gardening?*


----------



## imagineertobe

Kind of.

What's your favorite book series?


----------



## thestevied

Ooh, tricky one!

Probabaly the Myron Bolitar books by Harlan Coben.  Also Harry Potter...

Fave sitcom?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got into the Big Bang Theory, and loving it

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Unpacking and trying to sort out my internet problems

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## thestevied

The Sting, in london.

fave band?


----------



## Muscateer

I have many but one is Stereophonics

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Brum with my DD 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

waiting in for the washing machine repair man and a special delivery of my universal tickets

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## thestevied

Haven't been to bed yet... I work nights!

Where was the nicest meal you have ever had?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At Rhodes Twenty10 at the Royal Meridien Hotel in Dubai

What was your favourite holiday?


----------



## thestevied

October 2008, WDW dolphin resort.  Happiest. Time. Ever.

what would you choose to eat for your last meal? 3 courses please...


----------



## Muscateer

Stuffed mushrooms, a Christmas dinner roast turkey with all the trimmings and Pavlova

What is your favourite chocolate biscuit?


----------



## thestevied

chocolate vienese!

How old are you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

36

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

The World According To Karl Pilkington.  Hilarious!!

Last film you watched?


----------



## jjk

the last song, by Nicholas Sparks

*do you have any Hobbies?*


----------



## thestevied

xbox!

Dream holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise

What would your dream holiday be?


----------



## tennisfan

To travel across the US & to go on safari in Africa

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

shopping for holiday clothes, watching lots of football, and dinner out saturday.

Will you be watching the x factor?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Nope

*Do you still buy a real newspaper or do you read the news online?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I read the news online

Who is your favourite writer?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Stephanie Meyer

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## Sarah28

Chicken Salad Sandwich

What's your favourite season and why?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn as I love fireworks & the leaves changing colour

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had lasagne and dough balls at Pizza Express at lunch-time so I won't need much for dinner

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera *


----------



## Muscateer

Photos of furniture for selling as we are moving to yet another country

What are you planning to watch on tv tonight?


----------



## thestevied

Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares (recorded from last night) then off to work.


----------



## tennisfan

Muscateer said:


> Photos of furniture for selling as we are moving to yet another country
> 
> What are you planning to watch on tv tonight?



Body of Proof rerun

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## thestevied

red wine.

Favourite country to visit in Epcot


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just been to supermarket which was bad enough but in 45 degree heat and humidity it was awful 

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## jjk

yes my DMIL

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work today and when I get home, I will have some dinner and then probably pack for the weekend away.

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## thestevied

Prob Indian, but I do love Chinese, pizza, fish and chips, and KFC!!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Muscateer

No but there is a cat that keeps turning up on our doorstep that I have started feeding

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Blue Daisy Duck t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

None at the moment

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Pouring with rain!!

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## tennisfan

Dogs

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak Pie, Oven Chips and Green Beans followed by strawberries

Do you have to go to work tomorrow?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda shop, housework then meeting a friend for a coffee 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

giving the whole house a good clean

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I am going to the UK reunion for the Westbound Transatlantic Cruise this weekend.

When is your birthday?


----------



## tennisfan

1st September

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

sunny but a nice cool chill for a change!


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Sunny but breezy

*If you could move to any other country in the World, where would you choose?*


----------



## tennisfan

Canada or New Zealand 

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

No, eating in this weekend, out next weekend for my birthday!

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## PJB71

yes

Whats your favourite tipple????


----------



## Muscateer

White wine

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, not today

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much, a few final holiday preperations

*whats the weather like ?*


----------



## Danauk

Sunny

*What did you have for breakfast today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not had breakfast today

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

MouseTrapped

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Linen shorts & blue top

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

We are moving soon so having a clear out again!!!

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## jjk

not really just finishing off a few last minute things before our holiday

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## kmedina

Hoping to fall asleep soon.

What time is it where you are?


----------



## jjk

9 oclock in the morning

*have you had breakfast and if so what did you have?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet, just having my first cuppa tea of the morning 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea yet

*what is your favourite fizzy drink?*


----------



## Muscateer

Irn Bru

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers and black DCL Pirate t shirt

What is the last thing you drank?


----------



## thestevied

An ice cold bottle of Bud. Prep for Florida...

Are you watching the football right now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## thestevied

Hmmm, good one!  Would have to say either Tink (obviously) or Mickey - well, he is the original!  

How did you come up with your name?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a big dolphin fanatic so dolphingirl just seemed a natural choice and 47 are the digits in my postcode

What is your favourite online retailer?


----------



## mandymouse

I tend to shop on-line the most on Amazon

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## thestevied

new clothes for the holiday!

Who's your fave dragon from dragons den?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't watch it

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment Edge of Glory

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum shopping

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not much, just heading up to Gatwick to do twilight check inn 

*what time did you get up ?*


----------



## mandymouse

jjk said:


> not much, just heading up to Gatwick to do twilight check inn



I bet you couldn't wait to post that 


I was up at 6.30am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Denim shorts and a black and peachy coloured vest top

What do you order at Costas/Starbucks?


----------



## jjk

Skinny Cappachino

*sweet or savoury?*


----------



## tennisfan

Both but sweet mainly

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## thestevied

work nights, so just got home and had leftover curry!

Indian, chinese or pizza?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chinese

Do you have a pet?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## thestevied

Holiday to WDW!!!! 26 days and counting!!!


----------



## thestevied

oops, so excited forgot to ask a question!

Do you like The Inbetweeners?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never heard about this

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## thestevied

Its a sitcom that was on BBC4.  

Got to be.... Space Mountain!  Always look forward to it!!

Favourite park in WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

Favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars at DLRP

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not sure, probably a ham salad sandwich

*If you could get on a plane right now where would you wish to fly to?*


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas 

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I don't have nights out 

*What animal/insect are you most frightened of?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't make up my mind between spiders and snakes

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly not, just popping into town this morning, though I'm looking forward to zumba tonight

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Not a lot, still getting over jet lag from our flights back from Australia a few days ago. I was going to do some gardening, but it is raining at the moment!

*What did you have for breakfast this morning?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Natural Yogurt, Raisins and nuts

What book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

Nothing at the mo... but gonna start the new Harlan Coben one when I start my holiday.

Last film you watched at the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cars 2

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## thestevied

so so many, but Star Wars probably

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## tennisfan

Neither

*What are your plans for the bank holiday weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

neither? thats criminal!!

Its my birthday saturday so I'm gonna enjoy being 'allowed' to watch all the football i want, and then go for a delicious steak dinner! 

Sunday, we're off to london for the day.  Bit of clothes shopping for our holiday next month, and nice bit of lunch too.

Have you been watching the new big brother?


----------



## Muscateer

No don't get it here thankfully

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## thestevied

kit kat chunky!

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherry Coke

Where do you live?


----------



## thestevied

Maidenhead, Berkshire.

Ever met anyone famous?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I suppose much depends on what you classify as famous. Through previous jobs, I met Gary Rhodes, Darren Gough, Ian Duncan-Smith and Mark Webber.

What was your first job?


----------



## mandymouse

I worked as a YTS at British Leyland

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Sleep (I work nights), then get up and cook my lovely wife a roast chicken dinner!

Do you like Kerry Katonia?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent oops wrong game 

What are you wearing today?


----------



## thestevied

Pj's!

Wine - red or white?


----------



## Muscateer

White

Do you collect anything?


----------



## thestevied

cook books and dvd's.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Muscateer

Watches and sunglasses

What do you usually order from the chinese?


----------



## mandymouse

Satay chicken or chicken chow mein

*Have you got any plans for the Bank Holiday weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

Dinner out sat night, then shopping in London sunday.  Might go to Rainforest Cafe Sunday for lunch... get me in the WDW holiday spirit!

What are tonights winning lottery tickets???  (Feel free to PM me the answer to this one...)


----------



## Muscateer

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into Coventry with my mum

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work today

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not very crafty

*What are your fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Golden Wonder Cheese & Onion

What do you order from the Indian?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken tikka masalla, boiled rice and a naan bread 

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had roast chicken, potatoes and beans

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Yes - Restaurant City, Bejeweled Blitz and Hatchlings

*What was your favourite toy as a child? Do you still have it?*


----------



## Muscateer

A doll called Trudi and no sadly it got lost in a move

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, housework and zumba 

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work and then leaving drinks for one of my colleagues

Are you going away this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No, we just got back from 4 weeks in Australia so won't be going anywhere for a while!

*Are you going out this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as i've been out al day & i'm off on holiday tomorrow for the weekend

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Butternut squash soup and brown bread rolls


*What are your favourite sweets?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't eat sweets but do love chocolate especially maltesers 

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## irongirlof12

Yes, but the boring food shop

Are you good at telling jokes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What computer do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Mine is just a cheapy laptop from Tesco 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No entirely sure yet. We may be heading for the gym and/or the cinema. However, the weather is so aweful that we may just curl up at home and watch some DVDs

What is the furthest away from home that you have ever been?


----------



## Ware Bears

Florida

*Do you enjoy doing crosswords?*


----------



## Muscateer

I can never finish them so no

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not decided yet

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

'The Book With No Name' by 'Anonymous' (yes, that the book's real name) 

*White or brown bread?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

White bread

What is your star sign?


----------



## queendisney

Virgo

what are you doing this bank holiday monday?


----------



## Ware Bears

Taking my dogs to the New Forest

*Do you ever wear false eyelashes?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## queendisney

Blue...reminds me of the sky in WDW


are you scared of spiders?


----------



## Ware Bears

Absolutely terrified 

*Are you?*


----------



## Muscateer

The big ones

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to Asda, then starting packing 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## queendisney

we are going to the Runnymede War Memorial and climbing to the roof which gives the most wonderful views of Windsor Castle, Heathrow Airport and the River Thames.  A beautiful place to visit and very moving how still, there are lots of flowers inside the memorial and messages from the families of the lost. 


Are you looking forward to going back to work tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am actually working today and yes, I am looking forward to it

What is your job?


----------



## queendisney

I work for the NHS as a Clinic Co-ordinator, which is posh for cancelling and rearranging outpatient appointments!

what is your fav land at World showcase?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

What is yours?


----------



## queendisney

Japan as well..


what is you fav time of year to go to WDW?


----------



## Danauk

Christmas, I love the decorations.

*What country would you like to see added to the World Showcase?*


----------



## queendisney

Australia

which new one would you like to see at world showcase?


----------



## Danauk

Also Australia

*What was the last country that you visited?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Italy

*Who was your best friend and do you still see her/him?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mandy and yes

Will you be doing any housework today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I'm giving upstairs a good hoovering today 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will change the bed linen, do a recycling run, make a dental appointment, try to book a murder mystery dinner and then work on a couple of cruise related things before going to work for a late shift.

What is the next thing that you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday on Thursday & hopefully a trip to the USA in October

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy and cold

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Danauk

CSI Las Vegas

*Are you at work today, if so what time did you start?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm on leave this week

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

I was out for a buffet lunch

What is your favourite tv programme at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Body of Proof

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic in 3 weeks 

*Do you fake tan?*


----------



## queendisney

no, keep my skin pale..its practically see through!!!


What is your fav season?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Summer

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Danauk

3 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish.

*What was the last airport that you flew out of?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Manchester

*What's your favorite girls name?*


----------



## queendisney

Molly


whats your fav boys name?


----------



## mandymouse

Andrew or Christopher

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much, need to finish my washing & got to pick up my washing machine later. Might be going to the cinema this evening.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's my day off. I am heading into town shortly to get a manicure, buy some Secret Mickey gifts and get a bite to eat. I then need to do some food shopping. The rest of the day will be spent with little projects for the cruise and playing on here.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday tomorrow

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

Kingdom Keepers

*What plans have you got for the weekend ?*


----------



## Danauk

I haven't got any plans at the moment.

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hoping to catch up with a friend & go to the cinema on Friday, also hoping to have a meal with another group of friends at some point over the weekend.

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## queendisney

going around friends for evening on Saturday and chilling out on Sunday.

are you superstitous?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## queendisney

not in the slightest...

*Have you watched a live shuttle launch before?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the next film you want to see?*


----------



## Muscateer

Breaking Dawn

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to town, getting my hair cut and my nails done 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My sister is coming over with my niece & nephew & we may go to the shops, later we are having a birthday bbq hopefully my BIL will finish work in time to join us.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## queendisney

wonderful...I think our summer has begun at last!!!!!!!!



What is your fav Chick Flick?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Legally Blond

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo Di Caprio

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have a busy day at work on Saturday and so far have no plans for Sunday

What is your favourite source for news?


----------



## queendisney

BBC news web site


Do you believe what you read in the newspapers?


----------



## Muscateer

Never read newspapers

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm getting minx nails done on my tootsies, then heading up to Manchester Airport 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much planned, hope to go to the carvery for dinner later

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

45 degrees, hot and humid 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## queendisney

vege bacon sandwich with mushrooms


what colour is your kitchen?


----------



## tennisfan

Its cream tiles & light wooden cabanits

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Banoffee Pie 

*Do you believe in ghosts?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain


----------



## Muscateer

RocknRoller Coaster

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

(sorry forgot to post a question earlier)

Going shopping this morning then out for a meal & cinema with a friend later

*What are your plans?*


----------



## queendisney

off to the neighbours later for a drink and to discuss looking after their dog when they go on holiday.  Its a Rottweiler and doesn't know me too well!!!!!!!!!


what does your living room window look out on to?


----------



## tennisfan

The back garden

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## DisFanJen

No, but I ate out on Wednesday with a friend from the Smart Car enthusiasts club I'm a member of.

*What's the weirdest thing you ever bought at a supermarket?*

(_Me? Doing all of the community threads so I can bump up my post count after starting a new account to get the right username?  Don't know what you mean?_  )


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

Probably a hand shaped jelly mould from ASDA. I did try to buy a Play-Doh whippy ice cream machine set but my sister made me put it back on the shelf 

*Have you ever owned a Space Hopper?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*What was your favourite toy as a child?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My Barbie dolls

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*Are you having a Sunday roast tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not decided yet.

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## DisFanJen

Strange but true, Brussels Sprouts.

*Have you ever had a professional photo shoot done? (excluding wedding photos)*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes when I was about 7

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## queendisney

Dirty Dancing last night at an outdoor viewing at Ham House in Richmond and it is the first time I have ever seen it!!!!

Who do you think have been the most influential band in music?


----------



## Muscateer

Queen

Will you be having a cooked breakfast today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, just a banana (exciting!)

*Will you be having a roast today?*


----------



## Danauk

No (I had a cooked breakfast instead.)

*What was the last household chore that you did?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Loading the dishwasher

When is your next holiday?


----------



## queendisney

I have 20 working days left until I go to Las Vegas..yay!!



When is your next holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know as I have had to postpone my planned October holiday

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## DisFanJen

Strangely enough for September it's gorgeous!  Sunshine, blue skies and warm enough for T-shirts.  Think I'll take the soft top out for a razz later.

*What's your most priced possession?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably my iPhone!

What's for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork with stuff, Parmetier potatoes and green beans

When is your next night out?


----------



## thestevied

Tuesday.... going to Wembley to see England vs Wales.

Are you married?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## thestevied

Red, for Liverpool!  

What is your dream car?


----------



## tennisfan

Aston Martin DB9 & Mustang GT

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just relaxing

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

Xbox magazine!!

Favourtite sport to watch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cricket

What is your favourite food?


----------



## queendisney

Indian


Ant or Dec?


----------



## thestevied

steak.

Favourite vegetable?


----------



## thestevied

scrap that.  (reluctantly) ant...

laurel or hardy?


----------



## Muscateer

Couldn't have one without the other so both.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work shortly and then we have a team night out going bowling

When is your next day off?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm not back to work until Friday when i'm on weekend nights

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Clear and sunny, but not too hot, about 15 degrees.  Perfect for me, really.

All time favourite animated Disney film.


----------



## DisFanJen

Beauty and the Beast

Do you have any pets?  (If you do please elaborate).


----------



## florida sun

No pets here, but I would love another dog

Im going to close this thread now as it has got to long and I will start up a new one


----------

